#lubuntu 2010-11-29
<Kradllit> Ого сколько народу)
<Kradllit> Всем привет. Скажите, почему нету Lubuntu Netbook? :(
<Kradllit> Очень нравится Lubuntu, но вот как поставить ее, что бы ядро было Netbook Edition?
<Kradllit> Hi all
<Kradllit> Who know why Lubuntu didn't have Netbook version? How install Lubuntu with Netbook Edition Kernel?
<Kradllit> Ubuntu have Netbook Edition. As i know kernel in UNE optimazied fot Intel Atom, or i wrong?
<MichealH> If I can remember there is a ubuntu-netbook package you can install
<Bookman> Is there a 'find' a file command?  I don't see one in the file manager, or in any of the menus.
<stlsaint> Bookman: use the locate command
<stlsaint> Bookman: locate <file_name>
<Bookman> and locate <filename> searches just the current directory?
<stlsaint> Bookman: nope, it will search system to find file
<Bookman> all directories?
<stlsaint> Bookman: yes
<stlsaint> Bookman: well at least the ones in the /home/user directory
<Bookman> hmmm, not sure if I have it working properly then.
<Bookman> It does not seem to find files in my Downloads directory
<phillw> Bookman: there is also a more sledgehammer and nut approach, using find and grep. But as stlsaint states locate should find a file regardless of the directory it is in.
<Bookman> hmmm
<stlsaint> Bookman: test it, go to dir, make a blank file titled test or something then use locate command on file from another dir
<Bookman> It does not seem to find things in my 'Downloads' directory.
<phillw> Bookman: as you are running a journalled filesystem locate should find it no problems.
<Bookman> hmm, not sure what is going wrong then.
<stlsaint> Bookman: what errors are you getting?
<Bookman> No errors, no returns though.
<Bookman> info says it uses /var/cache/locate/locatedb
<phillw> Bookman: If when you do an ls in Downloads, the file should be there, unless you have your download area set to a different area?
<Bookman> files show up using ls in downloads, but locate does not see them
<stlsaint> Bookman: paste the commands from your terminal you are using
<Bookman> locate filenam*
<phillw> journalling is a low priority task, it can take a while for locate to have the database built.
<Bookman> I am just searching for any file I know to exist in the Downloads directory at the moment
<Bookman> It returns nothing immediately
<phillw> Bookman: From the Download directory, issue
<phillw> find . | grep filename
<Bookman> phillw, that works just fine.
 * phillw is a fan of find :D
<Bookman> hmm, I used find . | grep XP* and it returned results.
<Bookman> in the same directory I used locate XP* and got zero back
<phillw> Bookman: find does hammer the computer, so I always try locate 1st. if that fails then I use find
<Bookman> Gotta keep sharpening my skillset
<Bookman> I guess maybe the locate command does not always work?  Is there a way to update the database?
<phillw> Bookman: that's why we are here, to help :)
<phillw> Bookman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912965
<phillw> Bookman: that has the instruction to update the database, and a brief introduction to find.
<Bookman> Thanks yet again!
<phillw> Bookman: I've just learned it only updates every 24 hours from reading that thread :P We learn something new every day :)
<Bookman> Gotta keep learning.
<Bookman> But running updatedb works and didn't take long for my small hard drive.
<Bookman> locate now finds everything.
<Bookman> But only in my /home/usr directory
<bitrotted> so about this lubuntu-10.10 i'm slurping down
<bitrotted> is this lubuntu thing going anywhere?
<bitrotted> seems to at least be current
<bitrotted> and interested in lxde
<bitrotted> just kinda wondering if the idea was to merge back cause forks normall sucks
<stlsaint> bitrotted: is it going anywhere? o_O
<bitrotted> sporks are cool
<bitrotted> like spoons that grow points but then decide thats enough and still supported primarily by the spoon
<phillw> bitrotted: lubuntu is aiming for full adoption, Canonical are writing the rules up, but lubuntu is considered across all teams as if it were fully adopted.
<bitrotted> i mean suppose i like lubuntu - in a month or 3 months or 6 months whats the store going to be like
<bitrotted> cool
<bitrotted> so its like some red tape
<bitrotted> so it gets all same update mechanisms and such?
<bitrotted> all those are gotten from upstream in orderly and timely fashion
<bitrotted> seems like a sweet idea
<bitrotted> i havent seen lxde
<bitrotted> but i'm all abut lightweight
<bitrotted> and whachamacallit unity not so much doing it for me nor gnome or any reall
<bitrotted> y
<bitrotted> lalal 436mb 3 minutes remaining
<bitrotted> interested to see how it will go on this unknown celeron 1.1 toshiba satellite a-85
<phillw> bitrotted: you have been invited to another room, please accept.
<bitrotted> oh cool so sorry if i was muddling up your dev type more project related conversations, its late, i should have known better
<stlsaint> d
<bioterror> e
<quadrispro> hi guys
<mark76> Hello
<mark76> Can't stop
<mark76> Making pancakes
<mark76> Byee
<quadrispro> are there way/tools to lock down lxde?
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> you mean LOCK  your screen?
<bioterror> like in windows win+l
<quadrispro> no, "Lockdown is the mechanism which is used to bar users using a computing environnment from performing certain actions" (via http://library.gnome.org/admin/deployment-guide/)
<quadrispro> so, for instance
<quadrispro> I'd like to prevent users to customize the panel
<quadrispro> add launcher, open terminal windows etc
<quadrispro> I'm asking there 'cause I didn't find anything on the Internet :/
<bioterror> you want kiosk settings?
<quadrispro> something like a kiosk-mode would be a good beginning
<bioterror> maybe disable right mouse?-)
<quadrispro> no, it's unnecessary, I would like to: 1) disallow users to open terminals 2) disallows users to add stuff to the panel 3) ...
<quadrispro> 3) no alt+f2
 * hyperair wonders what the point of disabling terminals and custom commands is
<hyperair> it doesn't make the system any more secure.
 * quadrispro on phone
<quadrispro> well, I'm back
<quadrispro> hyperair, it isn't the point, I don't want a more a more secure system
<hyperair> then?
<quadrispro> please replace an occurrency of "a more" with ""
<quadrispro> :)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> fine
<hyperair> so what do you want?
<quadrispro> hyperair, I just don't want that users can do everything
<bioterror> cabt dio
<bioterror> cant do
<hyperair> quadrispro: in other words, you're screwing with your users? =)
<quadrispro> let me elaborate better :)
<quadrispro> I'm working on custom ubuntu CDs which will be installed in big office environment
<quadrispro> and employers should not be able to customize panels, get information about the system or access to the shell (only one tty will be available - the current one)
<quadrispro> hyperair, GNOME allows the lockdown through a bunch of GConf options
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> yeah i recall something like that.
<hyperair> for gnome, that is
<hyperair> not for lxde
<quadrispro> oh... :(
<hyperair> but i'm not an LXDE user
<hyperair> just a random irc op
<bioterror> hyperair likes to keep us in frame
 * hyperair frames bioterror up and hangs him on a wall
<hyperair> like that?
<hyperair> =p
 * bioterror is now in order
<bioterror> :D
<hyperair> lol
<bioterror> better clear my clipboard... ;)
<hyperair> quadrispro: you could possibly stick around until pcman appears, and poke him about this.
 * bioterror summons pcman
<bioterror> !seen pcman
<ubot5> I have no seen command
<hyperair> 21:49:51 [FreeNode] -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Last seen  : Nov 20 23:53:29 2010 (1 week, 1 day, 13:56:21 ago)
<bioterror> not in here?
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> the last time he said anything was a month ago
<hyperair> quadrispro: okay, maybe you should try a mailing list. =p
<hyperair> he hasn't been around on OFTC either.
<quadrispro> ok thanks
<bioterror> but I think quadrispro should get more familiar with the openbox configuration
<tschebulla> hello lubuntueers
<bioterror> hi
<tschebulla> I have a question
<bioterror> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bioterror> I need to learn pipe to user
<bioterror> seems to be a long question
<tschebulla> oki! Im using pidgin and after i close the window it shuts down
<bioterror> hope it's not the omega certificate
<tschebulla> Can it be made so it joins other programs in notification area
<tschebulla> no its not the certificate thing
<bioterror> other programs, what?-)
<tschebulla> like dropbox, xchat
<tschebulla> guake
<bioterror> you dont get pidgin system tray icon?
<tschebulla> so it minimizes to notification area
<tschebulla> so it minimizes to notification area
<tschebulla> it closes
<tschebulla> correct, i dont get the system tray icon
 * bioterror fires up pidgin
<bioterror> tschebulla, okay
 * tschebulla is listening
<bioterror> Pidgin -> Tools - > Perferences -> Interface -> Show System tray Icon -> from never to Always
<tschebulla> Thank you very much bioterror
<bioterror> np
<tschebulla> So its a pidgin thing
<bioterror> it's pidgin's default settings thing
<bioterror> :-)
<bioterror> one happy camper more!
<szczur> bioterror, you were faster than me :)
<szczur> i stopped watching YT too late :)
<szczur> hi phillw bioterror head_victim and everyone i forgot
<bioterror> hi szczur
<bioterror> szczur, would you please join https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop this team?-)
<szczur> joined
<szczur> :)
 * bioterror thanks
<bioterror> now you get lubuntu spam
<szczur> >_>
 * szczur sets up the filters
<szczur> :)
<bioterror> what that ubuntu is underlined
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> not anymore :D
<bioterror> something in my terminal :D
<tschebulla> Hello, its me again!
<tschebulla> How do i change microphone volume?
<tschebulla> Cant find any interface to do that in lubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> maybe in terminal: alsamixer
<tschebulla> aha, ok. I'll try something with that and report back
<nitrohax> i can make it connect to the internet, but it still says it's not connected to eth0 causing problems with empathy and other programs needed the internet
<phillw> nitrohax: how did you install Lubuntu?
<nitrohax> using the repository thru ubuntu
<phillw> nitrohax: via the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors ?
<nitrohax> did the sudp apt-get install lubuntu
<nitrohax> want me to run thru that again
<nitrohax> ?
<phillw> nitrohax: you may like to try with those instructions, don't worry you will not lose data.
<nitrohax> oh i know i won't. I'm actually running into the same prob on kde too. LOL
<nitrohax> or kubuntu
<phillw> there is a potential problem with wired networks, but that should only affect those using the mini-iso install. If after trying that method you are still having problems ask & I will post up the link for when wired networks are un-mananged.
<nitrohax> ok. before it wouldn't connect at all so i was using sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0
<phillw> nitrohax: the link for un-managed wired networks is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall#Unmanaged%20Wired%20Network But I'd suggest you try the install as per the instructions on the 1st link I gave you.
<nitrohax> i'm doing the 1st right now
<nitrohax> yeah you're going to laugh at this one when i tell you what i just realized. hahaha
<nitrohax> there is a huge difference between lubuntu and lxde. yep i need to get some sleep or something
<phillw> nitrohax: oh, yes, a massive difference :D
<nitrohax> so now looking back and what else i did on kde, i'm gonig to install kubuntu. ha
<phillw> lol
<nitrohax> yeah one of those, what were you thinking just then moments
<nitrohax> thank you for your help
<phillw> nitrohax: i'm sure of the exact cli for kubuntu.
<phillw> *i'm not sure*
<nitrohax> it's ok, i'll look it up or go into kubuntu. thank you again
<retku> will ubuntu skype work in lubuntu too?
<bioterror> retku, toimii
<BenoitSvB> I try to use terminus font in lxterminal; synaptic tells me console-terminus is installed, but I do not see it
#lubuntu 2010-11-30
<francisco> hello
<francisco> how can i install lubuntu-control-center?
<francisco> and a task manager
<francisco> because i dislike system profiler
<francisco> how can i install lubuntu-control-center????
<stlsaint> francisco: oh sorry
<stlsaint> one sec
<francisco> ok
<stlsaint> francisco: http://lubuntu.net/tags/control-center
<francisco> ok stlsaint
<francisco> i saw that video
<francisco> but...
<francisco> i haven't got lubuntu-control-center in my synaptic
<francisco> maybe i don't mark anything in the repositories
<stlsaint> francisco: what release are you running?
<francisco> 10.10
<stlsaint> francisco: can you try: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-control-center
<francisco> the packet is unable
<francisco> Package not available
<stlsaint> francisco: can you paste the info of your sources.list into a pastebin for me please
<francisco> http://pastebin.ca/2006390
<stlsaint> francisco: aye, you will need to do manual install
<francisco> and...
<francisco> what i do that?
<francisco> i need to put my personal icon and dustbin icon on my desktop too
<stlsaint> francisco: one moment, am searching for direct link to ppa
<francisco> excuse me stlsaint
<francisco> but... i have to go to bed now
<francisco> because is very late to me
<francisco> but
<francisco> i'll stay here with you tomorrow
<francisco> so thank you very much
<stlsaint> francisco: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<stlsaint> oh
<stlsaint> dang it
<watronfire> Hello
<watronfire> Any one here
<watronfire> Hello
<watronfire> Hello
<UndiFineD> maybe
<andrew_> hi
<andrew_> mint user
<theannihilator> how do you edit the grub boot loader for windows 7 dual boot?.
<UndiFineD> !dualboot
<ubot5> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<watronfire> Hello
<formula78> I can not put the personal and trash icons on the desktop
<formula78> can someone help me?
<head_victim> Aw I went and found a link for formula78 and all before realising they'd already left.
<Kurdistan> hey guys. any one know how to safely remove usb by right-click function like the normal ubuntu in lubuntu?
<bioterror> you have that option in pcmanfm
<Kurdistan> bioterror how? I can only onmount.
<bioterror> and?
<Kurdistan> in ubuntu you have two option when you right-click on usb device.
<Kurdistan> you can unmount and remove it safely
<Kurdistan> Faenza icon theme is so nice looking in lubuntu. :P
<bioterror> sync should be done when umounting
<Kurdistan> bioterror sorry I didnt get you.
<bioterror> man sync says
<bioterror>        sync - flush file system buffers
<Kurdistan> bioterror plug in usb go to disk utility
<Kurdistan> then you can see, in swedish it says säker frånkoppling.
<Kurdistan> I know how to do this way, but I am lazy and want to right-click to do that.
<Kurdistan> like in normal ubuntu
<Kurdistan> disk utility, unmount and then secure remove your usb media.
<Kurdistan> förstår du:P kaksi? :)
<bot_> heya
<Guest1837> could anyone tell me, how to reconfigure xserver under Lubuntu? I'd like to change Keyboard Input and videocard settings
<Guest1837> doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing:/
<m1co> im running out of idea
<m1co> s*
<bioterror> m1co, goto tty1, stop desktop manager, say sudo Xorg -configure, sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit that file
<m1co> oke, thanks
<m1co> bioterror, im unsure about how do i stop the desktop manager:P
<m1co> im pretty newbie, havent touched linux for ages
<bioterror> sudo service gdm stop
<bioterror> or xdm
<m1co> both are unrecognized services
<m1co> im using the lxde/openbox aka lubuntu WM
<bioterror> lxdm
<bioterror> :D
<Kurdistan> bioterror any idea?
<bioterror> what
<Kurdistan> :) sover du?
<bioterror> I broke my back again this morning
<bioterror> staying at home
<Kurdistan> :( not good. but I meant with usb unmount/safely remove usb device by right-click in general ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> this fetuare is missing in lubuntu
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> can you tell me the difference
<Kurdistan> I must go to disk utility to do so
<Kurdistan> bioterror when you unmount the usb indicator can stil be seen. but safely remove it is gone.
<Kurdistan> I think safely remove is :) safely remove
<Kurdistan> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5024/complicatedp.png    look to this picture
<Kurdistan> :) ok kaksi if it is the same. then thx. you are the geek. :)
<Kurdistan> ha det bra biotettor. jag ska dra till skolan. hörs senare.
<bioterror> jeh
<bioterror> just a moment
<Kurdistan> okey
<bioterror> that eject really should meet your needs
<Kurdistan> like I say the only option from pcmanfm is unmount.
<bioterror> Unmount" unmounts a single partition, "Safely Remove Drive" unmounts all partitions of that device.
<bioterror> For example if you have a removable hard drive with 2 partitions selecting "Safely Remove Drive" for one of them would unmount both partitions, so that the device can be safely unplugged from your computer.
<bioterror> "Eject" is for media that can actually be ejected, like CD/DVD drive. So it unmounts the media and then ejects it (quite important if you happen to have a slot drive without a physical eject button).
<Kurdistan> anyway if you say it is secure way, then I believe you.
<bioterror> Which ones appear in the right-click menu depends on what type of device/media it is. For some devices even having all three options would make perfect sense.
<bioterror> I'll read more
<Kurdistan> so thats the difference?
<Kurdistan> bioterror read more and come up with how-to. :P
<Kurdistan> finally :P I think you understand me
<Kurdistan> bye bioterror. gamla vän/old friend.
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> and use the eject
<bioterror> I've used it with my usb devices
<bioterror> phones and sticks
<leszek> hi
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello every one
<bioterror> hi
<Gorilla_No_Baka> there tends to be a problem with the creation of menu entries in latest lubuntu..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anybody has any idea which file i should modify in order to add my entry to the menu?? in jwm was quite easy my modifiyng the jwmrc file
<Gorilla_No_Baka> this is based in open box right?? pretty much like crunchbang.. in this case is an xml file i am looking for..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  anybody.. has any idea where they hid it ??
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> you have to make a .desktop -file
<Gorilla_No_Baka> why would they do that>?
<bioterror> /usr/share/applications$
<bioterror> look from there
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it is a lot easier to just endit the menufile and point the way to the exec inn /usr/bin  -eter or whatever terminal use them
<bioterror> sure it is
<bioterror> but that's how it is done with the LXDE
<bioterror> Categories=GTK;Utility;TextEditor;
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hang on a sec mate goin` to /usr/share/applications$
<bioterror> defines it's place
<Gorilla_No_Baka> cheers mate
<bioterror> I know, that's kinda retard. but that's how its done
<bioterror> not the easiest way to make applications start on login
<Gorilla_No_Baka> open box with tint2 and jwm used to be a lot more transparent... this lubuntu is getting more anf more like it`s bigger brother UBUNTU.. hiding menu files hard coding dependencies so you can not remove certain packages and all that (plymouth for example)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i guess i am gonna apt-get autoremove all the lxd thing and install either jwm or icewm
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the power of root
<Gorilla_No_Baka> not sudo crap
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<bioterror> I like actually .desktop -files
<bioterror> becouse I cannot mess my menu :D
<bioterror> as I can with ~/.something/menu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> jwm still rocks...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> <JWM>
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 	<Tray  autohide="false" insert="right" x="0" y="-1" border="1" height="28" >
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 		<!-- Additional TrayButton attribute: label -->
<Gorilla_No_Baka> 		<TrayButton label="Gorilla`s Puppy" icon="mini-dog.xpm">root:3</TrayButton>
<Gorilla_No_Baka> that`s a nice large button saying gorilla`s puppy...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> simple elegant transparent not lxde retarded
<Gorilla_No_Baka> however i like lubuntu as a concept..
<bioterror> !paste | Gorilla_No_Baka
<ubot5> Gorilla_No_Baka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> is easy on my 200 MB ram
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ubot5:  got it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nice bot
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :))
<bioterror> if you want to chat with us and you dont have any problems, please join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> this channel is mainly for support
<Gorilla_No_Baka> the point is  :)) I DO have a problem.. with the retarded way they hide the menu files...
<bioterror> :D
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but yeah i see your point
<szczur> Gorilla_No_Baka, you can find a path to openbok menu.xml in ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file around line 640
<Gorilla_No_Baka> szczur:  cheers mate
<szczur> Gorilla_No_Baka, i have ttint2 + openbox configuration right now
<szczur> you can use obmenu to create a new menu
<szczur> or edit an existing one
<Gorilla_No_Baka> lovely
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i like tint
<Gorilla_No_Baka> szczur:  http://oi28.tinypic.com/2rrks43
<Gorilla_No_Baka> and from time to time when i am in my distro hoping mood  i like to try new things as well
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<szczur> i think this wallpaper is not appropriate in this channel :>
<szczur> Gorilla_No_Baka, http://szczur.ath.cx/sshots/screen4.png
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but most of the time i would stay with  jwm icewm or openbox with tint
<szczur> Gorilla_No_Baka, please install openbox-xdgmenu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> nice
<szczur> so you will have Programs menu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> http://oi26.tinypic.com/205qp9v.jpg
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  how about this one.. is this appropiate for the channel?? what i wanted to show you it was my ram memory but everyone gets blinded by the lady :))
<szczur> not immediately, but this will be the program to update the menu with new programs
<Gorilla_No_Baka> wow .. you are using moc
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  nice
<bioterror> :)
<szczur> as for wallpaper, it was nice :)
<szczur> but bit NSFW
<szczur> :)
<szczur> nice effects
<szczur> are you using compiz?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> neah..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  screw that one..
<szczur> xcompmgr?
<szczur> your bending the screen with your mind?
<szczur> you're*
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  i took the screen shots back in the day just to demostraTE to a friend of mine that linux rocks and can perform extremely well in sucha little ram that windows would crawl..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> but most of the time i would stay with  jwm icewm or openbox with tint
<szczur> Gorilla_No_Baka, i think this is not the correct way to convert people to linux :>
<bioterror> you can run windows xp with 64MB of RAM
<szczur> or otherwise you will become a helpdesk guy for your friends :)
<szczur> bioterror, right, question is what you can do with that
<szczur> XD
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dirty tactics always worlks
<bioterror> szczur, collect viruses and malmware
<szczur> bioterror, +1
<bioterror> I have to say that those compiz cubes looks fugly
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bioterror:  you can run it .. as in... s..m...i....l....e.. you got the idea.. it will take an act of congress to open a picture on it
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<bioterror> as you can see the lines are full of white dots
<bioterror> and so on
<bioterror> I'm not a huge fan of that kind of desktop effects
<Gorilla_No_Baka> how about this one.. ??  http://oi48.tinypic.com/29ebdg.jpg    will it convert people to linux?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bioterror: neither am i
<bioterror> Gorilla_No_Baka, are you like 15 years old or what
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :))
<Gorilla_No_Baka> bioterror:  yeah .. you can say so..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it take some .. to spend nights trying to manually tweak some menus and buttons in windows  7 in that case ..That was back in the day when w7 had just appeared..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i wrote about it.. in some post .. it`s on internet..
<Gorilla_No_Baka>  neverminf
<GaryD> hey...anyone here?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> around 24 guys
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> !ask | GaryD
<ubot5> GaryD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GaryD> lol...sweet. i was wondering.....i did a fresh install of lubuntu for a friend...she wanted to then play a burnt disc with .wav music on it. it did not play or ask to play, but instead would only let me move the files in the file manager. how would i get the disc to open in the music player automatically? thanks!
<bioterror> this is second time
<bioterror> last time someone made a hack for this
 * bioterror summons gilir
<phillw> bioterror: the subject of music players is on the agenda for the meeting tomorrow.
<djs> what time is the meeting again?
<phillw> 17:00 GMT
<bioterror> phillw, yeah, but it's about mp3/flac/ogg players
<bioterror> not audio cd
<djs> wat are those?
<phillw> bioterror: it's important that these things are brought up, as a wav CD *should* be able to be seen by the music player.
<GaryD> also aqualung wouldn't play the files. i removed it and installed deadbeef. still no luck until i installed some other things.
<bioterror> GaryD, 2010-11-20 21:47:24     <miasma>        I added a volman.desktop link to .config/autostart and configured thunar-volman to fire up aqualung
<bioterror> that was a workaround to play audio cd
<GaryD> finally i ended up with rhythmbox.
<GaryD> so aqualung needs to be running before it will pick up audio cds?
<bioterror> well, in lubuntu it needs something like to play cd's
<bioterror> music cd's
<bioterror> my laptop with lubuntu is ultra portable and doesnt have one
<GaryD> I see
<phillw> hiyas zkriesse
<phillw> hiyas AlanBell
<AlanBell> o/
<phillw> AlanBell: uou have an invite to the offtopic area?
<Kurdistan> guys any one good at openoffice?
#lubuntu 2010-12-01
<mdg2> hello!
<mdg2> In Lubuntu, I had to modprobe a sound card in an old, old laptop to get it work.  What do I need to do make sound config permanent?  What files and where?  Any help greatly appreciated :)
<phillw> mdg2: I'd love to help, but it is not an area I'm familiar with :(
<mdg2> phillw: thanks for replying :)
<mdg2> phillw: how long you been using lubuntu?
<phillw> mdg2: since 10.04, but everything works 'out of the box' for me.
<mdg2> phillw: I'm guessing not so many people are using it on much older boxes?
<phillw> mdg2: you can try the mailing list, I'm sure one of the guys will have an answer.
<phillw> mdg2: oh, believe you me, they are doing so :)
<mdg2> phillw: okay.  I will.  What things do you like about lubuntu?
<phillw> mdg2: everything, it's a low resource desktop system that is completely up to date yet uses little resources.
<mdg2> I have a sister version of lubuntu on a 1 GHz desktop (only problem for the user has been remembering how to change wallpaper, but that's now old hat for that person).
<phillw> mdg2: you have an invite for offtopic
<mdg2> phillw: I'm trying to help a new friend setup his lappy with sister version and havingt a terrible time with the sound card.
<mdg2> oh
<mdg2> okay...
<head_victim> mdg2: hang on I'll get a link for you
<head_victim> mdg2: you just need to add whatever module it is called into the /etc/modules file
<mdg2> head_victim: thanks
<head_victim> mdg2: no worries, I was going to give you a link to instructions but then it turned out easier than I remembered it.
<mdg2> head_victim: been confused what all I need to do - found info I needed to make a file in /ect/modprobe.d  - so confused :)
<head_victim> Ah nah I'd just add it to the /etc/modules so much easier
<mdg2> head_victim: just the module name or more info than that?
<head_victim> Should just be the module name
<mdg2> head_victim: the person I am helping with this must be doing other stuff to his lappy
<head_victim> Oh, why's that?
<mdg2> he says sometimes sound works and sometimes it doesn't
<head_victim> That is odd, if it's old there is always the possibility of hardware issues. If it needs to be probed semi-regularly to make it work I'd suggest just setting up a panel application that will modprobe the required module when clicked.
<mdg2> head_victim: sounds hard
<head_victim> Nah not really.
<head_victim> I have to go though, I'm meant to be painting
<mdg2> head_victim: you mean like a script?
<head_victim> Yeah you should be able to add an icon that when clicked runs your modprobe so it's at least easier. But that's only if it needs to be done regularly. Weird that it's intermittant.
<mdg2> head_victim: that's like the *.desktop thing with a script like "sudo modprobe ...."
<head_victim> I think so, I'd help more but my Lubuntu PC is in pieces so hard to test out for you but I'm sure someone here could help or you could try the mailing list. But like I said, try the /etc/modules first and if it's still causing problems and needs to be done regularly then look into that.
<mdg2> head_victim: will do!  Thanks for the great help - I feel much more assured now.
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<leszek> oh I noticed that its a sin to activate shared paging in vbox, uses 100% cpu power and pc becomes unusable xD
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: There is a meeting in this room at 17:00GMT 1st December || 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: ChanServ has changed the topic to: The topic for #lubuntu is: There is a meeting in this room on December 1st at 17:00 UTC (http://timeanddate.com/s/1wt5)|| 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: There is a meeting in this room on December 1st at 17:00 UTC (http://timeanddate.com/s/1wt5)|| 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<phillw> gilir: hiyas boss :)
<gilir> hi phillw :)
<gilir> everyone ready for the meeting ? :)
<gilir> ok, let's begin it :)
<gilir> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec  1 17:05:15 2010 UTC.  The chair is gilir. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<gilir> hi everyone
<subdee> hello
<gilir> welcome to the 1st project meeting for Lubuntu :)
<phillw> hiyas
<gilir> you can find the agenda on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Meetings/20101201
<Wiebelhaus> Hello
<gilir> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Meetings/20101201
<gilir> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Meetings/20101201
<gilir> please say hello to appear in the logs :)
<phillw> hello
<subdee> hello
<gilir> ok so this meeting is mostly to discuss applications by default on Lubuntu
<gilir> we already have discussion on the mailing list, but you can add comments about the differents item here
<gilir> we have some items on the agenda, we will discuss each on them
<subdee> are we discussing them in order of appearance in the agenda list?
<gilir> if you want to add another one, we can do it after all the items
<gilir> subdee, yes
<gilir> ok let's start
<gilir> [TOPIC] Archiver : File-roller over Xarchiver
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Archiver : File-roller over Xarchiver
<meetingology> TOPIC: Archiver : File-roller over Xarchiver
<gilir> 1st item is the archiver
<gilir> I propose to replace the current one (xarchiver) by file-roller, the one in Ubuntu
<gilir> feedbacks are good about this on the mailing answers
<phillw> it makes sense to use one from the repos that has support.
<gilir> and since it's used on Ubuntu, we should have a good support from other Ubuntu team
<gilir> and less works for us :)
<gilir> phillw, yes, it's the main argument for the switch
<phillw> less work for such a small team can only be an advantage, plus it allows other teams to support lubuntu more easily.
<gilir> if no ones have concern about it, let's do switch :)
<gilir> phillw, yes, it's about support, but also about testing
<gilir> but it applies for other items than the archiver :)
<phillw> as I see it, it is a win - win situation for lubuntu if we switch, the development, testing and support
<gilir> I think it's ok, for this item
<gilir> [ACTION] Set archiver to file-roller in lubuntu seed and default handler for archive in lubuntu-default-settings
<meetingology> ACTION: Set archiver to file-roller in lubuntu seed and default handler for archive in lubuntu-default-settings
<gilir> [TOPIC] Remove Cheese
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Remove Cheese
<meetingology> TOPIC: Remove Cheese
<gilir> there is 2 reasons behind the proposal of removing cheese
<gilir> 1. the new version will require clutter, which is not "lightweight friendly"
<gilir> 2. I don't think it's really essential on a default installation
<gilir> for me the reason 1. is enough to remove it
<gilir> on mailing, most of people doesn't use really cheese
<phillw> Agreed, if someone has webcam, cam etc; they can always add it from the repos. I'll add a note to the wiki area for those wishing such functionallity.
<subdee> is there an alternative?
<gilir> the only problem I can see if the lose of the ability to test the webcam
<gilir> subdee, someone mention guvcview on the mailing list
<subdee> for a typical desktop user, taking photos and videos instantly from his webcam is a nice feature
<phillw> gilir: I can easily add a section to the wiki about webcam support.
<gilir> guvcview is in the repo, so we can at least test it to see if it's good enough for the purpose of testing
<Wiebelhaus> Also VLC can do it.
<gilir> phillw, yes, but it's quite usefull to have a test for webcam directly in the live-cd :)
<gilir> Wiebelhaus, yes, but we can't add vlc just for testing the webcam :)
<gilir> IMO, it's a small use-case
<Wiebelhaus> Yar , Was responding to subdee but didn't name him , my bad.
<phillw> gilir: has anyone tried out guvcview?
<Wiebelhaus> @phillw , Yes It's great.
<meetingology> Wiebelhaus: Error: "phillw" is not a valid command.
<gilir> phillw, I don't think so, it was just mentionned on the mailing list
<phillw> gilir: maybe worth investigating a little further, to see what resources it uses.
<gilir> Wiebelhaus, is it just a test for the webcam, or do you have some options ?
<Wiebelhaus> No options , I'd say let them pull it from repos if they need it.
<gilir> ok, so we can ask for testing on the mailing list, and add it to the seed later
<gilir> it's not critical, so we can wait a bit more on this item :)
<subdee> ok
<gilir> [ACTION] Remove cheese from the lubuntu seed
<meetingology> ACTION: Remove cheese from the lubuntu seed
<gilir> [ACTION] Call for testing for guvcview on the mailing list
<meetingology> ACTION: Call for testing for guvcview on the mailing list
<gilir> I think it's ok on this one too, let's go the next item
<gilir> [TOPIC] Display-manager : LightDM over LXDM
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Display-manager : LightDM over LXDM
<meetingology> TOPIC: Display-manager : LightDM over LXDM
<gilir> It's a bit similar to the archiver choise
<gilir> LightDM will probably be the next display manager for Ubuntu (planned for 11.10)
<phillw> gilir: is it as low on resource usage as LXDM?
<gilir> we can share some work by moving to this
<gilir> phillw, it's similair when I tested it
<gilir> it's/it was
<gilir> the main problem is that it's currently not ready
<gilir> as it's targed for 11.10, the priority is not on this
<gilir> for the Ubuntu teams
<phillw> it gets my vote, then. any thing that works and reduces the workload on you people is good for me. We can always stay with LXDM for 11.04 and re-visit it in 11.10 if you prefer.
<subdee> agreed
<gilir> phillw, yes
<gilir> there is still some work to do to make it useable
<gilir> but when it will be finished, I think we can at least test it on some alpha release
<gilir> release/releases
<gilir> I already plan to maintain LXDM, so we have a backup
<phillw> gilir: maybe plan it for 11.10 as ubuntu are going to do. That makes absolute sense to me to try it in the alphas of 11.10
<gilir> phillw, of course yes :)
<gilir> but I really would like to switch earlier, because maintaining a display manager is not really easy
<phillw> gilir: are you confident you can have it running for 11.04? I'm only thinking of the time you will have to spend on it.
<gilir> that's why I propose to test the switch for this release
<gilir> phillw, fortunatly, I'm not alone on this :)
<phillw> gilir: let's go for it, you have a backup plan (I love Plan 'B's) :D
<phillw> if it is still having issues when we approach beta, we can switch back to LXDM?
<gilir> ok, so let's go to this plan
<gilir> phillw, yes, LXDM is more or less ready now
<gilir> LXDM doesn't require a lot of works now
<phillw> that's totally okay with me, my only concern was additional workload on you, but as you have stated it is not just you - let's give a workout :)
<gilir> also, there was no real objections on the mailing, just the same concerns than mine from pcman
<gilir> [ACTION] Set LightDM to the Lubuntu seed when it's available in Natty and majors bugs are solved
<meetingology> ACTION: Set LightDM to the Lubuntu seed when it's available in Natty and majors bugs are solved
<gilir> ok, next topic
<gilir> [TOPIC] Control Center
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Control Center
<meetingology> TOPIC: Control Center
<gilir> Following the disucssion on the mailing, we have 4 choices
<gilir> 1. Do nothing
<gilir> 2. Include pcmanfm control center
<gilir> 3. Include lubuntu-control-center
<gilir> 4. Include tuquito control-center
<subdee> tuquito looked nice but haven't used it tbh
<gilir> IMO, since 2. exist, and people requests a control center, 1. is a No
<phillw> I'd prefer to discount 1. which then leaves the choice of which we are going to use
<phillw> how is pcmanfm control center coming along?
<gilir> phillw, it's already working
<gilir> the only modification to do is to add it to the main menu
<phillw> as we use pcmanfm, maybe that would be the logical choice?
<gilir> phillw, IMO, it's a minimal choice
<subdee> according to this blog, tuquito is pretty light http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2010/11/tuquito-control-center.html
<gilir> it's just pcmanfm launched with icons :)
<phillw> gilir: we are not going to get much lighter on resources and RAM than that, are we?
<gilir> subdee, tuquido have several advantages : it's dynamic and modular
<gilir> it automaticly hides and shows available applications in an organized way
<gilir> phillw, no, because we use something already running
<gilir> it's just free :)
<gilir> subdee, but the bad points : we need to upload to the Ubuntu repo, to maintain it there, and it problably need more tweaking (like on the theme)
<gilir> I also really like this control-center :) But it needs some work to make it work properly in Lubuntu
<gilir> in short term, we can add pcmanfm as a control-center, and keep a eye on tuquito (maybe work a bit on it if we have time and motivation :))
<gilir> if we think it's good enough during the cycle, we can put it in later
<gilir> we can do the same for lubuntu-control-center
<gilir> ok, nobody seems against this :)
<phillw> gilir: again, it is something that be re-addressed at 11.10, if pcmanfm control center is working now, I'd go with that for the 11.04 cycle.
<gilir> at least, I will add pcmanfm as a control-center, l-c-c or tuquido are now ready, so we can wait more
<gilir> now ready / not ready
<gilir> phillw, yes, we can discuss this again in the next release, like any part of the seed :)
<phillw> get's my vote :)
<gilir> [ACTION] Add pcmanfm "control-center" to the menu
<meetingology> ACTION: Add pcmanfm "control-center" to the menu
<gilir> ok, now the big one :)
<gilir> [TOPIC] Music player
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Music player
<meetingology> TOPIC: Music player
<gilir> the problem for this one, is that no proposed candidate is really better than the others
<bioterror> I think we should stick with the audacious?
<phillw> +1 from your last email, gilir
<gilir> bioterror, according to my review, yes
<gilir> [LINK] https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg02886.html
<phillw> it will keep rafael off the streets mugging grandmothers if he has to design a new skin :P
<gilir> I was not sure about the better candidate, so I spend some time to evaluate 3 candidate : aqualung (actual) deadbeef and audacious
<gilir> phillw, yes, having the possibility to use "winamp type" skins will be esaier for him I think :)
<bioterror> maybe deadbeef shall see 11.10
<gilir> bioterror, I don't want to disucuss this topic for each release :)
<bioterror> for me music is everyday thing
<phillw> as Audacious seems better at handling large music libraries, and some of us do have large music libraries, as the RAM and CPU is similar - along with skinning I do think Audacious edges it.
<bioterror> and I bet for many other it is too
<gilir> of course, if there are improvements, we can still review it again
<gilir> bioterror, yes :)
<bioterror> (i've solved my problem with MOC ;)
<phillw> I don't think deadbeef is quite ready yet, although it does show a lot of promise.
<bioterror> should the player be mainted? like in a real repository? not ppa
<gilir> phillw, the package is more or less ready, so I can at least upload it to Ubuntu, so people have the choice
<gilir> bioterror, ^^
<gilir> also a good point for me, audacious is well maintained by other people :)
<phillw> for the reasons I gave above, I think Audacious does edge it as the lead contender. If it is also well maintained that is another plus for choosing it.
<gilir> I also didn't have objections on my review
<gilir> so, we can consider it as a go :)
<phillw> +1 from me
<gilir> [ACTION] Replace aqualung with audacious and audacious-plugins in lubuntu seed and default applications
<meetingology> ACTION: Replace aqualung with audacious and audacious-plugins in lubuntu seed and default applications
<gilir> ok I finished my items
<bioterror> +1 for audacious, it has almost same interface as deadbeef
<gilir> [TOPIC] 10.04.1 (two bugs)
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: 10.04.1 (two bugs)
<meetingology> TOPIC: 10.04.1 (two bugs)
<gilir> phillw, ^^ :)
<phillw> gilir: I know you've been real busy, but do you have a realistic time scale for 10.10.1 (sorry I got the issue version wrong)?
<gilir> phillw, yes :)
<phillw> gilir: I don't suppose you'd like to share it? :D
<gilir> I would like to test the fix I made for the os-prober issue with the natty alpha 1
<gilir> if it's good, we can start to work on the 10.10.1
<gilir> I have in fact 4 bugs that I want to fix in 10.10.1
<phillw> okies, it's just we were running on "a couple of weeks after UDS-N"
<gilir> phillw, yes, sorry one of the fix was a bit too long
<phillw> sounds like a nice point fix release, then :)
 * gilir is searching the list of bugs 
<phillw> It is only so I can let others know.
<gilir> 1. os-prober issue : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/665530
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 665530 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[lubuntu 10.10] grub2 cannot detect Windows 7" [Undecided,In progress]
<phillw> there are two re-occuring ones on the release notes.
<gilir> this one need a test with natty alpha 1
<gilir> 2. wrong pdf viewer : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/657335
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 657335 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu Maverick) "Wrong pdf viewer set by default on Lubuntu settings" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<gilir> already fixed in natty
<gilir> 3. support for samba etc ... https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/675212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 675212 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu Maverick) "Add gvfs-backends to lubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gilir> easy to fix, should be fix shortly in natty
<gilir> 4. lxdm not able to run with encrypted home : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxdm/+bug/554583
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 554583 in lxdm (Ubuntu) "lubuntu cannot start programs if home-folder encryption is active" [Medium,Fix released]
<gilir> this one need an additional fix, but it should be ok on natty shortly also
<phillw> gilir 1 and 3 are the ones that create the most 'chatter' on support.
<gilir> except the os-prober fix, all is ready
<phillw> great :)
<gilir> phillw, yes :-/ but 4 is also critical, because 10.04 works with encryted home
<phillw> quite so, and it will bork someone's system
<gilir> yes :(
<gilir> phillw, do you want to add anything else ?
<phillw> nope, all done. Thanks for the update.
<gilir> [TOPIC] New Wiki Area
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: New Wiki Area
<meetingology> TOPIC: New Wiki Area
<gilir> phillw, ^^ this one is for you also :)
<phillw> As part of the switch over to 'standard' wiki "rules" several of us are in the process of transferring over the support documentation to where it "should" live. We're just awaiting clearance on another page before we do do the mass transfer
<phillw> Auto re-drirects will be set up from the existing area, we are not being idle but really do not want have to this excercise twice :)
<phillw> *to do this*
<phillw> there is also some discussions going on about accessibillity on the format, so things are little confused at the moment.
<gilir> phillw, on which page there is a problem for the tranfer ?
<phillw> gilir: there is no problem, Jared (head_victim) had the 1st page approved, he has now done a 2nd one; we are just awaiting confirmation that the formatting is okay as when we transfer the pages over we have to manually reformat each one. We'd rather only have to do that once :)
<gilir> phillw, ok :)
<gilir> just keep us inform when you do the big move :)
<phillw> gilir: I chose the most picky person to validate them, if they pass him, they will pass any inspection :D
<gilir> great :)
<phillw> gilir: once they're all transferred, we will simply set up auto diverts from the exisiting area, so any one who has bookmarked stuff will be taken straight over to the new area.
<phillw> I know that was a concern, but it can be done.
<gilir> phillw, it's important that it can be done, it's annoying to bookmark a documentation and loose it when the location change
<phillw> I've seen it in action, it works perfectly.
<gilir> I think I also see it on some of my old bookmark on some ubuntu wiki pages :)
<phillw> it is another reason why we are not rushing things. It really is a massive undertaking and we want to get it right first time :)
<gilir> phillw, so only documentation and stuff about developement and coordination for the project will stay on wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<phillw> yes, the support stuff moves over to the new area, with diverts from the existing area.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu
<gilir> ok :)
<gilir> phillw, anything to add ?
<phillw> My list of thank you's for this will be a long one :)
<phillw> that's me done :D
<gilir> [TOPIC] Other topics
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Other topics
<meetingology> TOPIC: Other topics
<phillw> date time of next meeting?
<gilir> anyone have anything to add ?
<gilir> next project meeting is on December, 19
<phillw> meeting room is free all day, pick a time :D
<gilir> and on December, 10, there is the first Bug day
<gilir> phillw, we just need to set a time for this :)
<phillw> only 16:00-17:00 UTC booked on that day.
<gilir> phillw, last time we done it on 15 UTC
<gilir> I'll propose it on the mailing list
<phillw> for bug day, or project? Yeah, if you can. then just head over to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar and get the room booked. (Saves me getting nagged)
<gilir> [ACTION] Propose a time for the next project meeting
<meetingology> ACTION: Propose a time for the next project meeting
<gilir> phillw, only the project meeting, bug day will be special :)
<gilir> I don't think there will be a real meeting, just a 24h support and help on the chan for bug reports :)
<phillw> gilir: bug day is lubuntu specific, so holding it on here is okay. But it has been 'hinted' that our project meetings be help on the meeting room :P
<phillw> /help/held
<gilir> phillw, it's ok for next project meeting :)
<gilir> Anything else ?
<phillw> you can book 2 hours if you wish.
<EG_linux> hey lads! :D
<gilir> I hope it will be shorter :)
<phillw> it should be, we've got the apps out of the way :)
 * phillw proposes #endmeeting
<EG_linux> i've just started to use lubuntu! :) and i wonder, can i access shared network files that i have shared out on my windooze machine? :)
<gilir> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: There is a meeting in this room on December 1st at 17:00 UTC (http://timeanddate.com/s/1wt5)|| 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  1 18:52:48 2010 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/lubuntu/2010/lubuntu.2010-12-01-17.05.moin.txt
<gilir> oops I forget ...
<phillw> EG_linux: yeas you can, it was something that fell off the lubuntu iso, give me one moment.
<gilir> thanks everyone for this meeting :)
<phillw> EG_linux: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/#Network%20File%20Browsing%20with%20PCManFM
<phillw> gilir: thank you for your time, I know you are really busy and it is good of you to take time out and let us all know where the project is heading.
<EG_linux> oh btw. if you want to geek around and have a random shit chatter channel you can visit my channel here on freenode :) if you want. the name is #electricguy. have live stream, speechbot and stuff too :) so you know, just in case you are bored sometime :)
<EG_linux> tnx phillw gonna check that link! :)
<gilir> phillw, it's important to have regular meetings :)
<phillw> it's been a while since the last one :P
<gilir> thanks the bot, the logs / summary /details of teh meeting is already done !
<phillw> gilir: that's what it is here for :)
<phillw> gilir: AlanBell: is one of those other 'very nice' people :)
<gilir> AlanBell, this bot is just great, thanks a lot :)
<Newk> hi.. since an update of linux kernel i can not start X. it states "no screens found" did more people suffered from this? can i fix this without reinstalling all of Lubuntu again?
<Wiebelhaus> xorg.conf is shot , you can remove it via cli or safe start and reconfig.
<Wiebelhaus> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Newk> i think i looked there and there was no xorg.conf
<Newk> how to reconfig?
<Wiebelhaus> Choose from grub recovery and you'll have options to reconfigure X
<Newk> failsafeX ?
<Wiebelhaus> yessir
<Newk> i did without succes
<EG_linux> ok, thakns for the little help guys and gals! :) might visit you some other time in the future! see ya all! :)
<EG_linux> thanks*
<Newk> i have to say that i used some nvidia hack that enabled GLX again for my Geforce4
<Wiebelhaus> Did you use some third party GUI to install nv drivers?
<Newk> i tried reinstalling xorg drivers from aptitude.. it did not seem to help
<Wiebelhaus> If so , Reinstall , There's no telling what happened.
<Newk> i did used some command line procedure to install a hacked driver i think...
<Newk> oh bummer to reinstall all of lubuntu... can anyone confirm that there is now hardware acceleration for legacy (geforce4) nvidia in propriarity drivers?
<Newk> (i think i misspelled that)
<Newk> otherwise i wont install 10.10 but 10.04 again
<phillw> Newk: you'd be better checking on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 If it has been dropped, stay with 10.04, as the team have promised to support 10.04 beta as if it were an LTS
<Wiebelhaus> Yep , But in any case always use driver jockey to obtain your drivers
<Wiebelhaus> Lubuntu Preferences>Additional Drivers
<Newk> okay thanx Wiebelhaus and phillw !!
<Wiebelhaus> No worries.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for lubuntu|| 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: 10.10 for Lubuntu has been released, please use the torrent at http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso.torrent. Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10 th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<kaemo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10187178#post10187178
#lubuntu 2010-12-02
<leszek> hi
<formula78> how i can make menu and windows icons bigger???
<bioterror> formula78, which icons?
<bioterror> X _ - ?
<bioterror> - + X
<formula78> menu icons
<formula78> and how i can install the control-center
<formula78> ???
<frankbooth> you can find your menu icons inside /usr/share/applications
<frankbooth> not sure if there's a gui tool like in gnome
<formula78_> frankbooth
<frankbooth> yes?
<formula78_> i didn't see your message!
<frankbooth> [17:04:16] <frankbooth> you can find your menu icons inside /usr/share/applications
<frankbooth> [17:04:45] <frankbooth> not sure if there's a gui tool like in gnome
<formula78_> OK
<formula78_> frankbooth
<formula78_> but i only want to see a bit bigger the icons in the menu
<formula78_> in xfce, it's possible
<formula78_> throw the terminal
<formula78_> and it's fantastic
<formula78_> pardon, THROUGH THE TERMINAL
<frankbooth> sorry for misunderstanding your question
<frankbooth> i'm not sure how to make them bigger, never done it before
<formula78_> thanks frankbooth
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! has anyone here had any luck installing the plugin from GMail to add audio/video capabilities to the chat? I managed to succeed on my main machine running Ubuntu 10,04, but have failed consistently on the Lubuntu 10.04 machine so far; I neither get a visual progress  of the installation with the usual confirmation afterwards nor do I get any error messages; I check the system and the damned plugin just will n
<bioterror> gmail and chat? what?
<bioterror> pidgin plugin?
<cyclist_2> bioterror: no; GMail offer a messaging service from their own page but for audio/video chats we are required to install a plugin
<bioterror> okay
<cyclist_2> bioterror: it is done through the default web browser [Firefox, in my case on both machines]; on my Ubuntu machine, the plugin shows amongst the installed ones, but on the Lubuntu machine it does not show; it simply will not install there nor give me any indication as to why it cannot do it
<bioterror> you're using google services
<bioterror> why not google browser?
<cyclist_2> bioterror: the plugin in downloaded to our PCs as a .deb file to be installed manually; I believe that both instances of Firefox are pretty much similarly configured; so why it installs in one and not in the other is my current 'mystery'...
<cyclist_2> bioterror: you mean, Google Chrome? I could try that, but it is installed on Firefox on my Ubuntu machine, so I suspect the browser not to be the culprit in this case...; besides, according to Google/GMail, Firefox 2.0+ is compatible with the service [needless to say that the versions of Firefox on both machines are identical]
<bioterror> did you install that deb with dpkg -i file?
<cyclist_2> no, I used the GUI
<bioterror> I would try with chromium
<bioterror> as it's default browser in lubuntu too
<bioterror> but there should be no difference between vanilla ubuntu and lubuntu what comes to firefox
<bioterror> only if you're using ubuntu 10.04 and lubuntu 10.10 or vice versa
<cyclist_2> bioterror: yes, it occurred to me, but the internet conection was so slow that I chose to leave it as it was and 'fight another day' [I uninstalled Chromium at the time I installed Firefox on the Lubuntu machine...]
<cyclist_2> bioterror: no, the version is 10.04 in both machines
<bioterror> I really cannot debug this for you as I havent sold my soul to G
<cyclist_2> bioterror: strangely, I would prefer to receive an error message but not to have it proceed quietly and close as if nothing had happened...
<cyclist_2> bioterror: I know what you mean; in fact, this functionality is for someone I know; I use Pidgin, myself
<bioterror> but I gotta go put kids to bath and stuff like that
<bioterror> laters
<cyclist_2> bioterror: ok; I will try reinstalling Chromium and/or install the plugin via the CLI to see if [at least] I get some error message
<cyclist_2> bioterror: ok; see you next time; o/
<ubuXubu> lubunters unite!!!
 * ubuXubu stands behind the mighty team of Technicians...
<UndiFineD> <zwartetoorts> Is het al iemand opgevallen dat de klok in lxde 1 minuut achter loopt? Tenminste da's bij mijn met debian unstable lxde..... <- time lags 1 minute with lxde ?
<UndiFineD> time lags 1 minute with lxde ? <- can anyone confirm ?
<pilojo66> hey guys... any idea how to download the usb version from http://lubuntu.net?
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> grab the 10.10 iso and use unetbootin
<pilojo66> i dont want to kill windows though.. i want it to run from my usb stick
<bioterror> my laptop is dual booting :/
<pilojo66> i want it to run from my usb... not dualboot
<bioterror> !persistent
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
 * pilojo66 is vety persistant
<Newk> hi all and phillw
<bioterror> hi
<Newk> i try to use nvidia original drivers but it seems glx is not working
 * phillw why am I not all anymore :'( I'm just a lubuntueer.
<Newk> i did set it with jockey.. but cannot configure with nvidia x driver settings
<bioterror> Newk, remember to use nvidia-config or what was it
<Newk> heh, phillw, its just that you helped out a bit the other day
<Newk> yes i did use nvidia-settings
<Newk> but it states that its not in use.
<Newk> let me phrase..
<bioterror> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Newk> well.. if that one is there ... x wont start
<Newk> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<Newk> i did that and it makes a xorg.conf... and then X wont start untill i rename or delete it
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> you should start X from the TTY to debug the error
<Newk> no log somewhere?
<bioterror> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Newk> ok here it is: http://pastebin.com/WE36Wqfe
<Newk> took me some time to figure out how to paste it from terminal
<Newk> it ends without stating further errors.. was it still busy and i cut it off?
#lubuntu 2010-12-03
<Newk> ah well.. gonna try again tomorrow.. have a nice day!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || There is a Hug a Bug day, all day on 10th December for Lubuntu, bring along your bugs :)
<rob0917> what changes are expected in lubuntu 11.04 ?
<johnn> Hello everyone, i have a problem. In Ubuntu i can just open a folder and enter the location "ssh://something" to go there. In Lubuntu, when i do the same thing, i get the error "the specified location is not supported". What is going on?
<subdee> johnn: PCManFM, which is the default file manager for Lubuntu does not support ssh. You can either install Nautilus which is the file manager in Ubuntu, or find an SSH client, or use sshfs to mount a remote folder
<johnn> thank you subdee, it's just that i kind of remember it working in a previous version, but i guess not :)
<gilir> natty alpha 1 available
<gilir> please use the torrent : http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha1.iso.torrent :)
<phillw> gilir: I'm grabbing it now., unless bioterror can grab it more quickly and put it onto my server area.
<UndiFineD> I am seding as well, at 235% now
<rob0917> how do I make the clock show in 12 hour mode
<AndrewMC> UndiFineD: torrent link... ill see as well
<UndiFineD> <gilir> please use the torrent : http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha1.iso.torrent :)
<UndiFineD> > 300% now :D
<GaryD> Excuse me...I noticed that on my machine with lubuntu on it the wine menu shows up as wine in the menu...but on a fresh install of lubuntu with wine on a friend's, the wine software shows up under other in the menu. What extra package could have been installed to my machine that would let the menu read the wine menu and not put wine under other?
<GaryD> Maybe it is a lib or something?
<phillw> GaryD: it is most likely the way the menu structure is set out, you *can* manually edit it, but it's quite involved and, to be honest, not really worth it unless you see it as a MAJOR issue.
<phillw> GaryD: I can raise it on the mailing list so the devs are aware of it, else you can do so via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved in which case you will get a direct answer from one the team.
<GaryD> Thanks...it kind of is major, but not too major...the thing is, my friend is a little "out there" and I know that it will end up confusing her. I have never edited the menu manually on my machine, I noticed this same issue with 10.04, and I thought it had just been fixed with 10.10 when I noticed it on my mach. That is why I asked, because I noticed hers was different.
<GaryD> OK...thanks for that!
#lubuntu 2010-12-04
<sevfen> any1 an arch linux and lubuntu user? I'm wondering which will boot faster and feel most responsive for a netbook.
<sevfen> arch with lxde that is
<stlsaint> sevfen: is this in regards to what you were talking about in #crunchbang
<sevfen> @stlsaint yes it is
<meetingology> sevfen: Error: "stlsaint" is not a valid command.
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> gsus
<bioterror> life is so hectic that 2 seconds faster boot time matters
<hyperair> it's hard to care about 2 seconds when your system takes 2 minutes to boot.
<hyperair> well that's the situation for me, at least
<hyperair> so i never shutdown.
<hyperair> 2 seconds less for resuming for suspend would be good, (it currently takes 2 seconds to resume)
<bioterror> my dell d420 resumes instantly
<hyperair> heh
<bioterror> i like it
<bioterror> but blank plymouth sucks
<bioterror> i rather watch inits
<bioterror> like in the 90s
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> get a nice plymouth theme that spams shit
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> why not just remove and init?
<hyperair> because plymouth is irreversibly glued to init
<hyperair> at least in ubuntu
<hyperair> they really coupled it tightly together
<hyperair> the server guys were not very happy
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> i can imagine
<pip_> I see the 11.04 alpha 1 is about, or have I got that wrong? If it is where can I get it from please?
<bioterror> it was mentioned on mailing list
<bioterror> i made do-release-upgrade -d
<pip_> ahhhhhh, I was hoping for an iso to dual boot if I'm honest. I never even thought of doing an upgrade
<pip_> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> im on phone
<bioterror> so im not going to dig that for ya
<bioterror> but i can aftwr a while
<pip_> no probs
<pip_> oh okay thanks
<bioterror> Torrent:
<bioterror> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha1.iso.torrent
<bioterror> Download: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha1.iso
<bioterror> Md5: http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/md5sum.txt
<bioterror> i had nothing better to do
<pip_> thats fantastic, thanks very much bioterror I appreciate it :-)
<nicofs2> how do i persistently  change my screen resolution using xorg.conf? i don't understand "man xorg.conf" or the tutorials i found...
<bioterror> uno momento
<bioterror> i need computer
<bioterror> nico, trying to get my daughter to sleep
<bioterror> wont take long :D
<nicofs2> np - i appreciate any help...
<bioterror> whats your desired resolution?
<nicofs2> 1280*720
<nicofs2> a friend of mine made it work - but as soon as i restart, it will be gone again. so i need to make it persistent via xorg.conf...
<bioterror> have you configured xorg.conf already?
<nicofs2> and i don't have the slightest idea how to do that...
<nicofs2> afaik not
<bioterror> go to tty
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> log in
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm stop
<bioterror> sudo Xorg -configure
<bioterror> sudo mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bioterror> sudo lxdm start
<bioterror> ctrl+alt+f7
<nicofs2> i better copy that to paper then... ;-)
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm start
<bioterror> i ment
<nicofs2> thanks... will try that in a moment...
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> we need to tweak that then
<bioterror> when youre back in graphics
<nicofs2> ok... hang on...
<basso> hows it going to canonicalization? :D
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> you were fast
<nicofs2> well "xorg - command not found"
<bioterror> Xorg
<bioterror> case sensitive
<nicofs2> case sensitive... i always fall for that...
<nicofs2> ;-)... my bad... hang on...
<nicofs2> ok... now it worked - i was sensitive enough^^
<bioterror> do we have a conf now?
<nicofs2> yes we do
<bioterror> !pastebin | nicofs2
<ubot5> nicofs2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> pastebin xorg.conf for me
<nicofs2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/539774/
<nicofs2> i'm quite slow today - i made the mistake of installing lubuntu in german... and i'm used to english - everything has a different name and is in a different place... *confusion*
<bioterror> took a while, since I had to start computer
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> I know that feeling
<bioterror> I dont talk finnish with computers too
<bioterror> just a moment
<nicofs2> no problem... trying to get tv to work in the meantime...
<bioterror> nicofs2, http://paste.ubuntu.com/539777/
<bioterror> try that out
<nicofs2> need to reboot anyway...
<bioterror> nicofs2, when you have modified your xorg.conf to look like that
<bioterror> you can just sudo service lxdm restart
<nicofs2> do you know a good (digital) tv software for LXDE?
<nicofs2> just to watch dvb-t
<pip_> b back later
<bioterror> nicofs2, http://www.linuxdvb.tv/software/apps/
<bioterror> nicofs2, could you please confirm does it work
<nicofs2> will reboot as soon as the installation it done...
<bioterror> does it work?
<nicofs2> yes, it does...
<bioterror> you're welcome
<nicofs2> thanks a lot, mate!
<pip_> can anyone direct me to a download for 11.04 alpha1, I seem to have screwed up the burn & i've left the files on a box at my parent's place.  MD5 would be useful too
<bioterror> pip, check the logs from ubuntu site :D
#lubuntu 2010-12-05
<gogeta> hey how i change my mouse prefs
<gogeta> i wanna chnage from 3 finger right cleck to 2 fingle dubble tap
<gogeta> 3 fingers of a ee touchpad isnt easy
<MOP|Mini> How do I make my time not military time?
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi
<bioterror> kids: if you encrypt your home folder, remember to take backups
<UndiFineD> fail ?!
<bioterror> UndiFineD, I'm best in failing :D
<UndiFineD> backups are a good thing :)
<bioterror> DONT YOU!
<bioterror> as I said, I was doing backup :D
<leszek> lxkeymap 0.3 commited to http://launchpad.net/lxkeymap . Gets a brand new interface which looks more like ubiquitys
<gilir> leszek, great ! thank you :)
<beverly> Lubuntu's ecryptfs support was unusable to my mother on a fresh install (no desktop icon, no launcher content that worked, had to use PCManFM to pull up LXTerminal and then use the terminal command) so I installed the updates. Now the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive in X11 unless I unplug and re-plug the mouse... which only gives me enough access to shut down or reboot... and I have no idea what it's doing, but recovery mode seems t
<beverly> o get stuck doing something to the hard drive part-way through the boot process. Suggestions?
<beverly> (It's a laptop, so I can't pull the keyboard and reconnect it)
<UndiFineD> a lot of people are still getting alpha1 torrent from me
<beverly> Whoops.
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i dont kno why icant join #php chanel
<bioterror> !lubuntu | kosaidpo
<ubot5`> kosaidpo: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<zleap> hi
<zleap> just done a clean install of 10.10 and i dont have any programs on what is the main menu
<zleap> hi
<zleap> hello
<zleap> hi
<phillw> hiyas zleap no programs?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> new install
<zleap> i need to create another user account that isn't sudo-root later
<zleap> but for now just need a basic set of apps
<phillw> zleap: the install will put on the standard apps, unless you did a minimal install using the core option.
<zleap> it's ok not finished doing stuff  yet
<zleap> too about 5 mins to give me the encrypt home directory box
<phillw> zleap: encrypted home directories and lubuntu are not 'playing' at the moment, be very careful.
<zleap> oh ij
<zleap> ok
<zleap> will close that box then
<phillw> it is a known bug, I'm not sure where they're up to with it.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> well it said either do it now, or if I say no i need to run it manually later
<zleap> if it isn't working i can do it when its fixed or just leave it, it's not essential
<phillw> zleap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1632288
<zleap> thans
<zleap> thanks
<pip_> I assume an md5 should be the same for a torrent download as a direct download?
<pip_> natty alpha1 that is......
<phillw> pip_: indeed :)
<pip_> awwwww man................
<phillw> pip_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing has the notes that I just added today, they need expanding on.
<phillw> But there should be enough on there to get people started.
<pip_> I'll go have a look I've had an unproductive day with the alpha
<zleap> blimy do the people creating osmo think people have bad eyesight
<zleap> text is huge
<pip_> I also think that cheap cds are the problem with the burn speed......
<phillw> pip_: oddly enough, a lot people find them better than the expensive ones. Burning iso's requires so much more precision than burning, say, music. I burn at 2X speed, it takes longer but saves me throwing cd's away :P
<pip_> it's either the cds of my hardware, i dont seem able to burn anything at less than 8x. The speed got automatically whacked up to 8x on one burn last night.  Stumped me a bit
<pip_> so today i tried a dvd burned that at 4x & it failed the disc check.........
<pip_> I've even done an upgrade & that won't boot
<pip_> 10.10 to natty alph1
<phillw> I've had that, it's why I use cdRW's, that slows the critter down :P
<pip_> h e a d   b a t t e r e d !!!
<pip_> :-)
<phillw> pip_: It's very doubtful the upgrade path is even written yet, the a1 has only been out 2 days.
<pip_> that explains that then haha
<pip_> whats freakin me out is that 2 boxes aren't even registering that there's a cd in the drive.  Straight to normal boot
<phillw> pip_: do a manual check on the cd
<phillw> if the cd will not md5, you're on a hiding to nothing.
<pip_> they've both passed & the downloads were good.  I'm proper freaked out
<phillw> pip_: have you checked the BIOS? It's an easy one to miss the boot order (been there, got the 'T'-Shirt).
<pip_> haha, oh yeah that was the first thing I checked
<pip_> I think I'll have one more go & see what happens
<phillw> pip_: the only other one is to get a lens cleaning cd. That can make the difference (I never leave home without one when doing support calls).
<pip_> aha, I could try my other box for the burn...........
<pip_> although the 1st disc I burned at my folks house............
<pip_> I'll even make sure I've got the BIOS set up right again..........
<phillw> the land of 'funnies' with cd's is a frustrating land. I've heard all sorts of weird and wonderful stories. One other thing you may want to try is use a different cd burning program, and I have no idea why that works for some when all else fails.
<pip_> yeah, I stopped using brassero cos it seemed a bit odd now & then
<phillw> pip_: yet I've never had a problem with it, it's just one of those weird things.
<pip_> ok, i just checked the iso md5 in the terminal & it matched.  Using k3b to burn the disc thats given me a way off md5 so i think the download is corrupt.
<pip_> What're those links again?
<pip_> it's okay got 'em
<phillw> pip_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<phillw> if the iso md5's okay, it is the cd burning that is the problem.
<pip_> well, i cant really tell.  The md5 from the terminal is correct, but the one from k3b isn't.  It's usually on the money too so I'll try again
<pip_> thnx for the link btw
<pip_> i'm such a noob, the md5 in k3b is from the last iso i burned hahahaha
<zleap> i can't get either gthumb or fspot working on lubuntu
<pip_> nah man, thats stitched me up again.  Time for some gaming I think
<pip_> bbl
#lubuntu 2011-11-28
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> I am trying to map a network drive and I am kind of stuck
<Folklore> trying to get lubuntu installed in vbox
<Folklore> so far no dice
<holstein> Folklore: would you like to talk about it?
<Folklore> first time I tried it had some kinda error, forced me to reboot
<Folklore> next time I have the cd(is iso on my computer) checked
<Folklore> now it seems to be installing
<holstein> yeah, i have had plenty of those 'some kind' of errors
<holstein> vbox *will* do it though... not sure what you are experiencing
<Folklore> yeah i'm just trying to intsall a linux that has a GUI and gcc
<Folklore> lol
<Folklore> ubuntu too slow,and unity was annoying
<Folklore> someone recommend lubuntu
<holstein> lubuntu is ubuntu with LXDE
<holstein> if you have that ubuntu install with unity still around, you just install LXDE, or lubuntu-desktop
<Folklore> nah deleted it and dang
<Folklore> thought was more light weight than that
<holstein> ?
<holstein> than what?
<holstein> the other ubuntu?
<holstein> it is
<Folklore> in the install I see this channel being advertised right now! yay!
<Folklore> holstein yeah
<holstein> lubuntu is very light
<holstein> but its using the same repos
<Folklore> have you tested in vbox?
<holstein> Folklore: sure
<holstein> and on metal
<Folklore> you manage to get the shared folder workin?
<Folklore> need a way to get my source onto it
<Folklore> had trouble getting vbox to do that with other ubuntu install
<Folklore> installed its guest tools
<Folklore> etc... idk
<holstein> sure
<holstein> or dropbox
<Folklore> ahh good idea
<holstein> or a USB stick passed through
<Folklore> I do have that installed in my host os
<holstein> or ssh
<holstein> ftp... whatever
<Folklore> you're clever thanks
<holstein> :)
<Folklore> usb install froze my host os too,idk haven't had very good luck with vbox thus far
<Folklore> but vmware expires in a few weeks
<holstein> USB install?
<Folklore> yeah in vbox
<holstein> i have only used the downloaded iso
<holstein> a virtual CD image
<Folklore> no I mean't to share files
<Folklore> from host to guest
<holstein> Folklore: you need to add that functionality to vbox
<holstein> USB support
<Folklore> my lbuntu being installed from an iso no my host harddrive
<Folklore> yeah that froze my computer idk why
<holstein> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/get-your-usb-drives-to-work-with.html
<holstein> not sure whats up with your host
<holstein> i have ubuntu hosts
<Folklore> my host is xp sp3
<holstein> yeah, who knows
<holstein> is that still supported?
<Folklore> i'd imagine so
<holstein> ?
<holstein> heres a good troubleshooting tip... assuming nothing
<Folklore> i'll try it again later
<holstein> XP is 10 years old
<holstein> i dont know if its still supported
<Folklore> vbox download has xp listed
<Folklore> and yes xp is still Microsoft supported
 * holstein shrugs
<Folklore> and xp rocks :D
<holstein> i liked XP
<holstein> i couldnt imagine using it now
<Folklore> why's that
<holstein> its just a bit dated for my needs/wants
<Folklore> sp3 came out in 2008
<Folklore> neither computer hardware or software has really changed that much in 3 years lol
<JadedJacob> the smart status on my drive says "Disk has a few bad sectors" How can I scan for bad sectors in ubuntu?
<Folklore> my computers old anyway, 6-9 years at least
<holstein> JadedJacob: you can check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<holstein> you can use a live CD... you dont want to do that while its mounted
<holstein> i like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ .. but any live diagnostic CD'll do the trick :)
<holstein> Folklore: ubuntu 11.10 is quite different than ubuntu 10.04
<Folklore> how so? cause of unity?
<holstein> i find the linux distros are able to move a litte faster
<Folklore> just got lubuntu installed yay!
<holstein> which can be good or bad
<JadedJacob> REALLOCATED SECTORS COUNT,normalized:97, worst: 97, threshold 36, value 136 sectors
<holstein> JadedJacob: yeah... just back up your data, and cross your fingers
<holstein> thats not as scary as ive seen
<Folklore> lubuntu startup is pretty
<holstein> yeah, its quite elegant for how light it is
<JadedJacob> oh yeah, there's no way i'd put anything valuable on this machine
<JadedJacob> so is it saying i have 136 bad sectors?
<holstein> JadedJacob: relocated
<holstein> and thats fine... there should be room for some bad ones
<JadedJacob> ok I've just done a fresh install of lubuntu
<holstein> mabye not 136, not sure
<holstein> depends on the drive
<JadedJacob> i'm a bit confused, does lubuntu detect bad sectors on the "/" partition during install?
<holstein> JadedJacob: i think thats baked into the drive ?
<holstein> not sure...
<Folklore> can't get vbox
<Folklore> guest addtions to install it popped up a cd rom in lubuntu and has files
<Folklore> tried right clicking and clicked execute in terminal
<Folklore> not doin anything
<Folklore> nevermind got it
<Folklore> had to just execute not execute in terminal
<Joe___> Ethernet adapter installed and finding live network.  Sea monkey not able to find / connect to web pages.
<Joe___> Using wireless with wep.
<Folklore> Let me just say
<Folklore> lubuntu is absolutely a piece of art
<Folklore> it's not destroying my harddrive and cpu like ubuntu did
<Joe___> Finding that
<Folklore> this things barely using anything and runs fast, i'm very happy
<Folklore> thank you all who've made it what it is
<Folklore> any know what chrome uses for its gui/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Joe___: check up permissions /etc/resolv.conf if synaptic work fine
<Folklore> dang trying to get gtk+ installed
<Folklore> and read sudo aptitude install gnome-core-devel build-essential
<Folklore> so changed to sudo apt-get install gnome-core-devel build-essential
<Folklore> now is install this behemoth thats like 400mbs :(
<Folklore> think sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev is all I needed
<marko> Hi, how can I enable auto-login?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> marko: sudo leafpad /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf options autologin=user_name
<Unit193> !gksu
<ubot5> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Unit193> Correct location is /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Unit193: no
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it is link
<marko> Ok, do you know if there is a GUI for autologin? I forgot what it was...
<Unit193> JohnDoe_71Rus: Not what ls -l shows for me >_>
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Unit193: somebody do test  /etc/lxdm/lxdm.conf not work. else present etc/lxdm/default.conf -> /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf -> /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf
<bioterror> it once was: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_enable_automatic_logon_in_LXDM
<Unit193> I'll have to check the autologin, see if it works
<Unit193> 6am logic tells me that's what JohnDoe has
<Neosano> is installing lubuntu daily okay?
<Neosano> I mean, would I get all of the updates every day or I would have to reinstall from time to time?
<iceroot> Neosano: updating the system with apt-get/aptitude will be ok
<Neosano> ok :)
<Neosano> I hope it's not that unstable
<iceroot> Neosano: 12.04 is unstable, so use 11.10
<iceroot> Neosano: daily builts are from 12.04
<Neosano> yeah, I know...
<Neosano> well I'm on 11.10 right now, but I screwed it up a little bit.
<Neosano> don't want to install same version :)
<iceroot> Neosano: then use unstable
<uris> anyone gotten  windowmaker or xfce to work on lubuntu?
<uris> i installed them from the repository, but when I can't log in to them
<vanyok> Hello everybody. I have one small^W big note for lubuntu.net website. There is a typo on all pages including the main page: on the right side it should be written NOT 11.11 but version 11.10! Please, forward this to website maintainer. Thank you!
<vanyok> Is it a message for #lubuntu-offtopic? I think it's a topic, not offtopic.
<vanyok> OK, hope you've got it there. Mission completed. :) Have a nice day everyone!
<Neosano> vanyok, haha, I noticed it too :D
<vanyok> BTW, who is maintaining the website now? I remember there were some discussions and nobody wanted to take this.
<kaipanoi> Greets! So, I've read FAQ/Guide and FAQ/Workarounds and I'm looking through the forums now, but I can't seem to configure my Lubuntu machines to leave the monitors on. They keep putting the monitors to sleep. Screensaver is disabled. Where is the power manager in Lubuntu?
<kaipanoi> Okay, there's apparently no link in the menu to 'xfce4-power-manager-settings', which is what I was missing.
<david_j_r> Hi - I'm trying to setup setxkbmap in Lubuntu - is there an app to tell me the names of keys?
<david_j_r> e.g., by detecting keystroke?
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/lxkeymap
<david_j_r> Thanks bioterror - I'm looking at it right now (the app is open, I mean)
<david_j_r> but I don't see how it would tell me the name of a given key-stroke or combination?
<david_j_r> This is for "key binding" purpose (if I have my terms right!)
<david_j_r> Or failing that - just a list of "canonical" key names?
<bioterror> I really cant fill your needs as I'm using always one and same keyboard layout. sorry for that
<david_j_r> Thanks anyway - I've been googling and this may tell me what I'm trying to find out:
<david_j_r> http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/xev-determine_custom_keybindings
<david_j_r> @bioterror - xev was what I needed! works perfectly, and already available in Lubuntu. :)
<adsworth> Hi, the Lubuntu 11.10 live system and im Ubuntu minimal install with LXDM as the login manager only boots to the console on my notebook. If I log into the console I can startx. Starting lxdm via sudo also works.
<adsworth> Any one have a tip where I can look?
<bioterror> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<adsworth> tried that. but I'll happily try again. As I metnion the Lubuntu live cd has the same problem where X doesn't automatically start.
<bioterror> have you checked logs
<bioterror> Xorg.0.log for example from /var/log/
<adsworth> yeah, I chaecked Xorg.log lxdm.log but haven't really found anything useful.
<adsworth> strange thing is that a sudo lxdm will launch it fine.
<bioterror> how about sudo service lxdm start?
<adsworth> will try that. bbiab
<bioterror> and remember to check logs
<bioterror> those usually tells what's the problem
<bioterror> also startx is nice
<bioterror> or rather: startlubuntu
<bioterror> instead of startx
<adsworth> I know, haven't found anything that piqued my interest yet.
<adsworth> back again.
<adsworth> reconfigure didn't help. and the Xorg.log doesn't show anything obvious for me. I pasted Xorg.log here http://dpaste.org/B2v2v/
<adsworth> lxdm.log shows a CIRITICAL error but no info. paste is here http://dpaste.org/8pjpe/.
<coolmag> Hi does anyone know how to get that Ubuntu Software Manager thingy for Lubuntu?
<coolmag> And did the Lubuntu site dissapear?
<bioterror> adsworth, could be worth to use nvidia's closed source drivers
<adsworth> I just find it strange that a service start lxdm works fine.
<adsworth> and gdm or xdm work fine aswell.
<xsaidx> coolmag: add the lubuntu ppa  update the repo's  then sud o apt-get install lubuntu-software-center
<coolmag> um xsaidx : I'm completely new to this linux stuff umm how do you add the ppa and update the repo's?
<xsaidx> hang on
<xsaidx> coolmag: bookmark this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1844755
<coolmag> :o xsaidx  THANKS
<xsaidx> coolmag: np
<cjohnston> How do I add a a startup application to lubuntu
<bioterror> cjohnston, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<cjohnston> bioterror: so I assume if I'm wanting synergy to start automatically, I need a synergy.desktop?
<cjohnston> which i dont see
<coolmag> How do you run a program as root?
<holstein> coolmag: what are you trying to run?
<coolmag> :o ohai holstein um PPS
<holstein> when running a program as root, you really need to ask, 'why?'
<coolmag> i see
<holstein> coolmag: you open a terminal and run sudo
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> ^^ for example
<holstein> that runs apt-get as root and updates the package list
<coolmag> this magical linux stuff doesn't need antivirus right
<holstein> coolmag: linux doesnt
<holstein> you might
<holstein> if you run random things as root, you might want it ;)
<phillw> coolmag: it is an article I wrote a while back, but it does still applly http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17
<holstein> i have a pretty strict 'do what makes you feel safe' policy for security
<coolmag> Hm is defragmenting necessary?
<phillw> coolmag: no, the ext4 system is pretty much self defragging
<phillw> it is not 100%, but there is no need to shut your system down, just ensure you keep all disks below 90% full.
<coolmag> ? so I don't ever need to defrag?
<holstein> coolmag: correct
<holstein> you leave enough free disk space, and you never need to defrag
<coolmag> Great and wut happened to the Lubuntu site?
<holstein> coolmag: i think there is an hosting issue being resolved
<phillw> coolmag: soz, I'm still giggling .. some one actually tried to defrag the hard drive they were working on.
<phillw> coolmag: they are re-desining it
<coolmag> Hey could I ask why a random program isn't working?
<coolmag> It seems like it was designed for Ubuntu 8.10+
<wxl> youre setting up a script to pick a program at random to run? ;)
<wxl> you know, software's not all that good with real randomness
<wxl> ok, i'll shut up now
<wxl> what program coolmag
<coolmag> it's this internet streaming thing at www.pps.tv
<coolmag> it's called PPStream or something
<wxl> "thing"
<coolmag> I always have to run it twice before it loads, and then after it does it still doesn't function properly.
<wxl> how did you install?
<wxl> ther's no oneiric version available
<wxl> anychance you're on 11.04?
<wxl> if so:
<wxl> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cnav/ppa
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppstream
<coolmag> :o does that work?
<wxl> *IF* you're on natty/11.04
<coolmag> um oh no i'm on 11.10
<coolmag> i think.
<wxl> there's no oneiric version
<coolmag> Oh there's not? :|
<wxl> lsb_release
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~cnav/+archive/ppa
<coolmag> so i can't run it
<wxl> read and weep
<wxl> hah! it may be gone for good too http://www.mitbbs.com/article_t/Linux/31266733.html
<wxl> wish i could read chinese i might be of more help
<wxl> there's this
<wxl> http://140.111.74.38/blog/post/2/643
<coolmag> Do you know anything about this : http://code.google.com/p/totem-pps/
<coolmag> The installation guide is crazy and I don't understand it T_T
<wxl> don't know a darn thing about ppstream
<wxl> looks like it may get around the need for the proprietary (?) client
<wxl> but it requires you to build from source which most people aren't happy with
<coolmag> yeah exactly it looks like it gets around the required usage of the client
<coolmag> but how do i install it
<coolmag> and wut is totem
<wxl> http://code.google.com/p/totem-pps/
<wxl> oops
<wxl> http://projects.gnome.org/totem/
<wxl> you follow the instructions
<coolmag> oh and then i can install the other thing?
<coolmag> the PPS thing or do I need to compile somehow @_@
<coolmag> oh also the lubuntu screenscaver things says something about not having the screensaver packages installed how do I do that @_@ is it in the synaptic thing
<wxl> yep yep yep
<wxl> you need totem
<wxl> and you need to compile totem-pps et all
<wxl> not for the squeamish
<wxl> and the screensaver packages are in synaptic
<wxl> look for xscreensaver and you'll find them
<coolmag> um is there an easy way to compile T_T
<coolmag> i'm very squeamish
<wxl> no
<coolmag> very new to this linux thing
<wxl> then i would in general suggest against it unless you feel adventurous
<coolmag> aw :|
<coolmag> so it's not as simple as following the steps in the wiki
<wxl> well it is
<wxl> give it a shot
<wxl> it's unlikely you're going to break anything
<coolmag> i think i already have.
<wxl> from what i can tell that program is broken, period
<coolmag> oh if i installed 9.04 would it work?
<KM0201> Lubuntu doesn't have a version 9.04
<wxl> 11.04 would work with those directions above
<KM0201> not to mention 9.04 is EOL.
<wxl> SHOULD Wwork
<wxl> there's no guarantee of no bugs
<wxl> technically the program is compltely and totally unsupported by canonical
<phillw> coolmag: Lubuntu 9.04 never got a release, please do not use it. It was a "proof of concept", nothing more.
<phillw> same with 9.10
<phillw> 10.04 was really our 1st 'real' release.
<coolmag2> Uh when I did the Totem thing I got this : Package totem-gstreamer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<coolmag2> (when I did sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer)
<coolmag2> do I include the $ sign
<phillw> coolmag no you do not, but what version are you using>?
<coolmag2> Um of Lubuntu?
<coolmag2> I think 11.10
<wxl> give us the output of "lsb_release" coolmag2
<wxl> (no quotes)
<coolmag2> No LSB modules are available.
<wxl> ooops
<wxl> "lsb_release -a"
<wxl> sorry
<coolmag2> uh should i paste that somewhere will i get kicked for flooding
<KM0201> pastebin.com
<coolmag2> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric
<coolmag2> nevemrind
<coolmag2> never*
<wxl> so yep, 11.10
<KM0201> youc an also install pastebinit , and paste straight from the terminal.
 * KM0201 really likes pastebinit
<coolmag2> ok wut do I do
<KM0201> what do you do for what?
<coolmag2> installing totem
<coolmag2> I'm erroring
<KM0201> open synaptic
<coolmag2> Package totem-gstreamer is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   totem-plugins-extra
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> open synaptic
<coolmag2> ok
<KM0201> in synaptic
<KM0201> click settings/repositories
<KM0201> that'll open upa  window called "software sources"
<wxl> there is no oneiric toem-gstreamer
<KM0201> there isn't?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=totem-gstreamer
<wxl> ended with natty
<KM0201> hmm
<wxl> i'm confused
<wxl> totem is based on gstreamer
<wxl> it's a dependency
<KM0201> yeah, that makes no sense
<KM0201> !info gstreamer0
<wxl> yeah coolmag2 i'd just install totem
<ubot5> Package gstreamer0 does not exist in natty
<KM0201> hmm, yes it does.
<wxl> !info gstreamer
<ubot5> Package gstreamer does not exist in natty
<wxl> hah
<wxl> !info libgstreamer
<ubot5> Package libgstreamer does not exist in natty
<coolmag2> @_@
<KM0201> wxl: do you have gstreamer0.10-pitfdll   in 11.10?  it looks like it might be a replacement
<coolmag2> it says to do that command on the totem site thing
<coolmag2> Where can I get it? --> $ sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer
<KM0201> coolmag: hold on a second
<wxl> i seem to
<wxl> coolmag2: sudo apt-get install totem
<KM0201> wxl: i could be wrong, but reading the description, i think thats a replacement
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubot5> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll (source: gstreamer0.10-pitfdll): GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20080215-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 77 kB, installed size 256 kB (Only available for i386)
<KM0201> bizzang
#lubuntu 2011-11-29
<wxl> doesn't necessarily imply it's a replacement for the gstreamer plugin for totem
<wxl> (which again, makes no freaking sense)
<KM0201> if you read the description in synaptic, it does
<wxl> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> totem-gstreamer in natty was transitional; it installed totem
<wxl> therefore
 * wxl *drum roll*
<wxl> coolmag2: sudo apt-get install totem
<coolmag2> i did
 * wxl *TA-DA!*
<coolmag2> um
<wxl> ok then you're done with that
<coolmag2> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/ppscdn_config.ini': Permission denied  @_@
<wxl> move on to the next step
<coolmag2> how do I get permissions undenied
<wxl> use "sudo" before the command most likely
<KM0201> coolmag2: you probably have something else running root at the moment...
<coolmag2> i'm following the compiling guide
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> why are you compiling it?
<wxl> oh KM0201
<wxl> you missed the whole beginning to this
<KM0201> i guess so.
<wxl> coolmag2 wants ppstream
<KM0201> oh.
<KM0201> is there an example of a ppstream i can try?
<KM0201> to see if i have it?
<wxl> well yeah
<wxl> you don't have it tho ;)
<wxl> it ain't canonical approved
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> ok
<wxl> and it doesn't exist in a ppa anywhere beyond natty
<wxl> and if you can't read chinese you're unlikely to find the deb to play with
<KM0201> lol
<coolmag2> ? It has a deb file thing for download
<wxl> i'm not freaking kidding either ;)
<wxl> SUPPOSEDLY coolmag2
<wxl> from what i read in english
<wxl> however a visit to ppstream.com proved rather... um, what's the word.. fruitless?
<coolmag2> wait do you want the .deb thing
<coolmag2> I installed it but the program is all broken
<coolmag2> I always have to open it 3 times before it stays open
<coolmag2> anyways here it is: http://dl.pps.tv/pps_linux_download.html
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~cnav/+archive/ppa KM0201
<wxl> http://download.ppstream.com/linux/readme.txt
<wxl> omg
<wxl> Ubuntu 8.04+
<wxl> did you make sure you have libqt4-core libqt4-dbus libqt4-gui libqt4-network libqt4-webkit libqt4-xml libfuse2 mplayer
<wxl> ?
<wxl> and for that matter what version of those libs has it been built against
<wxl> that just seems messed up
<wxl> i wouldn't trust that deb to work with a 10 foot pole
<coolmag2> um
<coolmag2> I did the libqt stuff I think.
<KM0201> wxl: trying the ppa now.
<coolmag2> please ensure gcc and g++ and libc develop packages are installed <-- How do I do that
<wxl> wonder why it needs fuse
<coolmag2> do I install those with the thing
<KM0201> hmm, nope, ppstream doesn't work there either
<wxl> what probs you having KM0201 ?
<KM0201> just the same thing, says it cannot be viewed
<wxl> anywho i guess that gets to the core of the issue.. he's trying to get http://code.google.com/p/totem-pps/
<wxl> and he's new
<wxl> and it's compile hell ;)
<coolmag> :D
<coolmag> T_T
<wxl> coolmag2: synaptic is your friend, make use out of it to get gcc g++ and libc
<coolmag> okeydoke
<wxl> i think you will find #lubuntu is generally full of friendly folk that don't mind helping out someone who's new
<wxl> tho usually we don't get people compiling right from the get go ;)
<wxl> (sometimes at all)
<coolmag>  thx :D
<coolmag> and it won't work with WINE right
<wxl> ?
<wxl> wait, how is wine involved?
<coolmag> PPS
<wxl> are you drinking again???
<coolmag> xD
<wxl> wtf you need wine??? how?
<coolmag> hey do you know if any Linux thing exists for funshion at all?
<wxl> i don't understand the question
<coolmag> it's another program
<coolmag> Funshion
<wxl> look in synaptic
<wxl> remember synaptic is your friend
<coolmag> ok so if it's not there it's not
<wxl> that means that if nothing's there it's not in the supported repositories
<genoobie> hey this distro + OS totally rocks
<genoobie> I am so friggin' happy right now
<genoobie> I am making a clean break from windows
<genoobie> no more virus crap, etc.
<wxl> :)
<coolmag2> Erg sound isn't working again
<coolmag2> I ran alsamixer and some stuff is muted
<coolmag2> How do I unmute stuff?
<coolmag2> I can't find it in the little volume thing
<coolmag2> How would I adjust those
<genoobie> I am going to donate money to the lubunty project
<genoobie> they've made a very nice distro + it is super fast
<com64> I mounted a filesystem (located at /dev/sda9) to a mountpoint (/extended) and I don't have user write access. How do I add user write access?
<com64> nvm; figured it out; had to use chmod a+rwx
<Macaroni> hi, i just installed Rhythmbox on the latest Lubuntu, and there's no otpion to add radio streams, there's not even any radio streams by default like there is in ubuntu, why is that?
<holstein> Macaroni: maybe some customizations that dont come by default with the package
<Macaroni> hmm, ok, i'll check that out
<holstein> what do you want?
<Macaroni> i want to play radio from di.fm and somafm.com in rhythmbox
<Unit193> Macaroni: Try installing  rhythmbox-radio-browser
<holstein> COOL, that'll do it :)
<Macaroni> ok, thanks guys :)
<ickefes> hi guys. do you know why it comes that i can only open some files over samba? i can open pdf's but not txt or mp3/mp4
<Unit193> Did you mount the share, or are you just browsing? I know VLC doesn't handle the smb:// protocol while others do
<ickefes> nah, not mounted i think. noob...
<ickefes> is there a quite easy way to mount a network dir?
<Unit193> mount.cifs //192.168.1.100/share location -o user=USERNAME
<ickefes> i will try that!
<Unit193> Terminal command
<Su7> hi !
<Su7> lubuntu is an awesome OS, really
<Su7> but I'd like to configure hotkeys for the volume
<Su7> can someone help  me ?
<ickefes> yeah, i managed to mount the dir! thank you Unit193! Had to use my brain a little and finally i succeeded
<ickefes> thank you so much for the help!
<Unit193> Great! Lubuntu needs you to work at it a little ;)
<ickefes> but it seems little slow. if i play a FLAC from my other linux computer which is about 1000 kbps it stutters but if I play a m4a which is around 192kbps it plays fine. this did not happen when both of my machines were windows.
<Su7> Hi there
<Su7> I'd like to create simple shortcuts in my desktop
<Su7> on lubuntu 11.10
<Su7> can someone help me ?
<bioterror> like?
<Su7> like shortcuts to directories on my HD
<Su7> I can create shortcuts to apps but not to directories :-(
<bioterror> ln -s
<Su7> yes but the path to this very directory is quite complicated
<Su7> with non-ascii characters
<Su7> isn't there a way to create one using a gui ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Su7: create shortcuts pcmanfm to open that directory
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think exec pcmanfm "/some/folder" am i right?
<Su7> JohnDoe_71Rus : don't understand, do I run that command in a terminal ?
<Su7> just opens the directory in the FM GUI; still not able to create shortcuts to my directories :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Su7: first try in terminal
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then create shortcut to pcmanfm and change command, properties
<Su7> yes but as I have a very weird bath I can't write it in pcmanfm command
<Su7> I can access to the folder using cd but not in a single space
<Su7> the path contains spaces, special latin characters, etc
<Su7> * in a single path sorry
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use "" quotes to write path
<Su7> still does not work using quotes
<Su7> I don't understand why creating shortcuts to directories is not implemented in KDE
<JohnDoe_71Rus> work on lxde in progress
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you try some like this /home/asm/space\ space\ space/binary/dosemu
<Su7> that is exactly what I tried !
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "/home/asm/space space space/binary/dosemu"
<Su7> yes with dual quotes
<Su7> ok
<Su7> works without \
<Su7> trying to create a shortcut right now
<Su7> JohnDoe_71Rus : works like a charm, thanks !
<Su7> JohnDoe_71Rus : I have another question for you : how can I configure hotkeys ?
<Su7> Or maybe someone else can tell me how to configure hotkeys for tuning up alsamixer ?
<Ascavasaion> Hello there.
<Ascavasaion> If I change the CPU in my old machine from an AMD Duron 1300MHz to an AMD Athlon 2300MHz would I need to change kernels etc.?  Oh, and will the thing still work at all?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linux-image-*-generic? will work
<Ascavasaion> JohnDoe_71Rus: Thank you :)
<Ascavasaion> JohnDoe_71Rus: Do you think the performance gain will be noticable and worth the effort?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> performance depends on several factors
<Ascavasaion> Yeah, RAM being foremost I think ehhe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and speed memory controller
<Ascavasaion> Speed memory controller?  What is that?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> memory tramsfer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *transfer
<Ascavasaion> Oh, would not know what to change there.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> single or double mode memory
<Ascavasaion> See, that I know  nothing about hehe
<Ascavasaion> Oh well, I just tried every bus frequency setting and the monitor does not come out of standby when I power up.
<Ascavasaion> Is there a channel on here I could join for hardware help?  #hardware perhaps?
<Ascavasaion> Aaaah, found it :)
<Ascavasaion> Oh well, turns out the motherboard does not support this processor :(
<JadedJacob> If I'm created a liveCD out of flashdrive, can i use that to upgrade lubuntu?
<Ascavasaion> What are the names of RAM chips used in older motherboards.  I have an Athlon machine, and do not know what to google for second hand RAM.  The RAM chip has two small notches in it.
<phillw> Ascavasaion: I use http://www.crucial.com/uk/store/drammemory.aspx?cpe=pd_google_uk&ef_id=dqpOvtppFkcAAIUx:20111129152626:s&mpch=ads to find memory types
<greg___> hello?
<greg___> can I ask someone a simple question about lubuntu?
<phillw> don't ask to ask... just do it :)
<greg___> :)
<greg___> I feel dumb asking it, but how does one add programs to the start menu? I'm trying to add a jre file (java -jar OmegaT)
<greg___> Is there a gui for manipulating the start menu?
<phillw> greg___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_don.27t_know_how_to_make.2BAC8-add_a_application_to_.22start.22_menu.
<phillw> You'll find the FAQ has some good stuff in it :)
<greg___> thanks, I was already there, but I had problems
<greg___> I suppose my second question (is there a gui for the start menu) is more applicable
<phillw> greg___: not as yet.
<greg___> ok, so I need to create .desktop files by hand, if I understood correctly
<greg___> in /usr/share/applications/ ? just use a different .desktop file as an example?
<phillw> greg___: yeah
<david_j_r> Anyone got a good recommendation for external storage device with Lubuntu?
<wxl> make your own
<bioterror> mirrored drives with lots of warranty
<bioterror> they all seems to suck nowdays
<wxl> some more than others
<david_j_r> I have a "WD MyBook" I use with the Windows machines around the house - it doesn't seem to like Lub. :(
<wxl> but those "external drives" out there blow
<wxl> exactly, like those
<david_j_r> Sadly....
<bioterror> I have too
<wxl> my gripe about them, mainly, is cheap drives
<bioterror> 500GB one from 2008 or something
<wxl> but i'm sure you can make it work
<wxl> is it fat or ntfs?
<david_j_r> Works fine with the Win machines, but we have a couple older workhorse laptops on *buntu
<bioterror> others has died, but that one keep running
<david_j_r> Hmmm... now yr asking
<bioterror> plug it in
<bioterror> and run: dmesg
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> and it will tell what's happening
<david_j_r> OK - will be back in a few mins
<david_j_r> so bioterror -
<david_j_r> dmesg gives me 846 lines of output!
<david_j_r> For the terminally curious (as it were), can be seen here: http://pastebin.com/aJNVhBmW
<david_j_r> but short answer seems to be NTFS
<david_j_r> as reported by Lubuntu's Disk Utility
<wxl> but it doesn't show up in pcmanfm?
<david_j_r> yep it does
<wxl> um
<wxl> then what's the problem ? ;)
<david_j_r> data transfer!
<wxl> ?
<david_j_r> I copied quite a bit over, but just got directory structure and only a few files
<david_j_r> is NTFS a problem?
<wxl> it wasn't until 4 years ago that it became possible to read and write in linux to ntfs
<wxl> it's not necessarily a problem
<wxl> but it's more of a problem than, say, fat
<david_j_r> Would it have been a problem for 9.04/Jaunty?
<wxl> no clue
<wxl> why?
<Unit193> With ntfs-3g, it's not really a problem
<david_j_r> That's what this machine was running before 11.10 Lubuntu
<wxl> if it worked there it should work here
<david_j_r> and some data on that MyBook from the 9.04 tfr's gives me I/O errors
<david_j_r> well that's just it -- it didn't work very well with 9.04
<david_j_r> so if folks here knew something reliable for *buntus, that would be a help
<bioterror> they are all the same with usb
<wxl> it should have been ~7 that ntfs-3g went in
<wxl> cannot write encrypted or compressed files at the file system level
<david_j_r> so ... what happens to ZIP files then?
<wxl> they're compressed at the file level
<wxl> should be fine
<david_j_r> Well, I'll live with it a bit longer - maybe it will behave better on this newer system.
<wxl> i can't rememebr if i formatted my usb drive at home ntfs or not
<wxl> i don't think i did
<wxl> and any time i've had something i've used for sharing i did fat
<wxl> needless to say i've connected to ntfs drives a la samba
<david_j_r> that's beyond my range! but thanks for the feedback - that's been useful.
<wxl> there's really no good reason it shouldn't owrk
<david_j_r> also good to know! might have been a quirk on the day.
<david_j_r> that's me away then. Thanks again!
<wxl> david_j_r: file a bug report if it happens again
<david_j_r> OK - will keep an eye on it.
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<wxl> it's super easy if you've never done it before
<david_j_r> Bookmarked. Done it elsewhere, but not with Launchpad.
<david_j_r> Got one or two screen quirks that probably ought to be filed - or check to see if someone else has.
<david_j_r> Mentioned them on "One Stop" thread on the ubuntu forum, but no traction.
<Unit193> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html Is a good read too
<mark76> BRB
<david_j_r> Unit193 - that's like some of the "how to ask questions" advice you see sometimes.
<david_j_r> good advice indeed
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> I need to have3 a good read of it
<david_j_r> http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<david_j_r> was the one I was thinking of
<wxl> i find that everyone wants to be helpful
<wxl> i've found that to be especially true here
<wxl> but people pay attention to bug reports
<wxl> it's someone's "job" so to speak ;)
<david_j_r> which is right - devs can't monitor the community sources, and need a structure way to deal with issues
<david_j_r> *structured way
<wxl> right
<wxl> and most issues are support issues really.. the sorts of things devs would just snap back with rtfm ;)
<wxl> and/or pebkac
<david_j_r> lol - hadn't seen that one before.
<david_j_r> I have quite a few problems in that space :)
<wxl> hahahahaha
<wxl> we all do, my friend, we all do ;)
<david_j_r> right - time for food! Good chatting. Bye for now!
#lubuntu 2011-11-30
<genoobie> hey I love this OS!
<wxl> am i right there's no way to change the properties of the notifications?
<wxl> and is there anyway to have a truly transparent background in lxterminal, i.e. where you can see the window behind through it?
<LinoSP> will lubuntu 12.04 support i386 architecture?
<holstein> sure... i dont think that will go away anytime soon
<LinoSP> cause 11.10 doesn't
<holstein> in what way?
<LinoSP> you can't install it
<LinoSP> it says something about   cmov
<holstein> LinoSP: the royal 'you', or you in particular are having trouble getting it to install
<holstein> ?
<holstein> so far, its booted up on what if throw at it
<holstein> what ive*
<LinoSP> holstein: I was able to install it without problems  with 10.04
<LinoSP> 11.10 boots and then freezes
<LinoSP> with that msg
<holstein> that could be other hardware issues though
<holstein> graphics card
<holstein> something with the kernel
<LinoSP> no way
<LinoSP> yeah  kernel
<LinoSP> i think
<holstein> id be suprised if it has anything to do with your chip
<holstein> i would try passing all the options under F6 from the live CD
 * LinoSP is trying to install lubuntu 11.10 in an old AMD-K6
<holstein> the nomodeset, and whatever other noapci or whatever
<holstein> at some point, you might get passed up by the kernel
<holstein> hardware wise
<LinoSP> I marked all that stuff and  the same msg appeared
<holstein> you can always use your own
<holstein> or an older one
<Unit193> LinoSP: You can only install 10.04 and older
<Unit193> holstein: He's right https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/10.04 but knowing that he had AMD-K6 sooner would have helped you
<Frogbull> Hi all
<Frogbull> Did someone find an issue for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yci0MJgKRIU ?
<Frogbull> Did someone find an issue for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yci0MJgKRIU ?
<Frogbull> Did someone find an issue for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yci0MJgKRIU ?
<leszek> hi
<Exxon> hi..any one there...
<wxl> hello (hello) ((hello))
<wxl> is there anyone in there?
<wxl> [stop me if you've heard this one]
<wxl> oops meant anybody
<wxl> just nod if you can hear me
<wxl> is there anyone home?
<wxl> come on
<wxl> now
<wxl> i hear you're feeling down
<wxl> i can ease your pain
<wxl> get you on your feet again
<wxl> blah blah blah
<leszek> wxl ?
<wxl> leszek: ?
<bioterror> I've become!
<david_j_r> Hmm... There's an edubuntu meeting going on in #ubuntu-meeting - have I got the wrong time for the Lubuntu meeting?
<david_j_r> Ah right - they're shoving off now. ;)
<wxl> meeting in #ubuntu-meeting now kids
<wxl> i guess i misunderstood phillw -- i thought the suggestion was like some lubuntu-specific testcases
<wxl> i guess there don'e need to be
<wxl> oops
<Thisfire[A]> ok
<extio> if i picked the option on lubuntu to try it from the cd
<extio> and a User interface of text input, like a terminal finally showed up
<bioterror> startlubuntu
<bioterror> use that command
<extio> thank you
<extio> i tried everything i could think of
<extio> lol start, run, etc
<bioterror> sudo service lxdm start
<bioterror> is also okay
<bioterror> actually, on this cycle that has been a big issue
<bioterror> should we start to collect what kind of hardware people is using+
<bioterror> gilir, what do you say+
<bioterror> ?
<extio> this is an old laptop, im installing lubuntu cause it cant run windows at a decent speed
<extio> so it could be my hardware is just ... meh
<extio> yeash i didn realize i left my colors on...
#lubuntu 2011-12-01
<lightwise> hello, i have a quick question, something i havent noticed before with any distro. when i do a uptime in bash it says 0 users, is this normal?
<holstein> lightwise: are you familiar with navigating TTY's?
<lightwise> no
<holstein> you get to them like this... but *dont* do anything just yet
<holstein> or you'll get somewhere you dont know how to get back from
<lightwise> my main concern is
<lightwise> is this normal?
<holstein> let me tell you how to get back to where you are...
<holstein> control+alt+F7
<lightwise> ive ran quite a few distros and havent seen 0 users before in an uptime
<holstein> you can navigate to TTY1
<holstein> login
<holstein> and run uptime
<holstein> then, you'll see users 1
<lightwise> ah
<lightwise> i appreciate your help, like i said, i was just curious something funny wasnt going on
<holstein> control+alt+F*
<holstein> thats how you get between them
<holstein> and 7 is likely where you are
<holstein> you dont *have* to test it this way though
<holstein> you could log in as a different user you make in the GUI
<lightwise> holstein:
<lightwise> so this is ok then? its supposed to say 0 users?
<holstein> lightwise: i mean, it says 0 on my termimal
<lightwise> yes
<holstein> then i login somewhere else, and it says 1
<lightwise> but you arent answering my question
<lightwise> hehe
<lightwise> this is ok?
<holstein> i havent looked at any documentation
<holstein> and i wont say 'everything is fine' when i dont know for sure
<holstein> but, it looks normal
<lightwise> 21:23:43 up 7 days, 20:31,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<lightwise> haha
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats what mine says, and has said
<lightwise> ok
<lightwise> im not worried then
<lightwise> a couple others have said it also
<holstein> i just assumed that was the way it is supposed to be
<lightwise> like i said, i never saw that before in an uptime
<lightwise> there was always at least 1-3 users being displayed
<lightwise> i love lubuntu
<holstein> yeah, its nice
<lightwise> i believe this is my new favorite distro flavor
<holstein> im using xubuntu right now
<lightwise> ive ran that one too
<holstein> but, i have lubuntu installed a couple places
<holstein> and i use the live CD often now
<lightwise> i think ive ran just about everything in the top 30 on distrowatch.com
<lightwise> lol
<holstein> its light and elegant
<lightwise> yep
<lightwise> thanks again man
<Ahmuck> how do i add fonts to the system?
<Unit193> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<etfb> Hi. Is there a way to install fonts without fiddling with the shell?  "Standard" Ubuntu has the Font Viewer, with which I can just click Install and the font is ready to use.  Is there an equivalent in Lubuntu?
<holstein> etfb: you can have that.. its called 'font viewer' ?
<holstein> gnome-font-viewer - font viewer for GNOME
<holstein> ^^ you think thats it?
<holstein> i would select it and see if it wants to pull in a bunch of gnome stuff
<holstein> if not, just use it :)
<etfb> holstein: Ah, I forgot about Gnome's slack-arse "namespacing" workaround in their packages. Thanks!
<etfb> Yes, it's only pulling in gnome-utils-common. Let's see if it works...
<holstein> cool, thats not too bad
<etfb> Aaaaand... nothing.  Bunch of error messages.
<holstein> how so?
<holstein> what errors?
<etfb> Oh, hang on - after the messages, a usage hint.
<holstein> it really shouldnt matter
<holstein> lubuntu = ubuntu
<etfb> (The messages were all along the lines of "can't find theming engine")
<etfb> So you wouldn't expect that to matter.  Will try with a filename in the command.
<etfb> Woot! It worked!
<etfb> Thanks for that, holstein!
<holstein> etfb: :)
<etfb> Hey, any idea if LibreOffice will Just Work in Lubuntu?  I would use AbiWord but LO doesn't appear to read its document files.
<Unit193> Save them ask ODT files, it should work. If you don't want to do that, just remember LibreOffice isn't as lightweight
<Unit193> s/ask/as/g
<Unit193> etfb: You may also want to install libreoffice-gtk so it fits better with the theme
<_SuperVillain> been using lubuntu 11.10 for a few days now, love it, super fast :) great job lubuntu team
<Unit193> Well, we like it ;)
<Unit193> skaet: You're not identified, how do I know you're not the evil clone? ;)
<Folklore> how can I run the same app over and over, trying to stress test a server
<Folklore> need simple script or something to run like 1000 copies of an app
<skaet> Unit193,  have identified now, not evil clone,  just sleepy release manager about to go zzz  :)
<Unit193> Folklore: Server? And have you looked in the repo for a good program? Maybe one like crashme?  apt-cache search stress test   gave a few
<Folklore> the server is my code
<Folklore> i just need a script I can run to run the client app 100 times
<Folklore> 10000 times
<Folklore> to see if it handles it locally
<Unit193> I've slacked off a bit with scripting, but here's a guide :P http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<Folklore> thanks I probably just need a simple loop
<Folklore> for i=1,i++
<Folklore> ./clientapp
<Folklore> for i=1,i=10000,i++
<Folklore> kinda thing
<Folklore> heheh
<etfb> Folklore: for added stress-testing, make it ./clientapp&, so all the instances are running simultaneously...
<Folklore> never seen the &
<etfb> Yep. A command like foo ; bar runs 'foo' first, waits until it exits, then runs bar.  Whereas foo & bar runs foo and then, as soon as foo has loaded and started, it runs bar as well.
<etfb> So if there's nothing after the &, it basically means "load the program and run it but go on to the next command line without waiting.
<etfb> I'm rusty on Bash, but I think this is what you want, Folklore:
<Folklore> etfb awesome, you rock sir
<etfb> for (( i = 1; $i < 10; i ++ )); do MYCOMMAND& ; done
<Folklore> found some bash script to try too
<etfb> Ah, leave out the semi-colon after the ampersand.
<etfb> I just tried it myself, using gnome-font-viewer since it was one program I had to hand.  Quite amusing: it sits there for a second thinking, and suddenly your screen is full of windows.
<Folklore> LOL
<Folklore> nice :D
<etfb> ... Which I now have to go and close, dangit...
<Folklore> it amazes me how fast lubuntu boots
<Folklore> how little harddrive and cpu it uses
<Folklore> this things a work of art, no other distro been so smooth
<etfb> Oh, and of course gnome-font-viewer ignores both Ctrl+Q and Alt+F4... d'oh!
<Unit193> etfb: killall is your friend :P
<Folklore> is there a easy way to kill all the processes after via script
<Folklore> or should I have server just send a cmd to do it
<Folklore> yeah ill just do that via network
<Folklore> that way can stress test send and recieve
<Folklore> ontop of connects
<Folklore> server uses epoll and pthreads
<etfb> Folklore: Yes, I'm impressed with Ubuntu.  I had a couple of old desktop Win98 boxen that were useless for anything else.  Cost me $100 each at the computer fair in Canberra.  Now they're running Lubuntu and there's zero lag.
<Folklore> I found epoll wrapper code for kqueue yesterday, rocks
<etfb> s/Ubuntu/Lubuntu/; of course.
<Folklore> nice :D
<etfb> Tried Ubuntu 11.04 on them and Unity barfed.
<Folklore> ubuntu was a resource HOG
<etfb> Folklore: I'm old enough to remember when Windows 95 was a resource hog.
<etfb> "16 colour screen *required*? What are they, fascists?"
<Folklore> hehe
<Folklore> reminds of old mac commericals for some reason
<Folklore> when they were bragging about like 2 mbs of ram
<Folklore> or something like that :P
<Folklore> idk my first pc was a pentium 1
<Folklore> was around the time AOL dialup was popular
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I mapped a network drive using pcman
<Folklore> heya
<genoobie> how can I get it so that in file dialogs I can browse to that location?
<genoobie> so if I am in an application, such as "libreoffice"
<genoobie> I can  find that mapping...
<genoobie> hrm.
<Folklore> there a easy way to download a random http file via bash
<Folklore> and save to a path
<Folklore> ahh wget cool
<bioterror> curl -O :D
<Folklore> I been using dropbox to upload source files to access them via lubuntu in vbox
<Folklore> getting of tired of typing in firefox URL bar for each file
<Folklore> this bash script thing makes it LOT easier lol
<Folklore> just delete old copies and grab new and compile
<bioterror> why not just install dropbox application?
<bioterror> or am I missing something?
<Folklore> install it where
<Unit193> bioterror: Yeah, you're missing that they use U1 now ;)
<bioterror> is it better?-)
<bioterror> I'm still living in the past and using scp and server some where in a datacenter
<Folklore> this bash script works
<Folklore> if I ./ in a already open terminal
<Folklore> but trying to double click it lets me execute or in a terminal
<Folklore> neither is workin and it shows nothin
<Folklore> any ideas why
<Folklore> eh doesn't matter
<Folklore> the entire freenodes is quiet right now
<Ahmuck> what is the mic program for lubuntu?
<bioterror> do you mean sound recorder?
<shiva_n> Anyone get lubuntu 12.04 working on VirtualBox? I have a problem explained at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889114 , which I am sure has some known fix that I am not able to find
<Ahmuck> like for skype
<Ahmuck> i have a mic, but no sound is happening
<bioterror> Ahmuck, open terminal and run command: alsamixer
<Ahmuck> hrm, shows mic
<Ahmuck> where are fontś normally installed on lubuntu?
<bioterror> shiva_n, y u 12.04 when there's no alpha released?
<bioterror> shiva_n, if you run development releases, you really should know what to do with bugs
<bioterror> last time I checked, ubuntuforums is not ubuntus bug tracker site
<Ascavasaion> Morning.  Can someone recommend me a lightweight music programme like Rhythmbox for my old AMD Duron machine?
<Ascavasaion> Audacious does not have enough features like sorting artists, etc.
<bioterror> I have my music categorized at the directery level
<bioterror> like Music/Rock/Artist/Album/
<bioterror> and I use MOC ;)
<Unit193> !crosspost | Ascavasaion
<ubot5> Ascavasaion: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
 * Ascavasaion Googles MOC
<Ascavasaion> Well, excuse me.
<shiva_n> bioterror, I dont think its a bug with Lubuntu. I was trying to do some ISO testing.
<bioterror> even if it's a bug in ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu edubuntu, it should be posted to launchpad
<shiva_n> I have a feeling its got something to do with VirtualBox or something I am doing wrong (though I cant imagine what since I am doing a default install)
<shiva_n> I need to confirm this, so I thought I will ask on here if anyone got it running on VBox
<Unit193> bug 894768
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 894768 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<bioterror> shiva_n, is that a AMD64 or i686?
<bioterror> sorry, i386
<bioterror> "we are dropping support from i586 cpu's, but we still keep naming the isos with i386"
<shiva_n> i686
<shiva_n> oops sorry that is AMD64
<shiva_n> brain fading...need food...missus calling...away for dinner!
<bioterror> just made 12.04 usb stick
<bioterror> booting for the first time, takes few mins to install
<bioterror> first boot!
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> blinking
<bioterror> between something and init
<bioterror> hahaha, cant even go to tty
<bioterror> I have to admit I have no idea what's wrong with that 12.04 installation
<bioterror> there's no init 5 any more, and lxdm is replaced with lightdm
<faLUCE> hi, I'm using the integrated graphics of a i5 2400 CPU. Unfortunately, the os doesn't detects it and I'm forced to use vesa at low resolution. how can I solve?
<Ascavasaion> I have an old AMD Duron 1300MHz PC with 384Mb RAM.  I might be able to get my hands on 3 x 256 = 768Mb RAM.  I presume the old thing will run reasonably better with the jump from 384Mb to 768Mb RAM?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> more ram better anyway
<Ascavasaion> Thank you.  Guy just SMSed me to say that he only had 128Mb DIMMS and not the 256Mb DIMMS he claimed in the classified ad.  :(  So bleh!
<bioterror> I have here on my table 2x 256MB DDR2 SDRAM, you can come and pick them ;)
<Ascavasaion> bioterror: I wish hehe  But a tad far from South Africa :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dimm is simple. i can't find rambus :(
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> RD800!
<bioterror> RDRAM800
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<bioterror> you have Xeon?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> P4
<bioterror> close enough
<bioterror> RDRAM is expensive
<JohnDoe_71Rus> intel D850MV
<bioterror> I have couple of "terminators" or what are those blank thingies you put into mobo when you dont use all the RDRAM slots
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i have only 2x256Mb, not enouth
<bioterror> I had hmm
<bioterror> cant remember
<bioterror> it was a dual core xeon, I think it was couple of gigs
<bioterror> or dual socket, to be honest
<bioterror> from wikipedia: In 2002, benchmarks pointed out that single-channel DDR400 SDRAM modules could closely match dual-channel 1066 MHz RDRAM in everyday applications
<bioterror> ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> or find motherboard with ddr memory
<Ascavasaion> If a motherboard takes a certain type of processor, but only speeds of "500 to 1GHz or higher", is there no way to get a 2.2Ghz processor to run in it?  I know it is not, but I can only hope hehe
<bioterror> it's about the sockets
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ascavasaion: Hope springs eternal
 * Ascavasaion chuckles.
<bioterror> my mother board uses AM3+ socket
<bioterror> and I can use almost any AM3+ CPU
<bioterror> I can upgrade my Athlon X2 to Phenom II X6 ;)
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=RDRAM&_sacat=0 ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: i know
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but, bay hardware by post...
<bioterror> I just got email from ebay that my percel is mailed ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: and i need shipping russia
<bioterror> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-2GB-4X512MB-PC800-45-ECC-Rambus-RDRAM-Memory-/260859640109 here's world wide
<bioterror> chinaman has lots of RDRAM PC800
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: i think about
<Ascavasaion> Okay, thank you all.  Bye.
<fasos> hi
<bioterror> howdy
<Ascavasaion> HOw do I play mp3s through lubuntu?
<skaet> heya,  just wanted to let you know lubuntu alpha 1 is released now.
<Cipi> Does anyone know how to boot lubuntu and install it from USB stick?
<Cipi> Can be installed with UNetBootin - ubuntu ?
<Cipi> Anyone know this?
<michaelrawson> Cipi: Yeah, you can do it.
<michaelrawson> Format the USB and make a partition over the lot.
<michaelrawson> (unless you have something on there, in which case, don't)
<michaelrawson> then download the lubuntu ISO
<michaelrawson> then use the "ISO" option of unetbootin, select the ISO, and the USB, and away you go.
<Cipi> Yep, Thanks alot man.
<Cipi> Another question. Does lubuntu have ubuntu software center and Additional drivers manager ?
<Cipi> Thanks. I will give lubuntu a try.
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Mr_EE1> can anyone help me with compiz how to install it, please its my first time in ubuntu and compiz
<eimis> hi, can i ask for help here directly?
<eimis> hello?
<bioterror> sure
<bioterror> !ask | eimis
<ubot5> eimis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<eimis> I have hp pavilion dv7-6153ea laptop, and screen brightness is always at 100% with lubuntu. Win7 is ok. I googled for an answer but without luck. Could you help me?
<bioterror> sorry, no idea what could be wrong
<bioterror> can you adjust brightness?
<eimis> no,that is the problem.
<eimis> f2 and f3 should do that but they don't
<bioterror> remember to press fn button too?
<eimis> that doesn't help
<shiva_n> bioterror greetings. did you get a chance to try lubuntu precise on virtualbox vm?
#lubuntu 2011-12-02
<phillw> DragonEyes: how are you today?
<DragonEyes> phillw: I am functioning within normal parameters.
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<rxMokka> howdy fellows, does lubuntu ship with python on the livecd?
<wizonesolutions> I installed Lubuntu on a box I was using as kind of a mix between a development workstation and server, but I want to go clean and not have a window manager on it...what's the easiest way to go about this?
<wizonesolutions> Can I just apt-get install ubuntu-server? It's already 10.04. But metapackages usually don't uninstall stuff, so wondering what I have to remove
<wizonesolutions> Or if there is a way to figure out everything window manager-related.
<Unit193> !purelxde | Just remove all the LXDE stuff, and don't install the *-desktop package (won't remove it all, not made for that)
<ubot5> Just remove all the LXDE stuff, and don't install the *-desktop package (won't remove it all, not made for that): If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<Unit193> Errr... Better try !purexfce of such as that doesn't remove LXDE :P
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: uninstalling xorg will pull off ALOT of stuff that depends on it
<wizonesolutions> Unit193: Thanks! I only see instructions for 10.10, no earlier. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdemaverick
<wizonesolutions> I want to remove LXDE in this case :)
<wizonesolutions> rxMokka: Thanks, will keep that in mind
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: do you want to remove lxde for space conservation reasons or what?
<Unit193> rxMokka: Try it, just don't confirm ;)
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: if you have plenty room, leave it ;) you might want to VNC in one day and use a GUI file manager to quickly browse through some complex directory structure
<Unit193> wizonesolutions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfcemaverick that has the line to remove LXDE, just don't install xubuntu-desktop (It's not quite what you want, but it doesn't have one for LXDE on Lucid)
<wizonesolutions> rxMokka Unit193 Nah, I'm running a Web server and should never really have been running a window manager. Plus the box only has a gig, so I would rather free up more memory and access it with SSH from my newly set up workstation, which is more appropriate.
<wizonesolutions> rxMokka: With SSHFS I will be able to accomplish that :)
<Unit193> If that's really what you want, I recommend you backup and fresh install (Or wait it out 'til the next LTS, it's not too far now)
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: that's true about sshfs. however if you boot to text-only mode you won't have any concerns of ram-memory with leaving lxde in place. it'll only eat up some of your hard drive space
<wizonesolutions> Unit193 rxMokka True, it might be more hassle than it's worth. How can I change my default session to text-only? Do I do that in my GRUB configuration?
<wizonesolutions> i.e. skip the graphical login prompt
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: I can't speak for recent ubuntu releases, but in most distros you can append the number "2" to the end of your grub kernel options line to boot into runlevel 2
<wizonesolutions> rxMokka: Ah, start in runlevel 2 essentially.
<rxMokka> wizonesolutions: many distros let you select runlevel in /etc/inittab, such as changing the 4 to 2 in a line like id:4:initdefault:
<wizonesolutions> For the curious, http://andrew.org/index.php/archives/2010/05/07/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-boot-in-text-mode/ :)
<faLUCE>  Hi. I installed lubuntu 11.10 on a Intel BOXDG41AN mini-itx mobo (with Pentium dual core E5700). Then I installed few programs and created my own live distro, lubuntu 11.10 based, with Remastersys. Then I booted on another pc (Intel DH67CF LGA-1155 mini itx mobo, with cpu i5 2400) with this distro but the graphic card does not work. I can make it work only at low resolution with nomodeset. The rest is ok  How can I solve? Where can be the problem?
<bioterror> faLUCE, if graphics card doesnt work, you should consider replacing it
<faLUCE> bioterror: it works. I tested it with another live distro and it works
<bioterror> faLUCE, so is it lubuntu specific?
<faLUCE> bioterror: no, it's generc
<bioterror> faLUCE, did disabling kms help?
<faLUCE> bioterror: I used nomodeset at boot
<faLUCE> and it worked
<head_victim> faLUCE: the problem is likely to stem from the process of creating your own livecd based upon different hardware. I'm not an expert on the topic but I'd suggest looking into that avenue.
<head_victim> faLUCE: the real question I guess is, was the purpose of the livecd just to "back up" the other computer or is it intended for mass distribution?
<Newk> hi.. on lubuntu website it states "desktop" on the ISO's does that mean there not the ones to use for laptops?
<bioterror> Newk, it means it will be "desktop" as in graphical interface
<Newk> doh, i feel a bit stupid now.. haha
<Newk> thanks!
<faLUCE> how can I backup xorg configuration? I don't have xorg.conf
<head_victim> xorg configs are generally not required anymore
<DanielSenat> Hi, I can't run my lubuntu program central
<DanielSenat> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty followed this guide to change from xubuntu to lubuntu
<DanielSenat> I am on 10.04
<faLUCE>  I don't see the screen. here's dmesg:   http://pastebin.com/NEX8aPnD  and xorg's log:  http://pastebin.com/a2EY0mf9 where can be the problem ?
<head_victim> faLUCE: it's hard to say without knowing what it was you changed when you "created your own live distro" in remastersys. Is there any reason you don't just install Lubuntu on the other computer and install the programs again?
<faLUCE> head_victim: I did not change anything. just installed two programs (vlc and kate)
<head_victim> Copying a system from one set of hardware to another is complicating matters is all. To me the easiest solution is install Lubuntu and then install vlc and kate. Who knows what sort of driver issues you are having due to the hardware changes.
<head_victim> If you can install normal Lubuntu on the machine without any problems but the livecd you created doesn't work then really your only option is to ask the people who make remastersys why it didn't work.
<faLUCE> head_victim: can I install software on the live cd and then use the modified live cd ?
<head_victim> You can install to USB and use persistent mode
<faLUCE> yes, I used wrong expression "live cd"
<faLUCE> what is persistent mode?
<head_victim> It means you can make changes and it will save them
<faLUCE> how can I activate it?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<faLUCE> head_victim: if I only install user space programs, and configure the desktop, should the new live usb work on all the machines where a non-modified live usb does work?
<faLUCE> with the persistent mode
<head_victim> faLUCE: In my experience, yes.
<head_victim> But the hardware I've tested it on is all very similar so I'm not 100% certain how it goes on completely different hardware. Let us know how it goes though
<head_victim> DanielSenat: What do you mean by "Lubuntu program central"?
<DanielSenat> software central..̈́
<DanielSenat> sorry
<head_victim> Ah I don't think 10.04 has the lubuntu software centre
<DanielSenat> ok that's why
<faLUCE> head_victim: sorry if I insist, but I need to know if it works for "live" or for an installation too?   I mean: if I boot with modified live usb, then I see modifications on the live mode. Then, is still available the "install" applications which installs the modifications too ?
<head_victim> DanielSenat: I'm just double checking but I think that's it
<DanielSenat> I did install ubuntu software central and my computer went crazy
<DanielSenat> going from 130 cold start to over 200
<DanielSenat> I deleted it and did autoremove, but still my computer is working a bit more
<head_victim> If DanielSenat comes back let him know that according to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa the Lubuntu software centre is only available for natty, oneiric and precise.
<head_victim> If DanielSenat comes back let him know that according to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa the Lubuntu software centre is only available for natty, oneiric and precise.
<head_victim> :)
<DanielSenat> head_victim, restarted my computer and now back om 127 MB at the beginning :)
<head_victim> faLUCE: it should work, that link I gave you should have a definitive answer though
<DanielSenat> thank's
<DanielSenat> I have natty
<DanielSenat> !=.04
<DanielSenat> 10.04
<DanielSenat> So it should be..
<head_victim> You probably need to add the lubuntu ppa then
<DanielSenat> Well i guess I have
<DanielSenat> But I am not sure
<holstein> DanielSenat: 10.04 is lucid
<DanielSenat> true
<head_victim> And on that note, I was meant to go to bed hours ago
<head_victim> (It's 1am here)
<DanielSenat> I was on lucid until yesterday ( xubuntu) but i changed over to lubuntu. following this guide http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty
<head_victim> If you're stuck and no one is around to help just send the mailing list and email and I'm sure osmeone will help out
<head_victim> DanielSenat: purelxde is not lubuntu though
<DanielSenat> cool
<DanielSenat> but i have lubuntu desktop
<head_victim> lubuntu uses lxde as well setting up other parts of the system
<head_victim> holstein might be able to give you more help if needed
<head_victim> Cheerio
<DanielSenat> Good night!
<holstein> head_victim: o/
<head_victim> faLUCE: I hope it works out for you
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> I hope everything got right yesterday, it seems so
<holstein> DanielSenat: 10.04 is lucid, and you have LXDE or whatever, but the base is still 10.04 lucid
<faLUCE> head_victim: let's try
<DanielSenat> Cool
<DanielSenat> It seems so anyway
<DanielSenat> I mean 11.04
<DanielSenat> natty
<DanielSenat> I am on natty
<DanielSenat> until yesterday I had xubuntu
<DanielSenat> But followed the guide  from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty
<DanielSenat> I got some problem with gdm but i sorted it out
<holstein> DanielSenat: what are you wanting?
<DanielSenat> I can't use lubuntu software center
<DanielSenat> Doesn't start
<holstein> DanielSenat: whats the error?
<holstein> what is the lubuntu software center?
<faLUCE> head_victim: your link says "erase the disk and set the degree of persistence " and usb-creator-gtk has this option "when starting up from this disk, docs and setting will be 1) stored in reserved extra space 2) discarded in shutdown"  .... is 1) the option to set the degree of persistence?
<holstein> you mean, the normal software center?
<holstein> if you want to manager packages, i would try synaptic
<holstein> manage*
<DanielSenat> synaptic works fine
<holstein> if you open a terminal, and try running the software center from there, gksudo whatever, then you should get some feedback as to what the issue is
<DanielSenat> i will pastebinit
<holstein> personally, i dont do persistent USB's.. i just install to the USB drive as a target, and put grub on there, making it where when i select the USB to boot from the bios or whatever, i end up with a full normal install with a regular user account
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/wiGN9M5J
<holstein> i dont know what the 'lubuntu-software-center' is actually, but if synaptic is working, i would go for that
<DanielSenat> And the terminal
<DanielSenat> :)
<holstein> at least go in somewhere and make sure you have no broken packages, or missing unconfigured whatevers
<DanielSenat> So I guess i won't bother then
<holstein> i would try reinstalling it
<DanielSenat> Tried million times
<holstein> i would try making another user account, and see if all is well there
<DanielSenat> 5 times ;)
<DanielSenat> My user account was made in xubuntu
<holstein> DanielSenat: right, im proposing a new one
<DanielSenat> users and groups
<holstein> you can delete it afterwards
<DanielSenat> the old one?
<holstein> DanielSenat: ?
<DanielSenat> Will the passwords work correctly and everything?
<holstein> if the new one works, you'll have an idea about how to fix the old one
<DanielSenat> I guess you have, I don't ;)
<holstein> you'll konw its a user config file in /home somewhere... or at least thats a good place to start
<holstein> DanielSenat: all you can do here is troubleshoot
<DanielSenat> holstein, Thank's, i will try
<holstein> i usually just add users like... sudo adduser whoever
<holstein> DanielSenat: theres also...
<holstein> holstein@atlas:~$ apt-cache search canberra-gtk-module
<holstein> libcanberra-gtk-module - translates Gtk+ widgets signals to event sounds
<DanielSenat> should i run those?
<holstein> ^^ could be as easy as installing that, if im interpretting that error message correctly
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> I have libcanberra-gtk-module installed
 * holstein high-fives DanielSenat 
<DanielSenat> there is one for gtk3 also, not installed
<DanielSenat> :)
<holstein> i would like to say something like 'it wont hurt to install that to'... but...
<DanielSenat> and there is a libcanberra-gtk-module-dbg
<holstein> DanielSenat: its not going to hurt to install one, and test
<holstein> then, decide from there if you want to install another
<DanielSenat> I am trying
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/ieqw7xT8
<DanielSenat> doesn't work but maybe it changed something
<holstein> RepositoryError: Requiring namespace 'Gtk' version '2.0', but '3.0' is already loaded
<DanielSenat> ok so I should uninstall libcanberra-gtk3-module
<DanielSenat> I guess
<holstein> DanielSenat: also, you should try the lubuntu live CD
<DanielSenat> I don't have it
<holstein> its free to download :)
<DanielSenat> But I can get it ofcourse
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Do I have to reinstall?
<holstein> DanielSenat: to try it LIVE?
<holstein> you dont have to do anything
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/gFQ32JGG
<holstein> you have a repository error
<holstein> RepositoryError: Requiring namespace 'Gtk' version '2.0', but '3.0' is already loaded
<holstein> seem to me that lubuntu-software-center is gtk2? and you have 3?
<holstein> not sure, but if you run lubuntu live from CD, you should be able to see what is supposed to be happening
<holstein> you can decide from there what you would like to do about it
<holstein> personally, i wouldnt lose sleep over the software center
<DanielSenat> OK thank's maybe I can install gtk 2.0 only
<DanielSenat> But I get the point :)
<holstein> DanielSenat: if you had come to me yesterday or whenever, i would have said.. install lubuntu-desktop
<DanielSenat> Well i did, and then i deleted a buch of stuff following the guide i posted
<DanielSenat> And, my computer uses less memory now
<holstein> this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty is not a guide for changing xubuntu to lubuntu
<DanielSenat> from 150 MB to 120-130 MB
<DanielSenat> I did install lubuntu desktop first
<DanielSenat> I see, but a guide non the less ;)
<holstein> DanielSenat: and you plan on filling up those saved 20-30 MB's with the software center :)
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> Its a good point
<holstein> stock lubuntu is quite lean
<DanielSenat> stock?
<holstein> like, right out of the box, installed lubuntu
<holstein> if you are worried about 20mb's of ram, you might want to try puppy linux
<holstein> there are leaner OS's than lubuntu, but few as well balanced
<holstein> i find it lean, and elegant
<DanielSenat> ok, i like it the way it is now
<holstein> you can take lubuntu and add things to it though, and make it hog like the normal buntu's
<DanielSenat> yes
<holstein> not that the buntu's are hogs... im just saying...
<DanielSenat> mm
<DanielSenat> Do i have lubuntu now? fully?
<DanielSenat> Can i see that somehow?
<ikonia> you'll stuggle to find something as usable and lightweight as lubuntu
<holstein> DanielSenat: you are the only one that knows... if you have the lubuntu-desktop metapackage installed, that *should* be all of it
<DanielSenat> then i am hehe
<DanielSenat> I have
<DanielSenat> i mean..
<holstein> if it were me, and i run sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, and it returns something like "all that is installed" then thats lubuntu
<DanielSenat> lubuntu-desktop är redan den senaste versionen.
<DanielSenat> lubuntu-desktop is already the latest version
<holstein> there *should* be nothing left to do
<DanielSenat> Well internet works so :)
<holstein> you might still have extra things installed from xubuntu or whatever, but i wouldnt expect that stuff to load
<DanielSenat> And everything else but software...
<holstein> i wouldnt expect cleaning pacakges to really help with memory
<holstein> i would expect that to help with hard drive space
<DanielSenat> How do i see all the things loaded?
<DanielSenat> as -M or something?
<holstein> top
<DanielSenat> it doesn't show everything
<holstein> ps aux
<holstein> DanielSenat: top is showing everything
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> but it changes continously so i can't pastebin it
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/r7U8pQi0
<DanielSenat> holstein, does it look good?
<faLUCE> head_victim: I followed your guid, but it's very obscure. It's not clear how to set the persistent space with usb-creator-gtk. In addition, I saved some files and I see them on the usb live, but if I install the systems, they are not included. why?
<DanielSenat> now i am only using 90 MB total :)
<DanielSenat> Nice
<DanielSenat> from the command top i can see xorg is always a bit busy
<faLUCE>  I'm using a live usb ubuntu, created with persistent additional space. Now, If I add files, modify configuration etc., all is persistent in the usb live mode, but If I try to install this "snapshot", all these modifications are not installed. why?
<DanielSenat> holstein, http://pastebin.com/i9gBUZ9D
<DanielSenat> looks ok?
<kristian-aalborg> cheers!
<kristian-aalborg> for a laptop w/ 2GHZ and 3 gigs of memory, which is the recommended iso?
<kristian-aalborg> ... of the 10.4 variants
<holstein> should be fine with any having those specs
<holstein> and.. hello, by the way :)
<kristian-aalborg> hey holstein
<kristian-aalborg> did not know you were in here as well, or maybe I forgot
<kristian-aalborg> I'm getting the regular one at http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/10.04/lubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<kristian-aalborg> phillw, btw - the link to your page at the Ubuntu wiki is dead
<kristian-aalborg> also, hi :)
<Folklore> what does this use as GUi
<Folklore> cause it rocks
<bioterror> Openbox + LXDE
<wxl> what he said
 * wxl is slow on the draw
<wxl> lxde + compiz: http://www.mermaid-productions.com/miscjunk/linux/lxde_screenshot1_091709.png
<Folklore> thx
<Folklore> Peppermint OS is apparently a fork of lubuntu
<Folklore> wonder why they'd do that
<Folklore> oh cloud focused
<phillw> Folklore: because that is the way F/OSS is. We are free to use anything GPL licencesd and make our own version :)
<Folklore> I’ve liked Peppermint OS from the beginning. Lubuntu is a light, clean OS, but to me it is just a framework. For those who like a base OS and nothing else, then Lubuntu is pretty good, but for those who want something pre-packaged and ready to go, Peppermint OS is just that.
<Folklore> ouch
<Folklore> Built nicely on top of Lubuntu, it demonstrates that Lubuntu makes a solid foundation upon which to build your system.
<bioterror> Folklore, seems like you've missed the point of peppermint
<bioterror> it's a light weight os that provides cloud computing software
<bioterror> like google docs and things like that
<phillw> Folklore: the whole raison de etre for Lubuntu is that it is a minimalist install?
 * phillw bites tongue
<Folklore> bioterror yeah and I can't image it runs anything lubuntu could?
<Folklore> couldn't rather
<Newk> is there some program like alacarte that doesnt use gnome?
 * wxl sighs
<Unit193> My menu editor is called nano...
<wxl> in adding myself to a group i removed myself from sudoers and probably any other group. what are the default groups?
<Newk> wxl: wel i like more something GUI like then nano
<wxl> don't tell me Newk .. you mean Unit193
<wxl> nano's pretty gui compared to vi ;)
<Newk> ...
<Newk> wxl.. why do you use X at all?
<Unit193> unit193 : unit193 adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin netdev admin sambashare x2gousers
<wxl> thx Unit193
<Unit193> groups unit193
<Unit193> wxl: Sure
<wxl> Newk: there's plenty of things it's really useful for
<wxl> and there are some things that are a pita without a gui
<wxl> i'd consider jack amongst them
<wxl> and i use jacka lot
<Newk> i want to use lubuntu for audio stuff too.. so jack is really usefull for me aswell.. but i dont like to look in all the systemfolders just to edit the menu
<wxl> wtf recovery mounts read only?
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> um
<wxl> er
<wxl> mount says it's nr
<wxl> rw
<wxl> makes no sense
<wxl> Newk: everything is in /usr/share/applications
<wxl> if you open that in pcmanfm then you can, say, copy one of the .desktop files there, rename it, and edit it with leafpad
<wxl> so there you go
<wxl> same thing only gui
<Newk> ah
<Newk> i try to remember that for next time
<Newk> thanx wxl
<Unit193> wxl: Where is it mounted to? You may need sudo
<Newk> mm.. just read that xfce have something like alacarte.. i wonder what it is
<wxl> it's actually in there phillw
<wxl> i just went over there to remind me ;)
<Unit193> Newk: LXDE isn't Xfce
<Newk> i know.. duh
<Newk> i go ask in xfce channel
<Unit193> It's a menu editing program though
<wxl> /dev/sda1 on /
<wxl> no luck with sudo
<wxl> :'(
<wxl> oh had to remount
<wxl> i'm ok now
<wxl> that sucked
<wxl> ok all better now :)
 * wxl goes back to preparing to test precise
<wxl> i'm here 24/7
<wxl> i'm just not HERE 24/7 ;)
<Unit193> Silly wxl, but there is no !monologue ;)
<phillw> Unit193: how did get  bodhi_zazen to leave?
<Unit193> phillw: He's off work
#lubuntu 2011-12-03
<Anomandaris> Hey, anyone know if there are any significant deviations in following this guide to grub theming (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11507968#post11507968) when using lubuntu 11.10 and grub 1.99
<Anomandaris> Sorry, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11507968 without the post fragment
<calamari> hi. I installed Lubuntu on my Asus U52F-BBL9 laptop and I'm loving it so far. But, I can't figure out how to shut off the sound to the external speakers and turn on the sound to the headphone jack. Any ideas?
<calamari> oops, LUbuntu 11.10 (64 bit)
<Newk> my asus laptop (z83u) does turn off speakers when inserting minijack of headphones
<kristian-aalborg> oh, ext4... fancy!
<calamari> Newk: does that mean I'm SOL?
<Newk> SOL?
<calamari> well slang meaning I'm screwed
<Newk> calamari: you're sure you tried the right output?
<calamari> yeah
<Newk> tried the other too?
<calamari> yeah
<Newk> dunno if its hardware or software switch actually
<calamari> wonder how I can tell
<calamari> I don't really want to install winblows on this thing
<Newk> that turns off the speaker i mean.. sure there is a switch in the output
<Newk> did it work in windows?
<Newk> maybe the switch is broken :s
<calamari> ooh maybe I found a solution
<Newk> what?
<calamari> no I never even ran windows.. repartitioned and put lubuntu on right away :P
<calamari> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1654997&highlight=u52f-bbl9
<Newk> calamari: hope that works
<calamari> me too! :D
<calamari> Newk: that worked for my audio
<Newk> ah so maybe it is set by default on mine (on 11.10 too now)
<Folklore> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR452M_ok3tVnI8M26ZmfwQVLN8w5A3gLyNgElsQHWWhR0POCBRJ943xtM6
<Logos01> Hello... I'm trying to change the default desktop environment on my pc to openbox-kdm-session. I have changed the entries in /etc/gdm/custom.conf and in /etc/lxdm/default.conf... but it continues to boot into gnome by default.
<Logos01> This is not a desired behavior. Any thoughts?
<Logos01> IS there anyone in here?
<KM0201> there's always someone here
<Logos01> Well, yeah, but not, it would seem, anyone holding discussions or answering questions. :-(
<KM0201> cuz lubuntu is just awesome and nobody needs help usually
<KM0201> it's the Maytag of operating systems
<Logos01> <_<
<Folklore> does
<Folklore> this have ipv6 enabled by default?
<Mkaysi> Lubuntu? It should have IPv6 enabled by default if your ISP and your router support IPv6 or you install something like Miredo
<Folklore> i just wanna test it locally
<bioterror> !ipv6
<ubot5> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Gege71> Hello
<Gege71> anyone using audacious 3.x on lxde ? ==> when audacious is in background and if I click on its icon in taskbar, the main audacious windows go on foreground, but not the playlist. I had not this problem with audacious 2.x
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/XfJFkc1L is there a way for me to lower my memory consumption?
<Myrtti> DanielSenat: could you pastebin free -m?
<DanielSenat> Myrtti, http://pastebin.com/M6pipiZU
<Myrtti> well you've got 287M free
<DanielSenat> Yes, but I have made som installations and uninsallations and I don't know if i use useless packages
<DanielSenat> Sometimes my memory usage is as low as 90 MB sometimes it's over 150 at start
<DanielSenat> There is not really a clear pattern
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Mr_EE1> how can i use genius scanner on ubuntu11.10
<DraZoro> Hi Mr_EE1
<Mr_EE1> DraZoro: you are inn
 * DraZoro is in
<Mr_EE1> i have enabled compiz but my panel its not stable what can i do to fix it on ubuntu11.10
<DanielSenat> I am doing a upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and i am stuck "xscreensaver and clockmore must be restarted before uppgrading. One or more instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore is running on this system" How to get over this? I have tried to kill xscreensaver but nothing happens, xlockmore doesn't exist
<Weeve1> I have entered my password for my wireless internet connection, how do I view what I wrote? I forgot it.
<Weeve1> how do I figure out the password that I entered for my wifi? I forgot what it was..
<kristian-aalborg> cheers
<kristian-aalborg> update: the installation went flawlessly yesterday, everything worked OOTB! Most impressive!
<DanielSenat> How can I tell my browser/newsclient/other program to use Sylpheed as e-mail program?
<DanielSenat> Opera: sylpheed --compose [mailto:%t][?subject=%s] doesn't seem to work
<bioterror> opera is closed source!
<DanielSenat> aha
<bioterror> propietary!
<DanielSenat> and how about chromium?
<bioterror> chromium should use xdg
<bodhi_zazen> How about midori ?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<DanielSenat> midori opens sylpheed but not a new mail
<DanielSenat> But still
<bioterror> is that the old bug
<DanielSenat> I don't know
<bioterror> when you click mailto: -link on website, sit doesnt open a "compose mail" window
<bioterror> it doesnt
<DanielSenat> No
<DanielSenat> Just opens Sylpheed
<Unit193> What version?
<bioterror> yeah
<DanielSenat> Version 3.2.0beta3 (Build 1122)
<DanielSenat> so there is no way to get sylpheed to boot when clicking links in opera?
<DanielSenat> Opera: sylpheed --compose [mailto:%t][?subject=%s] it says on sylpheed homepage..
<Rafeiro> hi
<Rafeiro> is there any tool to change screen brightness?
#lubuntu 2011-12-04
<mamece2> hello i have a screen problem, lubuntu booting screen is fine but when i get to the desktop is all messed. vertical lines, i am now in a tty session, what can i do to fix this?
<holstein> mamece2: i would try at boot time, after the language question... hit F6 (i believe it is) and try 'nomodeset'
<mamece2> holstein: i already installed lubuntu in the HD
<mamece2> holstein: i tried it in another pc, it looks fine, but when i install the HD in an older PC, the video gets messed
<holstein> mamece2: you can try ^^ from the live CD you used to install... you can add a custom xorg.conf file...
<mamece2> how can i custom it?
<holstein> mamece2: with any text editor really
<holstein> sometimes, i boot live CD's til something works, and then i look for an xorg.conf, and copy (steal) it
<holstein> usually knoppix is that live CD
<mamece2> ill try it
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and stopping X, and running sudo x --configure gave a handy file
<holstein> true.. i got one from there that worked well for me too ^^
<mamece2> some advanced stuff there bros
<calamari> hi
<calamari> well I was about to ask a question but answered it myself, yay :) Turns out there is still a way to increase the max task width past the default, just not via the GUI anymore. Edit  ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel and change MaxTaskWidth=150 .. then kill/restart the panel
<bioterror> does that affect on systray?
<bioterror> for example laptop users has this xfce4-power-manager icon bug
<calamari> oh, not sure, let me unplug my ac power
<bioterror> that doesnt help
<calamari> battery icon showed up
<bioterror> you need to suspend and return from that state
<bioterror> then that battery icon will move :-)
<calamari> well I had it set to hide when plugged in
<calamari> I guess I haven't gotten used to having a laptop yet, I always shut down lol
<calamari> it only takes a few seconds to boot into lubuntu anyways
<calamari> well I'll try suspend.. bbiam (hopefully)
<calamari> well that didn't work.. couldn't figure out how to resume
<bioterror> usually by pressing power button or lifting the lid up
<calamari> yeah when I lifted the lid the screen turned on and I thought I saw a light on my usb keyboard change .. but it was frozen
<calamari> no biggie
<mamece2> hello i need some help. i have problems with my TRIDENT video card, in my old PC.
<mamece2> please i need some help with the xorg.conf file
<DanielSenat> Is there any point having CPUFreq frontend in the panel?
<mamece2> maybe with conky iono
<DanielSenat> ?
<DanielSenat> What is that
<DanielSenat> Will it make any difference in Lubuntu?
<Minze> hi there, iam trying to get x11vnc into the Lubuntu-Startup, does anyone here know a sollution, as i didnt managed it
<Minze> iam using 11.10
<head_victim> Minze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<head_victim> I think that'
<head_victim> s what you're chasing?
<xsaidx> head_victim: you use git ?
<head_victim> xsaidx: not really, I am your typical end user not really a dev
<Minze> the problem is in 11.10 there isnt a folder called "/.config/autostart" do you think it works anyway?
<head_victim> Minze: hmmm seems odd, maybe create it and see if it works.
<head_victim> If it doesn't and no one else here can help I'd suggest asking on the mailing list :)
<Minze> yep, trying :)
<xsaidx> head_victim: ok ibtw if you meet phillw or bioterror or w.e can amke his hand on this channel tell em it wud be nice if they include that nice FAQ and that other lubuntu one stop thread when people get logged to this channel
* head_victim changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Welcome to #lubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu ||  Download Lubuntu at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu || Need help? http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuDocumentation || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat || Always follow the channel guidelines - http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml || Lubuntu FAQ - http://is.gd/3beYcb
<head_victim> xsaid aww they left
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Mr_EE1> help me out with the tv card how to make it work on ubuntu11.10
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: I told you what to do
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: are you using lubuntu or ubuntu ?
<Mr_EE1> ikonia:  lubuntu
<ikonia> ok, it may help you in future to be clear, as you keep saying you're using ubuntu rather than lubuntu
<ikonia> also, the instructions I gave you in ubuntu of checking the hardware compatability list for your device is still the first thing you need to do
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: ok
<Mr_EE1> ikonia: what you sended me?
<ikonia> I've not sent you anything
<Mr_EE1> so will you help me?
<ikonia> I've told you what to do 3 times
<ikonia> I've given you links and advice
<ikonia> you need to start the process of checking if your card is supported under linux
<ikonia> it is pointless to try to configure it if it's not
<ikonia> so instead of wasting time, check the basics is your card supported under linux......lets check and find out
<Mr_EE1> i was using fedora and it was supported in fedora
<ikonia> what did you use in fedora ?
<Mr_EE1> tv card
<Mr_EE1> fedora13
<ikonia> no, what software did you use in fedora to use it
<Mr_EE1> xawtv
<ikonia> that should also be available in ubuntu, as are others such as tvtime
<Mr_EE1> ok i will check them
<ikonia> install that software and configure it (as you did in fedora) and you should be fine
<mark76> It's in debian so it'll be in Ubuntu
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: next time if I spent 40 minutes trying to confirm if your card is supported, it maybe worth while telling me "it worked in Fedora 13"
<Mr_EE1> ok thanks bro
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: and if someone is helping you in 1 channel, joining another and asking the same question as if that help had not been given isn't the best approach
<Mr_EE1> what is the best approach?
<ikonia> Mr_EE1: giving as much information as possible
<ikonia> eg: 1.) tell people you're using lubuntu instead of ubuntu
<ikonia> 2.) if someone is asking you if the card is supported in linux and trying to explain to you how to check, tell them it works in fedora
<ikonia> 3.) if someone has spent 40 minutes trying to help you, don't ignore their advice, join another channel and repeat the same question as if someone had not given you a lot of information
<Mr_EE1> ok i see thanks man
<Mr_EE1> i will learn alot
<desertegl> hey everybody, quick question. im trying to install a minimalistic version of ubuntu 10.10 / lubuntu
<desertegl> i still need a desktop
<desertegl> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop says it will use roughly 600mb
<desertegl> can i get away with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core ?
<desertegl> will my experience be greatly diminished by using the core only? will i even have a desktop?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-core --no-install-recommends
<desertegl> 10-4, i'll have enough to get by though right? i am sort of new to ubuntu and linux/gnu in general
<desertegl> but i wanted a small install (minimal install) to go with this small netbook.
<sidney> I just installed 11.10 where how do i open a drive i cant see them
<sidney> found it under file manager
<bindi__> hey
<bindi__> my friend has an old laptop with p3 566, 256 ram and 10 GB hdd
<bindi__> whenever he logs in, it checks for updates and then crashes
<bindi__> told him to do ctrl+alt+f1 and do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<bindi__> on upgrade, it did it's job for a little while and then it shut down
<bioterror> if computer shuts down by itself, probably over heating
<bindi__> *always* on the update part though
<bindi__> i suggested that, we'll see
<bioterror> !md5sum
<ubot5> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
#lubuntu 2012-11-26
<TooMuchCaffeine> Hello. noob question about lxpanel. I'm running dual monitor (currently in virtualbox). i used 'xrandr --output VBOX1 --right-of VBOX0' and now panel stretched out across both screens, which is fine.  what bothers me is that i can't have one taskbar per screen which only shows windows of current monitor.
<TooMuchCaffeine> i tried to search the web and sure i'm not the 1st one who  tries to achieve that. but apparently my search skills suck balls
<TooMuchCaffeine> i also tried setting panel width to 50%, add another one 50% width and have them stick to left and right edges but i can't have two panels at the bottom and taskbar does not split windows by screen anyways
<mdik> hi. is the lubuntu ubiquity identical to the plainbuntu one?
<mdik> because it crashes repeatedly :/(
<mdik> (when it comes to the "slideshow")
<xnox> mdik: yes it is identical.
<xnox> (the pictures in the slideshow are different)
<xnox> please file a bug using `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` from the terminal or tty1
<mdik> yeah :/ the box has no internet connection :(. is there a ncurses frontend, xnox? (because all i see is gtk_ui and kde_ui...)
<xnox> mdik: yes, via the alternate cd.
<xnox> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<mdik> ok, ok. thought, that maybe, the alternate installer would be around the desktop cd aswell, just not in plain sight... but i'll download the alternate then.
<user1234234> I want the outline of the window to move when I drag it without moving the contents. How to do this?
<user1234234> ie To move a window in 'wire frame' mode
<user1234234> I want to load my alsaconf settings at bootup: "alsaconf restore 0". Which script should I add this to ?
<user1234234> alsactl restore 0   (i meant)
<user1234234> I want to set my alsa volume levels at full automatically when I login.
<user1234234> so I need to add "alsactl restore 0" to some startup script.
<adnan360> hi.
<bioterror> howdy
<adnan360> I am having trouble with Lubuntu 12.10 Live usb
<adnan360> it boots to a black screen
<adnan360> but 12.04 or earlier ersions run well
<adnan360> what seems to be problem?
<adnan360> it shows the lubuntu progress screen (the one with dots) then it is completely black!
<bioterror> something regarding display drivers
<adnan360> in my desktop it runs fine. but the problem is on the notebook
<bioterror> problems with notebook, I'm suprised ;)
<adnan360> what cani do to solveit?
<adnan360> yeah,weird! :)
<adnan360> what seems to be the problem with my graphics drivers?! it is intel GMA3600
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1069031
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069031 in X.Org X server "intel gma3600: X unable to start" [Undecided,New]
<adnan360> so isn't there any way to fix it?
<bioterror> did you read that at all?
<adnan360> oh! i thought it was just a bug report. i am pretty to the bug reports!! sorry.
<adnan360> i am checking
<bioterror> This bug was fixed in the package xorg-server - 2:1.13.0-0ubuntu7
<bioterror> use mini.iso and install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> problem solved
<adnan360> but i have a terrible net connection
<adnan360> the solution seems to be in the comment #18
<adnan360> but i don't understand the first few steps... especially boot to tty1
<adnan360> wht is that suppoed tomean?
<bioterror> to boot to tty1
<bioterror> init 3
<bioterror> not to init 5 :D
<adnan360> can i do it from my desktop to avoid all this stuff?
<adnan360> i could edit xorg config from mydesktop , right?
<adnan360> in the gui?
<adnan360> will it work?
<didiw> Hi
<didiw> I didn't find the  the md5sums for 12.10 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com, any suggestions?
<holstein> didiw: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<didiw> holstein: Thanks!
<didiw> on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO there is a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CheckISO_CD but therte 12.10 is missing...;-(
<holstein> didiw: would you like to update it?
<didiw> holstein: I will go for it this.
<didiw> holstein: I tried, but: " You are not allowed to edit this page. "
<holstein> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount didiw
<brianb> hi need some help with getting flash player working in both firefox and google chrome on ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> brianb: chrome in 32bit should be using its own
<brianb> well it will not work
<holstein> brianb: i would think about the machine specs.. make sure its reasonable to expect it to support flash
<brianb> says in chrome that it cannot load
<holstein> brianb: i would try different graphics drivers if all flash versions are not working
<brianb> its a old laptop
<holstein> brianb: yup.. might not be realistic to expect flash with current technologies and driver support for linux
<brianb> why should the graphic drives effect it working after all its just a browser plug in
<brianb> and it works on windown on the same machine
<holstein> brianb: correct
<holstein> brianb: the windows driver is not a fair analog
<holstein> brianb: windows XP?
<holstein> you can always just use windows XP
<holstein> brianb: i find that the graphics driver effects grahpics performance in flash
<brianb> so if i were to instal another linux disto and see if it worked with that disto what would that say
<holstein> brianb: the driver suppport is different
<holstein> brianb: i would note the kernel and graphics driver being used
<brianb> but surly the audo side should work if you were trying to stream audio content like bbc radio?
<brianb> well the kernel ver would be that of ubuntu 12.04
<brianb> even flash player on ubuntu 10.10 will not work
<holstein> brianb: i thought you had a version that was working?
<holstein> brianb: 10.10 is EOL.. i would try 10.04.. might be more the "vintage" of that machine
<brianb> according to joska  blogja ver 11.1.102.63 will not work on ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> brianb: i would expect the flash to fail.. and audio not work work... that has been my findings
<brianb> there is a problem with this version of flash
<holstein> brianb: i am not familar with joska or blogja
<holstein> brianb: we do not create this version of flash
<holstein> brianb: i usually use and suggest trying the actual chrome browser for troubleshooting purposes at least
<brianb> joskablogja.blogspot.co.uk
<holstein> brianb: you refered to chrome, not chromiun, correct?
<holstein> brianb: chrome has its own flash version in 32bit linux
<brianb> yes
<brianb> so why does it not load
<holstein> brianb: so, to recap.. you are using 32bit lubuntu 12.10 with chrome?
<brianb> im using ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> brianb: lubuntu?
<holstein> lubuntu 12.04 32 bit with the chrome browser?
<brianb> no ubuntu 12.04
<brianb> looks if im on the wrong irc
<holstein> cool.. you can also ask in the #ubuntu channel.. and get more advice from someone running the same operating system you are using
<holstein> but, i typically go to the graphics driver support
<brianb> ok thanks for you help
<holstein> you can check for restricted drivers
<holstein> !ati | brianb
<ubottu> brianb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brianb> how can i access that
<holstein> brianb: i would just read that link and see if one is available
<K350> what's the name of lubuntu's window-decorator and where is it located?
<aaas> anyone using power management (on idle) with 12.10...my xfce4-power-manager does not give the option "set computer inactivity sleep mode" -- it's greyed out... pm-suspend and pm-hibernate both work fine, I just cant get the settings through xfce
<bioterror> is that related to consolekit?
<Amgine> Is there screen capture utility?
<bioterror> screenshot?
<Amgine> I need to capture a window.
<Amgine> <looks>
<Unit193> Try taking a look at scrot --help
<Unit193> (They never finished lxscreenshot, right?)
<Amgine> Thanks Unit193; worked perfectly.
<Amgine> https://amgine.fusionfs.com/owncloud/public.php?service=files&file=/amgine/files/2012-11-26_MW_borken_.png
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need help with my pad mouse on my laptop
#lubuntu 2012-11-27
<sambagirl> hi is lubuntu using gnome desktop? secondly is it still closely similar to 10.04 - 10.10 interface?
<Unit193> The "L" in Lubuntu is for LXDE.
<Unit193> As far as looking like 10.x: http://www.chrishaney.com/?linux&release=Lubuntu%2012.10
<sambagirl> ohh
<sambagirl> i need a uppper and lower panel that i can manipulate primarily
<sambagirl> i've  been working for the last few days with a new os ultimate edition 3.5 based off precise but it's so out of control i cant do nothing with it and therei is zero support for it. so i have to move on
<Ahmuck> sambagirl: what type of panel
<Ahmuck> i need help with my mouse laptop pad.  i need to turn off the pad as it is getting in the way
<sambagirl> to tell you the truth i don't even know anymore. :)
<Ahmuck> sambagirl: what r u trying 2 do
<sambagirl> i'm trying to maintain familiarity and by that i mean to have what gnome offered in 10.10/10.04 with top and bottom panels where you could add familiar applets that were functional and useful.
<sambagirl> i haev on one laptop something called ultimate edition and it offers like 15 different desktops you can choose from. it's so messy i'm sick of it. but it gives you a chance to see everything you dont want to see on a regular basis.
<sambagirl> i have tried the lxfe for lubuntu and it's complicated to manipulate when your used to gnome 2
<Unit193> Simply because if you're expecting Gnome2, it's just not it, same with Xfce and Gnome2.
<sambagirl> yeah
<Unit193> If you're looking for something that has top and bottom by *default*, I think Unity kind of does, and Xubu.
<Unit193> Did you try mate on whatever makes that?
<sambagirl> xubu
<sambagirl> unity makes me want to vomit
<sambagirl> that is why i didnt use anything after 10.10 cause it had that unity
<sambagirl> it's almost as awful as windows 8
<Unit193> Xubuntu == Xubu.
<sambagirl> ohh
<Ahmuck> u can do this in lubuntu
<Ahmuck> u can add a bar at the top and bottom and icons
<Ahmuck> this is what i do
<sambagirl> oh really
<Unit193> So that's simple, Unity is out of the question.  You may be able to do that with lxpandl, and even if not there are other panels.  Tint2 is one good non-default.
<sambagirl> they have lubuntu interface on this edition thingy and i had a chance to look at it.
<Ahmuck> right click on the current bar and "create new panel"
<sambagirl> brb and thanks i am looking online now
<Unit193> Check the LXDE wiki.
 * Ahmuck bumps sambagirl
<Ahmuck> d@#$@#$ mouse
<sambagirl> yes?
<sambagirl> ok
<Ahmuck> i can step you through it
<sambagirl> also i would know that compiz works.
<sambagirl> ok i have to cook at the momenet brb
<Ahmuck> that i can't help you with
<Ahmuck> mmm, what r u fixin
<Unit193> sambagirl: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/search/label/eyecandy
<smurfslover> hi there, first time user for lubuntu can someone point me in the right direction to install ati proprietary driver?
<kristoffer> <kristoffer> in lubuntu  i try to open Unetbootin by right click and select the "run as program" but it is not there, helP?
<holstein> kristoffer: in what os?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<bioterror> gksudo unetbootin
<bioterror> usually unetbootin also asks password when run from the menu
<kristoffer> holstein Lubuntu...
<holstein> kristoffer: then enjoy bioterror 's excellent response
<kristoffer> ok installing ii dident know it could be installed through terminal i always downloaded the file from website xd
<bioterror> but unetbootin is hardly needed nowdays, unles you really really want to make a persistent usb pendrive
<bioterror> !apt | kristoffer
<ubot93> kristoffer: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<bioterror> kristoffer, read, please
<kristoffer> is there anything else i can use instead of unetbootin its freezez at  4% i also had that problem before
<kristoffer> nvm it dident freeze anyway
<intelgma> hi, i really need some help with onboard intel gma 3100 graphics (q35 chipset): playing videos in fullscreen (mplayer/gmplayer) just does not work correctly. i can either get fullscreen with audio/video getting more and more out of sync (with -vo gl) or using the default settings and the player will hang after a few settings, leaving the system unresponsive for some time.
<intelgma> so far i tried updating the whole system, updating mplayer to a very recent version via repository, lubuntu 12.04/12.10 in i386 and amd64, linux mint but everywhere the same
<intelgma> i know it does work, because i had it working some days ago but had to reinstall the whole system. now i don't know where to check. it has to be software related
<bioterror> nothing new in launchpad
<intelgma> is there some packet for intel onboard graphics that i am missing? xorg.log has no errors, dri is supposed to be enabled
<bioterror> what if you use VLC
<bioterror> does it work?
<intelgma> will try that
<intelgma> vlc plays some files with video okay, so it seems, but the audio is terribly distorted. other files that mplayer does play with a/v out of sync let's vlc hang or crash
<bioterror> you're 100% sure your videos are okay? :D
<intelgma> at first i thought it's the kernel, but after trying 2.6.xx, 3.2.xx,3.5.xx,3.6.xx i don't know where to look
<intelgma> and yes, the files were playing fine before :)
<intelgma> funny thing is: flash works fullscreen
<Slayback> hi this is the secound time i install Lubuntu 12.04 today, after the first install wifi worked and after another restart the wifi wouldent work anymore, when turning on wifi by pressing Fn and wifi key it said only Dissconnected, i just reinstalled and this is the first time boot, is there anything i can do if the wifi wont work again after a secound reboot??
<intelgma> ... i just downloaded some new files. they seem to be okay!
<intelgma> and even the old ones are fine now .... what did vlc install that mplayer requires?
<intelgma> i can't believe that
<bioterror> Slayback, hard to say atm.
<bioterror> Slayback, ifconfig, ifconfig device up
<bioterror> maybe you might need to give rfkill
<bioterror> who knows
<Slayback> the wifi button was there the when the first install dident work after secound boot, but there was no connections showing and just said "Wired network dissconeccted"
<intelgma> okay, no i am totally lost. all of a sudden both mplayer and vlc play any file just fine!
<intelgma> and all after vlc hang/crashed on me
<gajbooks> Is there any way to have Lubuntu (or any linux) use the pagefile for written things and temporary storage of read things until the system shuts down? Then it would write things to the disk?
<gajbooks> I'm running Lubuntu off of a terrible slow USB 1.1 and I want things to have a cache on my faster firewire drive. (Computer doesn't boot from Firewire so I can't just do that)
<intelgma> gajbooks: you could even use a ramdisk to do that
<bioterror> he could install lubuntu on that firewire drive and use usb pendrive as a boot loader?
<intelgma> even better
<gajbooks> I also don't want to format the drive, so I'll try ramdisk.
<gajbooks> How would one use a ram disk for that?
<intelgma> http://www.tremende.com/ramlog/ this is an easy installation, but only for /var/log, IIRC.
<intelgma> what kind of data are we talking about?
<gajbooks> Anything the OS or a program wants.
<intelgma> mount -t tmpfs -o size=300M tmpfs /path/to/ramdisk
<intelgma> but you would have to point all the possible save-destinations to that path
<intelgma> a good start would be to symlink /tmp to that dir, possibly /var/tmp and /var/log as well, like: mkdir /mnt/ramdisk/{tmp,var/log,var/tmp} && mount --bind /tmp /mnt/ramdisk/tmp
<intelgma> and so on
<intelgma> wait, that should probably be mount --move olddir newdir
<intelgma> no, that applies to mountpoints only
#lubuntu 2012-11-28
<intelgma> bioterror: video playback, again, shows all the troubles i had in the first place. i basically did nothing except browsing and reading man pages
<DifferentTurret> hello
<DifferentTurret> Hello...?
<TheDifferentTurr> Hello
<Unit193> !ask | TheDifferentTurr
<ubot93> TheDifferentTurr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ahmuck> how do i make mouse modificaions
<holstein> Ahmuck: i think the easy way depends on what hardware... you can always edit or add a text file
<Slayback> when i try to open a file of internet radio on the web it always asks me what program i want to open with it, how can i do so it will remember it is audacious???
<holstein> save and open from audacious.. set audacious as the default application
<Ahmuck> what file do i edit
<Ahmuck> i need to turn my pad mouse off, or the slider on the left of the pad mouse on my laptop
<Slayback> holstein i tried that, how do i  set as default?
<Slayback> holstein i tried that, no i know how to put as default, but it wont open automaticly by that anyway
<Slayback> holstein  i dont know how to set as default anyway.. how?
<Amgine> Slayback: right-click on file -> open with, select radio button at the bottom "Set selected application as default action of this file type." Select application. Click ok.
<Slayback> amgine that option i cant see
<Amgine> Where are you right-clicking on the file?
<Slayback> amgine where? right on the file.. on the desktop
<Slayback> and the Choose an application window come up but there is no "Set selected application as default action of this file type." button
<Amgine> Slayback: try using PCManFM.
<Amgine> (the file browser)
<Ahmuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<Ahmuck> know anything about xinput?
<Ahmuck> xinput set-int-prop 13 "Device Enabled" (132) 13 0
<Ahmuck> i keep getting an error
<Ahmuck> xinput set-int-prop 13 "Device Enabled" 8 0
<Ahmuck> arg!
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get xinput command to stick?
<Ahmuck> to stay
<Ahmuck> hrm, it seems my laptop has a Fn - F7 button for disabling the touchpad
<Ahmuck> how do i set a command for startup
<Ahmuck> ?
<Ahmuck> i need to set numlockx on
<Ahmuck>  /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc - here?
<Slayback> Amgine how?
<Slayback> PC;amFM ??
<Slayback> where is trashcan on lubuntu ??
<bioterror> in pcmanfm
<Slayback> what is pcmanfm ?
<bioterror> open terminal and say: man pcmanfm
<bioterror> I assume there is a man page for that
<Unit193> There is, but not the best.
<Ulkesh> We are all Kosh
<Ulkesh> :D
<ashleyludlow> hello?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ehlo
<touil> Hello everyone. I have a problem on my lubuntu 12.10 laptop which I cannot solve.
<touil> Since I moved from ubuntu 12.04 to lubundu 12.10 on my samsung N220 netbook, all I see when I try to wake the computer after it has gone into standby is a black screen.
<touil> The hard disk is awaken but whatever I do, the screen stays black.
<touil> The wake from standby used to work perfectly with ubuntu 12.04.
<touil> Would anyone have something to advice to try to get it fixed ? Thank you.
<fragalot>  If the Supersnap or Ultrasnap device accidentally gets activated, do
<fragalot> not use.
<fragalot> Hold the EnSure & SystemSURE Plus upright when taking readings.
<fragalot> Read the Supersnap or Ultrasnap sampling device within one
<fragalot> minute of activation.
<fragalot> To ensure shelf-life for up to a year, the Supersnap and Ultrasnap
<fragalot> sampling devices should be refrigerated at 2-8
<fragalot> o
<fragalot> C (35-46
<fragalot> o
<fragalot> F).
<fragalot> Sample devices will tolerate room temperature (<25
<fragalot> o
<fragalot> C) for 4
<fragalot> weeks.
<bioterror> famous gentoo flooder :(
<fragalot> terribly sorry
<bioterror> :D
<fragalot> was using my work laptop, putty, and accidentally right-clicked
<bioterror> yeah, I know
<bioterror> it sucks!
 * fragalot crawls back in his hole
<bioterror> best is if you accidentally paste something from another channel
<bioterror> or private conversations :D
<aaas> yeah don't worry he'll be dead by the end of the day
<aaas> oops
<aaas> right-click
<aaas> ;)
<fragalot> bioterror: or sensitive work related information
<fragalot> y'know, the kind of stuff that'd get you fired :P
<anGe_____> hello 2 everyone
<anGe_____> can i ask a question or it's too late?
<anGe_____> :)
#lubuntu 2012-11-29
<frankko> What is the name of the former gsynaptics binary?
<frankko> my synaptics touchpad needs configuring =D
<Unit193> gpointing-device-settings ?
<frankko> Unit193, thankyou
<Unit193> Sure.
<frankko> is there an app for taking screenshots by default on lubuntu?
<Unit193> Yep, print screen key triggers scrot.
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type scrot --help
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/scrot
<frankko> have anyone used flickr? why does it resize my pictures i uploaded. a screenshot at 1920 looks horrid in 1024 =P
<frankko> Unit193, screenshot =D https://sites.google.com/site/kemuffkamelen/_/rsrc/1354158843591/home/dump.png
<frankko> i think i got lxde pretty enough for my taste =D
<Unit193> But, but, but.... Pink!
<Unit193> ;)
<halluz> Anyone able to help me with a networking problem on Lubuntu?
<bioterror> hard to help if you dont tell us what's wrong
<halluz> Heh, didn't know if anyone was here or not... Ok here's the issue
<halluz> old box running Lubuntu and has nginx installed
<halluz> I'm downloading a file via HTTP locally (using internal IP addresses)
<halluz> and it's going at around 500 b/s
<halluz> external connection is fine on the Lubuntu box, pulling 5 Mbps
<Zuperman> hello, i have problem... my openbox just wont start on startup... i can't use keyboard, and i have just one desktop...
<Zuperman> anyone help?
<bioterror> you cant go to TTY?
<riler> how can I change theme in Lubuntu without GUI (terminal / config editing)
<frankko> is there a globalmenu plugin for lxde somewhere?
<ashleyludlow> hello?
<frankko> whoa.. internet went down
<ashleyludlow> anyone on?
<Tm_T> hello
<a_b0y> what is the shortcut for the task manager?
<mkr_> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed in my laptop right now. I want to install lubuntu and replace my ubuntu with this new one. What is the easiest way to install lubuntu without using any flashdrive or CD? please give me step wise instruction
<a_b0y> good question, idk
<holstein> mkr_: i might just take the hard drive to another machine...
<holstein> you could upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04 (then on to 12.10 if you want) and sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> i would call that ^^ "plan b"
<a_b0y> just buy a new computer
<Amgine> Question: How do I use usb headphones? When selected via alsamixer, the playback is still via the laptop speakers.
<rethus> hi
<rethus> i wan't to install lubuntu. whats the different with hdmedia and default lubuntu?
<rethus> unetbootin make it choosable, but on webpage i read nothing about this
<holstein> Amgine: i might just install pulse.. i might install pavucontrol ..sometimes its easier to use multiple devices
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> i would run "aplay -l" in a terminal and see that the usb device is there
<Amgine> Thanks, holstein.
<Amgine> aplay isn't actually installed in the vanilla lubuntu.
<holstein> Amgine: cool... check out that link i poseted then
<holstein> the usb device will be used by alsa like any other (or not)
<Amgine> Yep. actually, aplay might be, I was in the wrong window. <checks>
<holstein> you can decide what (if any) extra tools or pacakges for support/diagnositcs you want to install
<holstein> aplay should be...
<Amgine> yah, it shows the usb items.
<Amgine> <grin> aplay *isn't* installed on the BSD server...
<holstein> Amgine: i remember just installing pulse for ease of use
<holstein> that was in crunchbang that doesnd ship with pulse either..
<Amgine> <nods> I may. Alsa just annoyed the heck out of me when I was trying a couple hours ago...
<Amgine> <reads lots>
<holstein> im actually an audio guy.. but i mostly use jack
#lubuntu 2012-11-30
<user10980495> Can't get images in dillo browser 3. I uncommented "load_images=YES" in dillorc file.
<user10980495> Anyone else get images in dillo (a lightweight browser).  sudo apt-get install dillo
<user10980495> ??
<Slayback> hi how do i open a .i386 file in lubuntu, its warsow..i386 and when i click it it asks me what kind of program i want to open it with and its the lubuntu meny thats the list of programs i can choose, like System tools, Preferences, games, internet, office, etc etc.... wth ??
<holstein> Slayback: what are you trying to do?
<Slayback> ive tried to open in terminal too ./warsow and it says Permission denied
<Slayback> im trying to open the game
<holstein> open?.. you want to run a game? or install it?.. is it for linux?
<holstein> i would refer to http://www.warsow.net/download/ubuntu_precise Slayback
<Slayback> ive already installed it, its Warsow
<Slayback> i have already done everything that says on that site
<holstein> Slayback: i dont think so
<holstein> Slayback: one thing it says is playdeb.net.. you dont want to add those sources?
<Slayback> i just said . "ive tried to open in terminal too ./warsow and it says Permission denied"
<Slayback> playdeb.net link is down thats why i installed it in terminal
<holstein> Slayback: OK.. you have done something incorrectly.. would you like to work with me or one of the other volunteers here to determine where the issue is?
<Slayback> yes
<Slayback> i would like
<holstein> i might just start over.. rm what you have and start over with me
<holstein> so, open a terminal and mkdir something we can work from
<holstein> maybe ~/warsow .. or ~/games/warsow
<holstein> let me know when you are cd'd into the dirctory
<Slayback> ive done everything that says on http://www.warsow.net/download/ubuntu_precise and the the terminal says ./warsow: 54: exec: ./warsow.i386: Permission denied
<Slayback> i have inside warsow
<holstein> Slayback: cool.. i would prefer starting over
<holstein> Slayback: if you want to try running that as root, go ahead
<holstein> Slayback: you can also check the persmission and
<holstein> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> !chmod
<Slayback> ive tried sudo too
<holstein> Slayback: you want to contact the project maintainer then?
<holstein> otherwise, we can walk through the steps again and i might see what the issue is
<Slayback> i dont know how to contact project maintainer
<holstein> Slayback: sometimes, i prefer using the entire path
<holstein> Slayback: ~/Download/whatever/warsow/or/whatever
<holstein> instead of ./warsow
<Slayback> i have also went on File properties and maked the warsow.i386 file executable, and when i click it a popup comes up and asks 3 option, Execute, execute in terminal, or Cancel, and when i press execute nothing happens
<holstein> Slayback: i dont think there is any doubt there is an issue
<Slayback> why in Downloads? its nothing in there
<holstein> Slayback: i would like to start at the beginning.. re-download
<holstein> Slayback: im suggesting you complete the entire path instead of ./warso
<Slayback> what do you mean?
<holstein> Slayback: that that could be the error.. you are not cd'd into the correct directory
<holstein> Slayback: thats why i suggested using the complet path
<Slayback> i am, kristoffer@DIXONSXP:~/warsow_1.02$
<holstein> Slayback: the path i gave with "Download" in it was an example only
<holstein> Slayback: cool... i would complete the entire path to the fiel
<holstein> file*
<Slayback> what do u mean complete the entire path?
<holstein> Slayback: the path to ./warsow
<Slayback> i dont understand?
<holstein> instead of running ./warsow
<holstein> run /path/to/warsow
<Slayback> bash: /path/to/warsow: No such file or directory
<holstein>  /home/kristoffer/warsow/wahtever
<holstein> Slayback: correct
<holstein> Slayback: i *dont* know the path
<holstein> Slayback: you do
<Slayback> what is a path?
<holstein> Slayback: i am making sample paths
<holstein> Slayback: the path to .warsow.. the file you are trying to run
<Slayback> ./warsow.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<holstein>  /home/kristoff/warsow_1.02/warsow ...or whatever it is
<Slayback> that file?
<holstein> Slayback: whatever file you are trying to run that is not running
<Slayback> i dont know???
<holstein> Slayback: open a terminal
<Slayback> ok
<holstein> type /home/
<holstein> then hit tab a few times
<holstein> that will give you options
<Slayback> bash: /home/: Is a directory
<holstein> i can cd to a directory and try running ./warsow ... OR, i can use the entire path/to/the/file
<Slayback> i get that when i write /home/
<holstein> Slayback: yes.. its a directory. and under that *somewhere* is the warsow
<holstein> Slayback: if you would start over with me, i would know the path
<Slayback> yeah. should i cd home?
<holstein> and any errors
<Slayback> the path is warsow.i386
<holstein> Slayback: are you going to be here for a bit?
<Slayback> yeah
<holstein> Slayback: i dont want to download this silly game and get in installed and come back here and you're gone
<Slayback> no i will be here
<holstein> Slayback: please give me 5 minutes
<Slayback> apriciate it
<Slayback> i
<Slayback> ok
<holstein> Slayback: you dont want the server, correct?
<Slayback> what do u mean?
<Slayback> what server?
<holstein> Slayback: there is a server and a client for warsow.. you are trying to install the client, correct?
<Slayback> yeah
<holstein> http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/getdeb-games-i386/warsow_1.02-1~getdeb1_i386.deb.html
<holstein> actually.. http://pkgs.org/download/warsow
<holstein> Slayback: and just grab what is relevant
<holstein> you can use gdebi or the terminal to install it
<Slayback> i open it in gdebi and it says        Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: warsow-data (>= 1.02)
<holstein> http://pkgs.org/download/warsow-data
<Slayback> what there? ive already ben there and i pressed that download and downloaded it??
<Slayback> should i install it in terminal like that says on the  Install Howto instead?
<holstein> Slayback: i would install warsow-data in gdebi ...or try
<Slayback> in gdebi? how?
<Slayback> do u mean the warsow_1.02-1~getdeb1_i386.deb file?
<holstein> Slayback: the same way you did the warow one that gave you the error that you need warsow-data
<holstein> you needed warsow-data. there it is
<Slayback> ok but where is that warsow-data file?
<Slayback> the file that gets downloaded from that site is warsow_1.02-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<holstein> from http://pkgs.org/download/warsow-data
<holstein> this one, though looking quite similar, has a different file named "warsow-data" which i think you will need
<Slayback> yeah from that link the warsow_1.02-1~getdeb1_i386.deb  is downloaded, cant fint warsow-data file
<Slayback> sorry
<Slayback> 'i found it now
<Slayback> downloading,
<Slayback> 9 minutes
<holstein> Slayback: btw... my download i was just doing said 20minutes.. i stoped it and got another mirror and its down in under 2
<Slayback> holstein in under 2 what? i just downloaded it and im installing now
<Slayback> holstein: i just finished installing, and the gdebi status is saying Same version is already installed
<Slayback> ill try to open it now
<Slayback> it still dont work, i just get ./warsow.i386: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Slayback> trying to reinstall......
<Slayback> and its the same problems as always.......
<Slayback> holstein thanks for trying to help me anyway but i have to go now, bye
<deitarion> I'm trying to set up an old Acer TravelMate 250 laptop for someone and it's not seeing the internal WiFi. The data I've found on the series says "on select models" but I'm not sure if they'd be stupid enough to put an RFKill button on a laptop with no WiFi.
<deitarion> Any tips for getting more info?
<intore> good morning. this is the first time in #lubuntu. I have a netbook asus eeepc and i installed lubuntu. I've got little problems with the keyboard. The first one is that i can mute the volume but not the reverse. The second one trying to increase the screen brightness happens that the screen turns black and wakes up the next press. It is also not regular because the maximum brightness is not on the last pressure. Could you help me please?
<searching> @pcmanfm --desktop --profile lubuntu or Lubuntu?
<bioterror> capital L
<searching> bioterror look this pictures
<searching> sometime freeze or hang
<searching> http://postimage.org/image/nbeqhp82z/
<searching> lubuntu 12.04 and 11.10
<searching> in firefox
<searching> or if lxterminal when typeing hang for a moment
<searching> I tried to sleep 4 lxpanel
<searching> it`s not working
<searching> lxpanel 0.5.8
<searching> after 4 or 5 lxpanelctl restart it`s ok
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> are you sure about hardware?
<searching> Intel 2400 Mhz 768 ram 64 Mb integrated intel video card
<searching> alternate install
<searching> 12.04 installed normal
<searching> video problem?
<searching> [   139.901] (EE) intel(0): Detected a hung GPU, disabling acceleration.
<searching> [   139.901] (EE) intel(0): When reporting this, please include i915_error_state from debugfs and the full dmesg.
<searching> from xorg log
<bioterror> I mean is your hard drive for example okay?
<searching> yes
<bioterror> but that sounds also nice :D
<searching> how to update lxpanel to 0.5.10?
<searching> when that freeze it affect pidgin or xchat
<searching> lxpanelctl restart 4 or 5 times it`s ok
<bioterror> you have a driver related problem
<bioterror> if you google your error on xorg
<searching> how to fix?
<searching> sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/dri/0/i915_error_state
<searching> give 000000000
<searching> bioterror find a solution?
<bioterror> searching, 42!
<searching> ?
<searching> :))))
<searching> bioterror if edit /etc/init/lxdm.conf sleep 5
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I have to go
<bioterror> to buy xmas calendar for kids
<searching> ok bye
<faLUCE> Hi, when I press ctrl+alt+fx I can access a specific display. Is it possible to access to that display inside my window manager (I use lightdm on lubuntu)  on a virtual window?
<iamkodi19> hya
<iamkodi19> hhmm
<searching> autoremove libdrm-intel1 not working because plymount dependence how to fix?
<tsimpson> why are you trying to remove it?
<searching> I upgraded xserver-xorg-video-intel
<tsimpson> and?
<tsimpson> xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on libdrm-intel1 from what I can see
<searching>  libdrm-intel1                       2.4.26-1ubuntu1
<searching> depends on plymount
<searching> xserver-xorg-video-intel I can autoremove
<searching> and update
<tsimpson> but why do you need to remove it to update it?
<searching> but libdrm no
<searching> sometime hang
<searching> in firefox
<searching> or in lxterminal
<tsimpson> no, I'm asking why you need to remove the package if all you want to do is update it?
<searching> typeing and hang for a little time
<searching> may be libdrm is old
<tsimpson> you should not have to remove the package to update it
<searching> Even you can try to update these packages:
<searching> xserver-xorg-video-intel
<searching> is update
<searching> libdrm-intel1
<searching> is not update
<tsimpson> well you don't want to autoremove libdrm*, you'll probably take your entire system with it
<searching> http://postimage.org/image/nbeqhp82z/
<searching> that happen in firefox
<searching> lxpanelctl restart 4 or 5 times
<searching> and after it`s ok
<searching> what to edit or install/reinstall
<tsimpson> you should need to remove any packages to update them, just update without removing them
<searching> if it is happens affect pidgin or xchat
<searching> help me update libdrm-intel1
<searching> xchat change color
<searching> I don`t find the bug
<tsimpson> I don't know how to, I've never needed to touch that stuff, thankfully
<searching> ok but where is the problem
<searching> lubuntu 12.04 same problem
<searching> in 11.10 I can minimize
<tsimpson> I have no idea, I haven't seen that problem myself
<searching> but in 12.04 need to alt+F1
<searching> xserver-xorg-video-intel            2:2.15.901-1ubuntu2.2
<searching> Linux root 3.0.0-12-generic
<searching> or something in lxpanel?
<searching> lxpanel 0.5.8
<searching> ok thanks
<superbbb> hi
<superbbb> i've a problem
<superbbb> i can't setup lubuntu on acer 3634 wlmi
<leszek> hi
<superbbb> hi
<superbbb> can you help me leszek?
<leszek> superbbb: depends on what your problem is ;)
<superbbb> qith the sys driver
<superbbb> w
<leszek> sys driver ?
<superbbb> yes sys video driver
<leszek> sis video driver you mean ?
<superbbb> yes
<leszek> superbbb: ist there even an sis driver available ?
<superbbb> i've a problem with the installation
<superbbb> doesn't start
<leszek> ah there is one
<leszek> installation of lubuntu ?
<superbbb> yes
<superbbb> it's old my acer
<superbbb> and in the acer 3634wlmi there's not a hd, i use 2 usb
<leszek> superbbb: did you try to boot in failsafe mode ?
<superbbb> failsafe ?
<superbbb> what is?
<superbbb> i'm italian
<superbbb> what is failsafe?
<leszek> failsafe mode allows you to boot with a vesa graphics driver, apci and apm turned off and so on
<leszek> so its a boot option which you can choose as a fallback when normal boot fails
<superbbb> listen leszeck, the boot it's ok, when i start the install or live the screen flicks
<leszek> so whats your problem in details then ? It starts to a live environment and then you click install right ?
<superbbb> i want to install lubu in acer 3634 wlmi without internal hd, so i use usb, but when i click on install or live lubu, after the screen flicks
<superbbb> understand now?
<superbbb> here there 's my problem
<superbbb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/1034812/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034812 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "SiS video driver circles round login screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leszek> superbbb: so just like I said try booting with the failsafe mode which uses vesa graphics and that should not have such a problem
<superbbb> how can i do?
<superbbb> there's a guide?
<leszek> I made an screencast on this
<leszek> but you could simply hit f6 on the bootmanager
<leszek> superbbb: here you can find a video. Most of it applies still today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt1bZ5z-L3Q
<tre> Does anyone know how to change theme in Lubuntu via terminal (not using lxappearance)?
<mistaknly> What kernal do I install?
<mistaknly> 12.10 alternate
<mistaknly> linux-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic, linux-image-3.5.0-17-generic
<genii-around> linux-image-generic
<Amgine> "extra generic" sounds fun.
<mistaknly> thx, where do I find the info about the differences?  I searched for a while now...
<Unit193> Two are metapackages.
<mistaknly> jeez, I'm so old I don't know what a metapackage is, sorry.  Damn, I didn't use to be a newb....;>
<genii-around> The linux-image-generic    type named ones are just convenience to always have the latest kernel when you do dist-upgrade. The specifically numbered ones are the actual ones it would point to. The -extra package is same idea, excpet it contains additional kernel drivers, many of which are proprietary
<mistaknly> so i picked like you said and just installing the base drivers for the system (not all) and it used some of the other kernals as part of the deal....(metapackages??)
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Unit193> :D
<mistaknly> I also had to set hdparm since the cd kept failing.  None of this is in the basic install instructions
<mistaknly> k
<Unit193> Hrm, that's fun.  Are you using the mini.iso?
<Unit193> Alternate doesn't normally ask for kernel.
<mistaknly> i386 alternate, but I had a failure do to the cd not picking stuff up
<mistaknly> So I had to put in hdparm -d1 -a8 -u1
<mistaknly> Now it works
<mistaknly> It's not like a movie where it "don't" care about a couple of wrong bits.
<mistaknly> I'm using cdrw 4x
<mistaknly> thx genii and Unit
<Unit193> Sure, but I didn't help much. :)
<mistaknly> moral support is important too...
#lubuntu 2012-12-01
<BWMerlin> I have an issue with my lubuntu not automatically joining my hidden network
<BWMerlin> every time I turn it on I have to manually choose the join hidden network option and select my network from a list
<BWMerlin> anyway to fix this?
<pcman> hi
<bootinfdsds> Hi Peeps Anyone wanna hangout this morning ? https://diasp.eu/posts/738249
<searching>  how to remove flashplayer installed with apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<searching> bioterror it is funny I have a flashplayer 10 .deb file and it is installing flashplayer 11
<TheLordOfTime> searching, that's because its pulling the latest installer from the remote source probably, the latest is 11 (stable)
<searching> where I can find the libflashplayer.so 10 version?
<TheLordOfTime> you can't?
<searching> no
<TheLordOfTime> you don't listen then
<TheLordOfTime> Adobe dropped support for 10
<TheLordOfTime> therefore they dont have the updates online, nor do they have them in an easy-install version.
<TheLordOfTime> why do you need the 10 version?
<TheLordOfTime> 11's backwards-compatible with 10 last i checked.
<TeamRocket1233c> Anyone having trouble with the Lubuntu 12.10 installer?
<TeamRocket1233c> As in when it's not done installing yet, the thing quits?
<searching> because resque 128 video ram
<TheLordOfTime> ...?
<searching> I have only 64 Mb video
<TheLordOfTime> 10 requires 128MB video ram too you know
<TheLordOfTime> that's what it says in their specs.
 * TheLordOfTime reads the old whitelists from Adboe
<searching> yes
<TheLordOfTime> Adobe*
<TheLordOfTime> then i'm confused...
<searching> it is a problem with my video card than?
<TheLordOfTime> what're you trying to actually attain here?
<TheLordOfTime> how old's your system?
<TheLordOfTime> oir is your system a netbook?
<TheLordOfTime> (64MB vid ram is old equipment last i checked)
<TeamRocket1233c> And yeah, burned off both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Lubuntu 12.10 for distribution to whoever wants it.
<searching> no 2400 Mhz 768 Ram 64 video intel integrated
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't tell me squat  about the age of the system :P
<TheLordOfTime> 768MB RAM?
<TheLordOfTime> ... wow, been AGES since i've seen anything under a gig.
<TeamRocket1233c> My PC came with half a gig of DDR2.
<TeamRocket1233c> Sempron 3400+~1.8GHz.
<searching> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<TeamRocket1233c> And yet it runs Ubuntu 12.10 with Unity just fine. :)
<TheLordOfTime> most people around here know what they're doing and get decent systems... :P
<TheLordOfTime> (here being my region)
<TheLordOfTime> searching, again, 10's got security holes that're only fixed in 11.
<TheLordOfTime> searching, did you even try 11 and see what happens?
<searching> ok
<TeamRocket1233c> TheLordOfTime: Hey, compared to the PII that I was dealing with before, what I'm running now is a decent system.
<searching> yes but I try html5 youtube video
<searching> works fine but
<TheLordOfTime> searching, HTML5 doesnt need flash, and not all youtube videos have HTML5 support.
<TheLordOfTime> isnt that still in beta...?
<searching> it is happen to freeze some time
<searching> not the video but sometime the system hung freeze
<TheLordOfTime> how old's the system?
<searching> http://postimage.org/image/nbeqhp82z/
<searching> intel 2400 768 ram 64 video integrated
<TheLordOfTime> you're not answering the questoin :P
<searching> that happens after watching html5 youtube video
<searching> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<searching> find how old is
<searching> lol
<TheLordOfTime> Outside of netbooks, i've only seen <128MB video cards, integrated or otherwise, on OLD systems
<TheLordOfTime> right...
<searching> next year I need an Intel dual core 1155 socket
<TheLordOfTime> i'm going to go find something to eat.
 * TheLordOfTime shall return
<searching> on youtube a guy had an 8 Mb video card and watched youtube video
<searching> how it does?
<phiscribe> i can watch vids with a 4mb video card, but not flash. it has to be a local file
<phiscribe> and not compressed
#lubuntu 2012-12-02
<bokjhv> dlbike76, mornin'
<IronWaffle> Hey I've been having a problem with video on lubuntu. Video from dvds only work for a bit when I boot up my computer, then don't work after that, I have to reboot to fix it. Any idea what can be causing this? It's happening on my Dell Dimension 2400 and my eMachines 250 netbook
<bioterror> not the first one to have problems with dvd playback
<bioterror> I have no experience with those as I always dd if=/dev/sr0 of=Movies/movie.img and watch them with XBMC
<IronWaffle> Not just a real dvd either, happens with iso files of dvds
<IronWaffle> And even though I've been using linux for 2 years now I know very little command line haha
<bioterror> are you using the gnome-mplayer?
<IronWaffle> No I'm using VLC, but I havd mplayer installed, I need it for DeVeDe to work
<Travis> Hello
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze. The same card freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
<Ibra> Hello
<Ibra> Anybody here ?
<mathi> hi
<leszek> hi
<rt2500pci> I run 12.04 and have an Edimax PCMCIA Wireless card which works OK on a laptop running  Debian Squeeze BUT freezes 12.04 a few seconds after inserting it. Can anyone help me?
<leszek> rt2500pci: so an rt2500pci chip correct ?
<rt2500pci> yes
<leszek> rt2500pci: did you try disabling the power saving mode with : iwconfig wlan0 power off
<rt2500pci> before or after inserting the card
<rt2500pci> ?
<rt2500pci> before or after inserting the card?
<leszek> after
<leszek> also a dmesg or syslog would help here otherwise it would be really hard to figure out whats wrong here
<rt2500pci> ok,  pastebin stuff will follow shorthly
<clarz> Hi all. Why my lxpanel settings (fast launcher) always reset after reloading? All my added apps are cleared? Lubuntu 12.04
<bioterror> good question
<bioterror> give some rm -rf to lxpanel under ~/.config/
<clarz> what it could be related with?
<clarz> OS is fresh installed
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> remove the lxpanel folder from .config
<bioterror> and login and logout
<clarz> what do you mean by login/out? lxpanel restart? Or service lightdm stop / start?
<clarz> I removed that folder , restarted the lxpanel and folder is created again without panel file in it
<clarz> I will try now to add my apps and to see if they will be reset
<Moewe> hi
<cheatos> Hi all, I was wondering wether it is possible to disable the notification center in LXDE? It really starts to annoy me since I upgraded my 11.04 to 12.04...
<imark> ive just installed lubuntu on my netbook and the power button doesn't work,
<imark> from what I can tell its a common problem but I cant fix it
#lubuntu 2013-11-25
<d3m0n0> hello
<danix> hi guys i am running lubuntu 13.10 and i cannot get vhosts to point to their respective index files on apache  .  please point me to a working guide
<bobbyboy> Is lubuntu light because of the the desktop environment and included applications or has other trimming been done?
<ianorlin>  both some other things might not be included by default have anything in particular you need
<bobbyboy> thx for the answer. Im a linux newb and am looking for a good distribution and this one is going to be it. see ya
<ianorlin> ok
<psimon> hello
<tomboy64> i am running lubuntu quantal on an armhf machine
<tomboy64> how do i install icedtea/openjdk there?
<Kaffien> lubuntu failed to install with the following error.  http://pastebin.com/ebDkYwYv   I cannot seem to install zram-config separately. any ideas?
<k1l> hi i heard some rumors that 14.04 will be made a LTS. but can only find mailinglist entries which suggest to make it LTS. what is the actual plan for 14.04?
<Unit193> To make it a LTS.
<pleia2> with 3 years of support
<k1l> ok, thanks
<pleia2> (trying to dig up the exact email)
<Unit193> Right, always forget about that 5 year thing.  14.04 is the 3 year LTS, the next one is planned to be more of a transition/development one for LXQT.
<k1l> yeah, i just found some mails asking or suggesting. but nothing like a announcment
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-November/006187.html - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-November/006202.html
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-users/2013-November/006203.html too.
<k1l> Unit193: yes, but "I still think we can do an LTS." did sound like "we are still brainstorming so far" to me. no like a announcement. but i think a clear announcement would not harm :)
<zleap> does lubuntu 13.10 fit on a cd or dvd, i am guessing as its <700mb it will go on a cd
<garshasp> this isnt a bad product
<holstein> garshasp: this?
<garshasp> yeah lubuntu
<garshasp> so far so good
<garshasp> except for flash being ready
<garshasp> definitely more stable than unity
<holstein> flash? from adobe?
<holstein> flash has nothing to do with linux.. it comes to us as-is
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.327-0saucy2 (partner), package size 6443 kB, installed size 17166 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<garshasp> oh, should work off package manager yeah
<holstein> garshasp: it willl work as it works. it comes to us from them.. we dont have any input on it
<garshasp> well i got x-chat to work and it hasnt crashed in 5 mins, so id say its quite an improvement over the unity build
<holstein> i use the chrome browser, not chromium, to have current flash
<garshasp> thats a good idea
<garshasp> id like for everything to work out of box obviously
<holstein> garshasp: unity is not included in lubuntu, so theres no reason to dicuss it here
<Unit193> holstein: You can even use that in chromium. ;)
<garshasp> is that too much to ask these days?
<holstein> garshasp: ask adobe, and if they allow it, it will "work" out of the box
<garshasp> overall no complaints
<garshasp> compared to ubuntu unity build its a marvel
<holstein> garshasp: some developers for unity may/may not be here contributing voluntarily to this, and/or the unity project.. if you have complaints about unity, please direct them to the proper channels.. thanks!
<garshasp> well hey i got it to work
<garshasp> thanks
<garshasp> you guys sure are swell
<garshasp> holstein, accept the feedback bub
<garshasp> holstein, the unity build was highly unstable for my pc
<garshasp> its not the devs fault so you can take off the kneepads
<holstein> garshasp: unity works fine for me, i just dont choose to use it, since it doesnt address or meet my needs.. you are welcome to ignore the experience as well
<garshasp> yeah this is a real gem
#lubuntu 2013-11-26
<edburns> Greetings programs.
<edburns> I have some upgrade woes.
<edburns> I've written them up in a text file.
<edburns> Can someone please take a look?
<edburns> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/3675035 ?
<edburns> Subject: Lubuntu fails to boot after applying upgrade
<edburns> If someone could suggest the best non-synchronous forum in which to post this request, I'd appreciate it.
<edburns> wxl: Are you here today?
<edburns> Anyone here?
<Otman> bonsoir
<Otman> je veux le command pour faire logout
<Otman> ?
<Otman> un command directement fait logout n´est pas comme lubuntu-logout
<Otman> I want to be the sign out in lubuntu ..
<Otman> Directly and not like "lubuntu-logout"
<Otman> ....
#lubuntu 2013-11-27
<tkvn> join #linuxmint
<lapt0p> Where do i find the option to change the keyboard keys combination for switching keyboard layouts?
<lapt0p> What a low amount of support is given here.
<edburns> wxl: Hello, are you here?
<SonikkuAmerica> edburns: I doubt he is, but I am : what's your issue?
<edburns> SonikkuAmerica: Hello, are you still here?
<edburns> I missed your page.
<edburns> The issue is "fail to boot after upgrade, 13.04 -> 13.10".
<edburns> I have some details in a text file.
<edburns> I can pastebin it if you like.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I'm here... go ahead
#lubuntu 2013-11-28
<urielvigilant> In Lubuntu 13.10 , i went to Session Definitons, then i put a signal on Aplet impression to manage files impression and in the energy manager, both open, but then when i Terminate computer and switch off  after Switch on it don t  open atStartUp. How to do that permanetly  ?
<Myidim3> hello
<mydim3> can anyone here help me?
<mydim3> hello?
<bioterror> !ask | mydim3
<ubottu> mydim3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mydim3> i want to turn my lubuntu into mac looking
<bioterror> might be easier with KDE or Gnome
<mydim3> but you can do it right?
<mydim3> how do you make the linux dock disapear
<mydim3> i only need one thing
<mydim3> how do you make the taskbar just like macs?
<mydim3> ?
<ITMan_> Hi All
<ITMan_> Lubuntu should be Faster and beautiful
<ITMan_> Like Windows 8.1
<Mydim3> hello
<Mydim3> can anyone help me?
<Mydim3> im trying to install a mac theme on lubuntu
<Mydim3> anyone?
<Unit193> Well, what's the problem?
<Mydim3> well
<Mydim3> there is a sh file
<Mydim3> and i don't knowhow to install it
<Unit193> You normally install from the repo, or unpack whatever theme into ~/.themes/
<Mydim3> so put it in the themes folder?
<Unit193> That's a script, so in this case no.
<Mydim3> then how do i install the theme?
<Mydim3> wait so
<Mydim3> what do i do with the script
<Unit193> In theory you'd run it, but as I'm guessing it's a random script you downloaded, I'd recommend reading it and knowing what it's going to do.
<Mydim3> it said run in terminal
<Mydim3> and the terminal says this
<Mydim3> mydim3@Mydim3s:~/Desktop$
<Mydim3> what do i do to that?
<Unit193> As I said, best to read the script and see.  Otherwise check in Appearance settings and see if it's there.
<Mydim3> do you have teamviewer?
<Unit193> No.
<Mydim3> if u had that
<Mydim3> u can controll my computer
<Mydim3> and u could do it yourself
<Unit193> Random strangers on the internet aren't the best option to control your computer.  See http://www.maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/ for some ideas.
<Mydim3> lol
<Mydim3> i trust you
<sventon> hi all.  I try to follow the instructions here: http://javahacker.com/how-to-setup-ubuntu-under-macos-x-on-a-macbook-with-swedish-keyboard-svenskt-tangentbord-using-virtualbox/  but the guide is writen for gnome and i am not able to find this menu in lxde. Do I need to install gnome to change this settings ?
<sventon> workaround ?
<ianorlin> what menu?
<sventon> in the instructions it say open "System->Preferences->Keyboard" and select "Macbook/Macbook Pro" I can't find that option in my lubuntu install
<ianorlin> what lubuntu version?
<sventon> 13.10
<sventon> I only have  "preference" option in my main menu no "settings" option
<ianorlin> its not on main menu
<ianorlin> it is on panel at the bottom to the right of the with a keyboard layout handler which might look like a flag
<ianorlin> right click on that
<ianorlin> sventon do you see it?
<ianorlin> it might also say US
<sventon> i am not sure what you mean ? I have a button saying SE (swedish) ?
<ianorlin> then are you sure it is not sweedish already?
<sventon> the last button on the right is the logout menu button
<sventon> yes I have a swedish leybord but some signs are wrong
<ianorlin> not sure what to do about signs in virtaul box do you have guest additions installed?
<sventon> the probelm and solution is described in the guide, http://javahacker.com/how-to-setup-ubuntu-under-macos-x-on-a-macbook-with-swedish-keyboard-svenskt-tangentbord-using-virtualbox/
<sventon> sorry, accidentally hit the enter button..  not sure about the guest additon are installed or not. got an error then i tried. Do you think that can have something to do with the keyboard, missing menu issue ?
<ianorlin> I am not sure how to get to that menu exactly
<sventon> ianorlin: but do you have a "settings" menu on your machine ?
<ianorlin> no
<sventon> I see, I guess "preferences" equals "settings" in Gnome then ?
<sventon> I have no clue how to solve this issue, Tried to install Gnome before but it is to heavy for my virutual machine
<sventon> can't find any information in the forums, spent hours to try to be able to write a @ sign
<Unit193> I haven't really read up much, but were you lookig for https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_Layouts ?
<ianorlin> if worst came to worst there is gucharmap to get special characters and then you can copy them
<ianorlin> it is under accessories
<sventon> Unit193: thank a lot ! Had not found that menu and are now trying out all options.
<sventon> I think I tried all the diffrent keybord models in the "select keyboard model" menu without sucess. Do you know if there are any way I can find out what other macbook 7.1 owners use ?
<sventon> this is insane, is there no list of machines there you sucessfully can install ubuntu/lubuntu and which machine you have to use another operating system?
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2013-11-29
<ps1mon> hello
<balsaq> good morning lubuntu
<Newk> hi, got an older computer installed with lubuntu 12.04 and has network pci that is recognized in the system.. but it fails to start it? NetworkManager is running but i am missing something to connect to my network
<Guest12997> How can I find out the temperature of my system? xsensors says 'No supported sensors found'
<Guest12997> (I'm on a live system now btw)
<holstein> Guest12997: i would try referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<genii> Guest12997: Do you have package lm-sensors installed?
<vn151502510> Guest12997: uhm, how about `cat /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp`
<Guest12997> genii, yeah, lm-sensors is installed, and I also ran sensors-detect
<Guest12997> vn151502510, no such file or directory
<Newk> so strange that i installed lubuntu 12.04 via netboot.. and once it is running it fails to see the network, very odd
<vn151502510> Guest12997: lxpanel has applet "temperature monitor", maybe
<Guest12997> holstein, I have no service module-init-tools
<holstein> Guest12997: you might not have a vendor that is supporting these tools
<Guest12997> holstein, which tools?
<holstein> Guest12997: the ones you are referencing and trying
<holstein> Guest12997: the hardware may not support linux
<Guest12997> holstein, the hardware came with RedHat pre-installed, so I'm sure it supports linux
<holstein> Guest12997: might *have* supported some kernel.. you cant assume it should report information to any OOS
<holstein> OS*
<Guest12997> holstein, well, short of buying a new computer, what can  I do about it?
<holstein> Guest12997: well, ideally, the vendor would help you with the support.. but, i think its likely something you can get working
<holstein> what would i do? just use the bios to make certain the hardware is functioning.. and clean the machine and use it
<Guest12997> holstein, well, I just replaced the paste between the CPU and the heatsing, so I want to make sure the temperature is not too high before I start using the pc for real. I'll just try with an older live system to see if the wiki instructions work
<holstein> Guest12997: the bios should report what  seek
<Guest12997> thanks for you help, i'm shutting down now before I melt something ;)
<holstein> what you seek*
<Guest12997> will try the bios, thanks!
<Newk> seemed like a common issue.. this fixed it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Change_Network_Manager_settings
<sventon> hi all. I running OSX/virutualbox/lubuntu but the resolution is wrong so i try to install guest aditions like suggested here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/311161/how-to-install-guest-additions-in-lubuntu-13-04. The problem is I don't have a "Install Guest Additions" menu item in the "Device" tab
<sventon> the only simmular menu item I have is named "Insert Guest Adition CD image". Really strange becouse all tutorials I ben able to find asume you have a "Install Guest Additions" menu
<sventon> ?
<tadcrazio> hey hoping someone can help me out here, I'm looking to change the size of icons in lubuntu and not change the whole resolution
<ianorlin> icons where tadcrazio
<tadcrazio> ianorlin, icons on the desktop
<tadcrazio> basically, what i want is everything slightly larger for my grandfather who will be using the computer
<juangod1> Hello there! i require asisstance with Lubuntu 12.10, no wireless networks are showing up when they should. I have a broadcom chip
#lubuntu 2013-11-30
<brotherBox> Hi everyone. Its probably a stupid question, but I would like to know how I can change the shortcut to move a window to the left or right. I couldn't find any keyboard shortcut using alt and shift that does that in the ~/.config/openbox file. Any advice?
<brotherBox> .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml file*
<tadcrazio> anyone know of a good windows hearts card game alternative?
<tadcrazio> didn't there use to be a card game pack? like several card games in one?
<MagneticDeer> hi guys the saucy alternate install hangs at detecting my network hardware, i.e. the bar goes to 100% and then i am stuck with an empty blue/white screen. can i check the logs somewhere or do the step manually so the install will continue?
<MrWolf34> Hi, anyone ever seen sth like this? Fresh install of Lubuntu 13.10 . Live System running good. But Install on HDD doesn't boot. After Grub just fuzzy screen. Freezes from side to center of screen than fades out black slowly.
<MrWolf34> Screenshot of video I took. http://pl.vc/5jydp
<MrWolf34> Live System from CD runs fine. Trying to access Grub options via holding down Shift Key (left or right) results in same screen, splitseconds after a small " Grub Loading. " appears upper left corner. Just one Dot in the sentence of "Grub Loading."
<entreri> hey there, it is known that 13.10 is very buggy ?
<ianorlin> what is buggy?
<ianorlin> tadtadcrazio I found an answer to your question from yesterday http://askubuntu.com/questions/103807/how-can-i-change-the-icon-size-on-lubuntus-desktop
<entreri> every time I install an app from Software Center the desktop icons disappear and I think lxde kind of crashes (because right-click menu shows up openbox menu instead (was showing normal mmenu before that)...)
<entreri> need a reboot
<entreri> Also, tabs on Chromium browser don't show the texts, only the icons
<theixle> Why would synclient TouchpadOff setting continually get set to 1
<theixle> Running Lubuntu via the chrubuntu project on an Acer C7 fwiw. Occasionally the touchpad will stop working and sometimes I can fix it with synclient TouchpadOff=0
<theixle> other times when I set that it just goes back to 1
<entreri> I don't have an answer and I doubt you will get it, Iit's been a while I'm for mine. But that's one of the reason I don't buy Chromebooks, in order to install Archlinux you have first to install Ubuntu lol
<entreri> I'm waiting for mine*
<theixle> There is an chomarchy project now
<theixle> Only for the ARM chromebooks atm though
<theixle> http://www.reddit.com/user/chromarchy
#lubuntu 2013-12-01
<entreri> hey guys, regularly I see desktop icons flying around all over the screen, in a secnd they appear and disapppear
<holstein> entreri: they dont for me.. are you using stock lubuntu 13.10?
<entreri> yes, I'm not sure why but it's really buggy for me. When I install an app from Software Center, icons on the desktop disappear and normal "right-click" menu crashes, I can only see the menu from Openbox
<entreri> then there are icons flying around like I said, they disappear and reappear...
<holstein> entreri: sounds to me like graphics card driver issues
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^ you can try this from a live CD.. or look for a proprietary driver that might be more appropriate for you device, if its an nvidia or ati
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<entreri> it doesn't do that on other *buntus or linuxmint
<holstein> entreri: mint might have the drivers i mention installed or available by default.. and the main ubuntu might prompt you
<holstein> entreri: you have tried "nomodeset" from a lubuntu live CD? have you looked for any additional drivers and insatlled them?
<entreri> no, because my Acer netbook have an integrated Intwl graphics card that should work by default with linux, usually
<holstein> entreri: so, you havent tried the "nomodeset" with a live CD?
<holstein> entreri: are you not interested in trying that suggestion?
<entreri> holstein: yes if it doesn't require a reinstall
<holstein> entreri: i didnt say, nor mean to imply a reinstall
<holstein> entreri: the link i gave states how to try "nomodeset" from a live CD
<entreri> can I do it without a live CD/USB, live ?
<holstein> entreri: i would first look for, and apply all upgrades.. then, i would consider installing whatever OS is working for you easily , and just add lxde or lubuntudekstop
<entreri> holstein: Also, the texts in Chromium's tabs doesn't show up, only the icons... not sure if all this is related
<holstein> entreri: i can only suggest ways to troubleshoot to determine if that is related or not
<holstein> entreri: when you say other ubuntu's worked, were they all the same version? 13.10 for example?
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and will have the same access to the same software and the same kernel with very similar hardware configuration support out of the box
<entreri> I think it's only lxde that is my problem
<holstein> if you have a situtation where ubuntu 12.04 worked and lubuntu 13.10 doesnt, its likely more to do with the kernel versions between 12.04 and 13.10 for example that lxde
<holstein> entreri: install another DE and confirm that
<holstein> entreri: install xfce and test
<entreri> not sure if it would not just be better downloader xubuntu ?
<entreri> downloading*
<holstein> entreri: it would be the same
<holstein> entreri: lubuntu *is* ubuntu with lxde.. xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<holstein> entreri: if you want to test if it is lxde that is the issue, you can install something other than lxde and test
<holstein> entreri: if you want to download xubntu and use it, go for it
<codeur> what to do if don't find a software in the applications after installing it
<codeur> on lubuntu
<Callaghan> codeur, is it in /usr/share/applications?
<codeur> checking
<codeur> Callaghan, it is not in the "local/share"
<codeur> btw don't find the "user" folder
<Callaghan> codeur, I think you are in the wrong place, click on the Menu, select "Run" and enter "pcmanfm /usr/share/applications" without the quotes, then click ok
<Callaghan> you should see a list of shortcuts to applications
<codeur> okay
<codeur> chalcedny, is there a space between  "pcmanfm /usr/" ?
<codeur> is there a space after pcmanfm
<Callaghan> yes
<codeur> I don't see it there as well :(
<Callaghan> ok, that explains why it doesn't show up in the menu
<codeur> but I find it installed at syneptic
<Callaghan> can you share the name of the application?
<codeur> sure
<codeur> yoono-desktop-1.8.43.tar.bz2
<codeur> I converted it to .dep
<codeur> .deb*
<codeur> then installed it
<codeur> btw my lubuntu is not upgraded to 13.10 from 13.04
<Callaghan> oh, if you installed the application from source, then I am not sure if there is an entry in /usr/share/applications.
<Callaghan> you can try to launch the application from the command line, if that works we can create a shortcut by hand
<codeur> how to lunch an application from terminal?
<Callaghan> Are you familiar with the command line?
<codeur> I'm familiar with terminal but
<codeur> I don't know how to run an application from there
<Callaghan> In the command line, enter yoono and press enter :)
<codeur> ahh btw I already tried it :P
<codeur> doesn't work
<Callaghan> or if that doesn't work, try entering yoo and pressing Tab twice
<codeur> I even tried "yonoo-desktop"
<codeur> on terminal
<Callaghan> It could be installed in a place where the system doesn't find it :/
<codeur> nothing happens :(
<codeur> it seems so :-/
<codeur> thanks a lot for your help anyway :)
<Callaghan> let me check something out
<codeur> okay :)
<Callaghan> ok, let's try something different
<Callaghan> do you still have the .tar.bz2 file?
<codeur> yes I have it
<Callaghan> open the terminal and go to the directory where the file is
<codeur> actually it is on the home folder
<codeur> do not need to change directory for it
<Callaghan> alright
<Callaghan> extract the file with this command:
<Callaghan> tar xvjf yoono-?????.tar.bz2
<Callaghan> just enter tar xvjf yoo and press Tab
<Callaghan> the file will be detected automatically
<codeur> did :)
<Callaghan> ok, now you should have a directory called yoono-desktop
<codeur> I think it is extracted
<Callaghan> execute: cd yoono-desktop
<codeur> yeah right
<codeur> then?
<Callaghan> and in that new directory, execute the following command (notice the ./):
<Callaghan> ./yoono-desktop
<codeur> it is now: NF108-NF208:~/yoono-desktop$
<Callaghan> that's exactly  where we want to be
<Callaghan> did it work? :)
<codeur> a window appears
<Callaghan> yes, that is yoono
<codeur> yessss!
<codeur> :D
<codeur> awesome
<Callaghan> alright, in the future, you can just start the file manager, go into the yoono-desktop directory and double-click yoono-desktop
<codeur> is it installed?!
<Callaghan> no, it's like a portable app, you launch it from this directory
<Callaghan> no need to install
<codeur> ahh okay
<codeur> thanks a loooot for your help mate :)
<Callaghan> no problem :)
<Callaghan> have fun
<codeur> hahaha
<codeur> let's see
<cousteau> does the lubuntu desktop 64b 13.10 image fit in a CD?  It seems to be 702 MiB
<cousteau> who would have said, it fits!
<Thinkbud> If i use any other gtk theme than the default one some gtk applications will look extremely ugly
<Thinkbud> they dont look like the one i chose at all
<Thinkbud> i tried several different ones i downloaded from gnome look
<Thinkbud> It will change it to look like the one called industrial something
<Thinkbud> very very ugly
<cousteau> Installing Lubuntu.  Does the installer make 3 partitions for /, /home, and swap?  Or do I have to do that manually?
<bioterror> cousteau, manually
#lubuntu 2014-11-24
<ianorlin> oh Unit193 just read from way back but logged off yeah it was my sources.list had something it shouldn't have and just commenting out the extra repos when they shouldn't be there
<Ahmuck> hi.  how do i tile screens side by side?
<Guest44354> i need help on setting up ibus. i tried to install ibus and use it with indian languages but when i select a language the keyboard gets locked
<Guest44354> is there a way to solve this issues.
<ibus> i am trying to use ibus on lubuntu but when i select language screen gets locked
<ibus> can someone help
<ibus> if i select any language than english
<ibus> is there any bug with ibus with lubuntu 14.04
<ibus> i am trying to use ibus on lubuntu but when i select language screen gets locked i select any language than englishis there any bug with ibus with lubuntu 14.04
<ttf> need help on ibus
<ttf> i am trying to add local language in ibus
<ttf> but it is not working
<ttf> only it takes English
<vegombrei> hello?
<vegombrei> im new to lubuntu and i just recently installed is there anything i must do i update any repositories etc?
<]Spectre[> hi friends,newbie lubuntu question:how can I change the size of the windows border on my  lubuntu 14.10?
<testdr> ]Spectre[: first get a better Nick - not such fingertwisting one -- then check the different openbox themes - maybe one will already fit - second, try to use the hotkeys and last, you are free to change/modify/edit  the themes-settings, they are in some readable files to be found on your computer
<]Spectre[> ok testdr
<wxl> ]Spectre[: give me a second and i'll get you the answer
<wxl> ]Spectre[: pretty sure it's in obconf
<testdr> ]Spectre[: for example - i use theme "Natura" with bigger handles at the lower corners and lower frame-border
<]Spectre[> thanks wxl
<]Spectre[> testdr,obconf doesn't allow me to resize the top right buttons of the windows,I want to resize the "- + x" if it's possible
<wxl> oh wait you just want to resize the buttons ]Spectre[ ?
<]Spectre[> just tried resizing the font size on the top bar,but the font goes giant,and the buttons on the top right of the windows is of the same size(as I was imagining) :)
<]Spectre[> yes wxl :)
<]Spectre[> if you find a way it will be really appreciated here
<wxl> ]Spectre[: edit the theme or get a new one. that's not so easy.
<testdr> that are "icons" -- little pictures and part of the themes - different theme, different pictures and sometimes with different size
<]Spectre[> if you tell me where I can find these "icons"
<]Spectre[> I'll try to edit them with the paint
<wxl> you'll just have to look around ]Spectre[
<]Spectre[> I was thinking that it was a 2d vector
<wxl> you might go download a theme and figure it out
<testdr> for example: Natura is in :  /usr/share/themes/Natura/openbox-3
<]Spectre[> going to seek
<]Spectre[> found it
<testdr> all installed should be found in /usr/share/themes ---- but you should search and install missing themes - there are more, than in the default install!  User "synaptic" to search for provided themes
<]Spectre[> thanks
<]Spectre[> what happens if I try to edit it while the lxde is using it? lxde will become mad? ;-D
<testdr> ]Spectre[: no - but make a backup to check your changes - the changes will take effekt after changing to another theme and then back or logout/login
<]Spectre[> ;-D
<]Spectre[> I'll take the risk :D
<wxl> or just restart openbox
<ianorlin> why wouldn't openbox --reconfigure work?
<testdr> ]Spectre[: if you use - for example - Natura - you should create a duplicate of the whole theme-directory
<wxl> ianorlin: is probably right. in any case, you don't need to log out/log back in
<]Spectre[> don't worry testdr
<]Spectre[> solved,thanks guys
<anjo-aladiah> My  Lubuntu 14.10 Swap dont work on an hard disk with Documents folder Encrypted, so i cant hibenate. Do you think this could be the solution ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing http://paste.ubuntu.com/9219733/
<anjo-aladiah> When i do sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1 , it give me directory or file inexistence. Why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9219815/ I trying this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing
<anjo-aladiah> my entry for lubuntu 14.10 should be /dev/mapper/lubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV. instead sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/mint--vg-swap_1 ??
<anjo-aladiah> how to make this entry work for lubuntu 14.10 sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<anjo-aladiah> how to make this entry work for lubuntu 14.10 sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you cant enable swap?
<anjo-aladiah> i think swap is there but it dont work
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: what partitioning did you do during install? i would try just putting a swap partition somewhere, and try hibernatiing
<anjo-aladiah> install did alll automaticly for me
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you think? take a look and see if you have a swap partition. if not, you'll need on. thats step one
<anjo-aladiah> my knowlegde its not eought to do thast alone
<anjo-aladiah> holstein  give me the command please to do in console to check that
<holstein> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/enable-hibernate-option-in-ubuntu-14-10-unity/ is what i would start with
<anjo-aladiah> i friend in irc, told me to do this holstein, a frien in ubuntu helped me and told me this solution should work for me
<anjo-aladiah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9220253/
<anjo-aladiah> but i need to know the file name in lubuntu 14.10 at this part /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<anjo-aladiah> hoolstein
<anjo-aladiah> holstein
<anjo-aladiah> Do you know what it is ?
<anjo-aladiah> holstein i already did that
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: it'll be the same
<anjo-aladiah> is still not woking
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: lubuntu *is* ubuntu..
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<anjo-aladiah> lets try
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: ubuntu mint is *not* ubuntu..
<holstein> linux mint*
<anjo-aladiah> yeah but the guy say our entry for mkswap will be specific to your distro and according to the information above should be /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: sure.. and the distro *is* ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> this solution with 5 stars http://askubuntu.com/questions/462739/14-04-with-fde-and-swap-is-missing
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<anjo-aladiah> ok
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you are on lubuntu 14.10..
<anjo-aladiah> i will try with ubuntu word there then
<anjo-aladiah> yes iam
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: dont "try" anything
<anjo-aladiah> no ?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: its referring to a file.. just find the file..
 * genii wonders if they have been looking for YMMV as part of the /dev name
<anjo-aladiah> how can i find the file ?
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: i'll just literally search with a file manager
<wxl> genii: dunno. YMMV. XD
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: clicking trough the file structure
<anjo-aladiah> what i should search ?
<anjo-aladiah> ok
 * genii slides wxl a fresh coffee
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you search in that location.. /dev/mapper
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: you can also autocomplete..
<holstein> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * wxl guzzles
<wxl> find / -iname <something>
<anjo-aladiah> dev folder is inside .config  folder»
<anjo-aladiah> ?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<holstein> i would look and see if i have encrypted swap or not
<anjo-aladiah> iam sure my documents folder is encrypted, because i ask that during instalation
<anjo-aladiah> that is for sure
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: sure.. so, is swap?
<anjo-aladiah> i dont know how to do that
<anjo-aladiah> how to check that
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: thats why i shared https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap
<anjo-aladiah> holstein are you telling me to do this steps How to Set Up Encrypted Swap with a Fixed Key ?
<anjo-aladiah> holstein that 12 steps ?»
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: nope
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: im asking you, since you dont know, if you have swap, and if its encrypted
<anjo-aladiah> i have a swap but i dont know if it is encrypted
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: there are some facts about your setup that you need to know, and that only you can determine, before getting the functionality you want
<anjo-aladiah> some days ago, someone here told me a console command that showed me all partition and a swap was there
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: *all* the ubuntu channels are logged
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: if you dont see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap#New_Swap_First_Time_Use from the link i gave, then you dont have encrypted swap setup
<anjo-aladiah> holstein: when i do  swapon --summary  , it give me nothing
<velhop4> hello friends! Can I invert the colours of a single window (or at least the whole screen) in Lubuntu? If so, how? Thanks :D
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: i think you need to confirm, friend, the facts about your setup
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: and maybe consider just not useing hibernation with your setup
<anjo-aladiah> i need hibernate function
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: sure.. and you can have it, *if* you havent done things that prevent that from being setup.. and only you can see if you have
<holstein> anjo-aladiah: personally, it doesnt save me any time, so i dont use it
<anjo-aladiah> i did nothing yet.
<holstein> velhop4: i would just get a theme that looks like that, if i want the entire desktop doing that
<anjo-aladiah> when i tryed to do sudo mkswap /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1. YMMV.    it gaves me mkswap: invalid block count argument: 'YMMV.'
<velhop4> holstein, the thin is that I like to invert most of web pages to negative, to spare my eyes. does Compiz works in Lubuntu? It has an option to "Negative"...
<wxl> velhop4: compiz works
<holstein> it can.. though, it can be challenging
<holstein> i might try something like https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/addon/blank-your-monitor-easy-readin/
<holstein> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/invert-page-colors/hjhdnhiofjddcapmffbllcpaodjmdphn?hl=en
<holstein> if thats all you need, is in a webpage..
<velhop4> holstein, that is a great work around, thank you so much!!
<velhop4> wxl, does compiz slows down lubuntu?
<holstein> adding things like that will likely never "speed it up" ;)
<holstein> its just integrated into unity.. unity is basically a compiz plugin.. so, in ubuntu, compiz is to facilitate unity
<velhop4> holstein, man, I really need to thank you again. That firefox tip just saved my eyes' life!! hope it works on android tablets too
<holstein> velhop4: im not sure about the plugin structure for firefox on arm, or whatever.. but, it wont hurt to try it :)
<anjo-aladiah> genii:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9220660/
<velhop4> holstein, i tried it. It inverts some colours, but it doesn't actually invert the page colours. Some images can disappear
<genii> anjo-aladiah: Please converse with me in either #ubuntu or #lubuntu about your issue, but not both at the same time
<holstein> velhop4: well.. thats a step in the right direction.. maybe they are working on support for it..
<velhop4> holstein, but I have compiz installed on this computer. but I can't see it in the menu
<holstein> velhop4: well, its never really in the menu like that
<holstein> velhop4: it'll be a matter of switching window managers.. with a command in the terminal
<holstein> velhop4: it'll be similar to http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<velhop4> holstein, that's for Xubuntu. I'm noob enough to admit that I can't translate that code to Lubuntu
<holstein> velhop4: there is no "code
<holstein> velhop4: you open a terminal, the commands are the same
<holstein> velhop4: they are both ubuntu..
<holstein> velhop4: you can always fire up the live CD you used to install the operating sytem, and try it there first.. assuming you have supported graphics
<velhop4> holstein, sorry, but it's not the same. I'm in Lubuntu, and in the link there are some steps specifically for Xubuntu
<holstein> velhop4: feel free and ask about what you are specifically having issue with
<holstein> velhop4: step one, will be the same.. open a terminal.. the lubuntu one.. and use the command there..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-plugins compizconfig-settings-manager metacity
<velhop4> holstein, thank you! I'm gonna try it right now :)
<holstein> velhop4: then, in the *same* terminal..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<holstein> "Then press ALT + F2 and run: "dconf-editor", navigate to org > gnome > desktop > vm > preferences and change the "theme" value from "Adwaita" to "Greybird". Remember this because in the same place you can also change the window button layout, among others."
<holstein> ^ this can be specific to xfce.. but, you can look there and see
<holstein> "3. Some Compiz plugins MUST be enabled before running Compiz:
<holstein> ^ that will be identical, though, you can launch it from altF2 if you cant find the settings config in the menu
<holstein> velhop4: the command "compiz --replace" is the same, as well.. you run that in the terminal
<holstein> to make the settings persistent, you can use the suggestion at the bottom
<holstein> "Another way to do this is to (this is not the 100% proper way to do it, but I've added it in case the above method doesn't work for you): open Settings Manager > Session and Startup"
<ianorlin> the thing is customize look and feel would be the lubuntu equivlent
<velhop4> holstein, but should I install dconf-tools too?
<holstein> velhop4: i dont think you should use compiz.. so, we dont need to talk about should
<velhop4> holstein, lol, good poit :)
<holstein> velhop4: i suggest *always* have a backup, since that hard drive *will* fail.. then, you can revert to your backups.. or, use the live CD as i suggested to play around and make nothing permanent
<velhop4> holstein, is there a GUI program for backups and reverting system settings?
<holstein> when i set it up last, in 12.04 lubuntu, i used the "compiz --replace" command to test what i was doing
<holstein> velhop4: there are *many* gui's
<holstein> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<holstein> velhop4: what do i do? i keep my data following the 3 2 1 rule. and i make clones if that is important
<holstein> velhop4: all hard drives fail..
<velhop4> holstein, lol, I'm getting info overload :\
<holstein> velhop4: thats why i suggest *not* breaking your system trying to run compiz on it just now
<holstein> velhop4: think about why you are afraid to try compiz, and address having proper backups on *all* your machines and operating systems.. its just a good practice..
<holstein> then, you can try compiz if you like, without much worry..
<velhop4> holstein, but I already inserted the first 2 lines in the terminal :(
<velhop4> holstein, the code lines from the link you shared
<velhop4> holstein, "navigate to apps > metacity" but there's no metacity folder :\
<holstein> velhop4: just move on, friend.. go to the compiz --replace command after configuring compiz
<holstein> velhop4: after you run that command, you reboot, and you are back to where you are now.. you can use the "sudo reboot" command in TTY..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> that would be "woops, everything is broken, what do i do?"
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, ping
<wxl> hey akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> ah hey
<wxl> why don't we move our convo to #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<akiva-thinkpad> come to #ubuntu-app-devel
<wxl> oh that works too
<akiva-thinkpad> i'm setting someone else up with bazaar
#lubuntu 2014-11-25
<Pamelloes> I just downloaded the lubuntu disk image. Are there any hashes available to verify it?
<pleia2> Pamelloes: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Pamelloes> Thanks! :)
<pleia2> sure thing :)
<BigBlackBeard> Sup guys. Have one question. Can i update my xubuntu to lubuntu from CD like i did it with ubuntu and xubuntu?
<wxl> BigBlackBeard: you can just install lubuntu-desktop
<BigBlackBeard> i dont get, it is not full version, or what?
<BigBlackBeard> sorry for stupid question
<BigBlackBeard> already understood
<BigBlackBeard> wxl, thanks for helping
<ianorlin> it is full version of stuff
<BigBlackBeard> one more question
<BigBlackBeard> can i install lubuntu from terminal?
<BigBlackBeard> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<BigBlackBeard> ?
<ianorlin> yes
<fpride> just installed lubuntu to my computer and have a problem with mous. Mouse works and i can use it but cursore dosen't witch make usin it very difficult. Any suggestions?
<testdr> fpride: a bit more information - what does the mouse-curser do or do not?
<fpride> it doesen appear. I can use the mouse but there is no curser at all
<testdr> fpride: since when? All updates installed? Does it happen too with the boot from the live-lubuntu-version (from which you did the install) - and if this all does not show a hint - we need the hardware specs (last resort)
<phillw> fpride: boot from the install CD / DVD and run the self test on it. I suspect corrupt installer disk
<fpride> it doesen appear. I can use the mouse but there is no curser at allOk i'll try that
<BigBlackBeard> guys, need your help. When i try to install lubuntu from CD i always see this error
<BigBlackBeard> Fast TSC calibration failed
<BigBlackBeard> and computer freezes
<wxl> BigBlackBeard: did you check the cd?
<BigBlackBeard> yes
<BigBlackBeard> all fine
<wxl> with the utility when you first boot, right?
<BigBlackBeard> yes
<wxl> and you checked the md5 of the iso?
<BigBlackBeard> no, how can i do this?
<wxl> !md5 | BigBlackBeard
<ubottu> BigBlackBeard: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<BigBlackBeard> ok, thanks. i'll try it now
<BigBlackBeard> 6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e  /dev/cdrom
<BigBlackBeard> 6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e *lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<BigBlackBeard> same
<holstein> what i usually do is simply take the stick or iso or cd/dvd to a machine that i *know* boots live media well..
<holstein> well supported intel hardware that usually supports linux "out of the box"
<holstein> the iso checked, but the media you created could be "bad/corrupt".. there is also an integrity check in the menu
<wxl> holstein: he ran the integrity check already
<holstein> i think he only checked the md5 sum..
<wxl> read above
<holstein> that checks the downloaded iso. but, not the integrity of the live media
<holstein> the iso sum can be fine, and the CD/DVD created can be bad..
<wxl> read above
<wxl> he already checked the cd
<holstein> wxl: im reading, friend.. i dont see that he checked the CD.. but, just the md5 sum of the iso
<wxl> 1123 < wxl:#lubuntu> BigBlackBeard: did you check the cd?
<wxl> 1124 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> yes
<wxl> 1124 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> all fine
<wxl> furthermore:
<holstein> i mean, im not trying to be combative.. but, its plausible, and has happened to me, and i check the md5 sum, and its fine, and the usb stick i make doesnt work
<wxl> 1122 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> guys, need your help. When i try to install lubuntu from CD i always see this error
<wxl> 1122 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> Fast TSC calibration failed
<wxl> 1123 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> and computer freezes
<holstein> sure.. so, the CD made can be bad.. and the md5 sum check out
<wxl> oh
<wxl> my
<wxl> god
<holstein> i see "did you check the CD".. but, i dont think that you can assume that the integrity check was made
<wxl> 1122 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> guys, need your help. When i try to install lubuntu from CD i always see this error
<wxl> 1122 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> Fast TSC calibration failed
<wxl> oops wrong one
<wxl> 1123 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> and computer freezes
<wxl> 1124 < wxl:#lubuntu> with the utility when you first boot, right?
<wxl> 1124 < BigBlackBeard:#lubuntu> yes
<holstein> "did you check the CD?" could be that he looked at it physically
<wxl> that one
<wxl> is that not the integrity check you refer to?
<BigBlackBeard> lol
<BigBlackBeard> no, i cheked it integrity
<BigBlackBeard> http://i.imgur.com/v4ePdPe.png
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: can you get to TTY after the "Freeze" ?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
 * ianorlin thinks holstein and wxl are talking past each other
<BigBlackBeard> thats how i cheked CD
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: i just wanted to confirm that you used the integrity check in the menu..
<BigBlackBeard> no i cant
<BigBlackBeard> its freeze completely
<BigBlackBeard> only reset helps
<ianorlin> maybe it might be something with graphics
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: i would try, from that same menu where you chose the integerity check, under the f6 menu, try "nomodeset"
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BigBlackBeard> i use nomodeset
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: sometimes i'll just try *all* of those options there, and see what happens
<BigBlackBeard> already tryed guys) thats why i here)
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: you already tried what? *all* the options in the f6 menu?
<BigBlackBeard> yes
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: the TSC error shouldnt stop the boot.. i dont think that is the issue.. i think its something else, and thats the last message posting.. but, i could be wrong
<ianorlin> is there one for truning plymoth off?
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: what i would do is test the hardware.. i would look at connections, and cables, and test the ram.. etc
<ianorlin> that might give more error messages
<BigBlackBeard> see whats hepens. im trying to instal lubuntu with nomodeset but it's dont work, i see a message "fast TFC calibration failed" and lubuntu start install WITH graphic, after that my PC freeze
<BigBlackBeard> sorry for my english
<BigBlackBeard> :[
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: trying to install? or boot live?
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: pleas try and boot the live desktop with those options
<BigBlackBeard> install from CD
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: sure.. *dont* install.. try booting live, and see if you get a desktop
<BigBlackBeard> ok
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: "install" could fail due to bad hard drive..
<BigBlackBeard> i'll try
<BigBlackBeard> i dont know why, but "nomodeset" dont works for me
<holstein> BigBlackBeard: so, you cant get to a live desktop?
<BigBlackBeard> yes
<BigBlackBeard> i cant
<testdr> BigBlackBeard: you know how to add a boot-option for booting the live-version? --- if so -- try to add this:    clocksource=acpi_pm
<testdr> BigBlackBeard: and you should provide the type/brand/manufacturer and cpu-type of your laptop
<anjo-aladiah> sudo nano -w /etc/crypttabcryptswap1 UUID=ad9d3a7d-bb40-48c5-8e83-edb4e2a74c8b $
<anjo-aladiah> Why i dont have a line that starts with word, cryptswap1 inside my crypttab file ?
<phillw> anjo-aladiah: that is more a server question than a desktop question....
<phillw> anjo-aladiah: a quick search shows lots of people wanting it turned off as it breaks things... But, have a read of yum localinstall /home/ovswitch/rpmbuild/RPMS/x86_64/openvswitch-2.3.0-1.x86_64.rpm
<phillw> sorry... C&P fail.
<phillw> anjo-aladiah: http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<phillw> I'm installing cloud.... much more fun!
<wxl> i just tweeted you rafaellaguna
<Ahmuck> i'm looking for a vmdk for lubuntu.  available?
<phillw> Ahmuck: please explain further
<phillw> Ahmuck: VirtualBox ?
<Ahmuck> yes, virtual box
<Ahmuck> many distros are now offering vms
<phillw> Ahmuck: ODI has them
<Ahmuck> kk
<phillw> Ahmuck: OBI ... let me just grab a link
<phillw> Ahmuck: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI#Download_a_virtual_disk_for_testing_the_OBI_in_Virtual_Box
<phillw> Ahmuck: just above that link is what is available... Nio has been busy building and updating :)
<Ahmuck> thx
<phillw> Ahmuck: I'm a kvm person, but I know Nio has done a lot of work for Vbox as well.
<Ahmuck> i've used vbox quite a bit.  i'm looking to do some testing
<Ahmuck> i was hoping to find a pre-configured vmdk to use but i'm going to build my own and then copy
<phillw> Ahmuck: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI he's got some good details on there - and you can chat to him and a couple of the others who are that on little area
<Ahmuck> my interest is to test mythbuntu to see if we can replace tv info for free
<Ahmuck> i can get the inet for free more or less
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/SNJ2V6Dh
<Ahmuck> default install, nothing else.  update is giving errors when trying to obtain security.ubuntu.com updates.  Spedificically, Hash Sum Mismatch.  Do we have a security problem?  http://pastebin.com/SNJ2V6Dh
<genii> Ahmuck: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*       and then sudo apt-get update
<Ahmuck> i can fix i that way.  why the warnings on hash sums on a base install security update?
#lubuntu 2014-11-26
<genii> Hash sum mismatch is usually caused by one of two things. Either corrupt download that's cached in the lists, or else between the time you got the file and it went to check the hash, the file had been updated and a new hash was made for the new file, but you still had the old file.
<genii> Either way it's not some security breach or so on.
<Ahmuck> possible to have a proxy between me and the update server?
<genii> Anything is "possible" ;)
<KatnissEverdeen> hi
<Garbonzo> hi
<KatnissEverdeen> will lubuntu install & run smoothly on a dell inspiron 8100?
<Garbonzo> Katniss: can you boot off a usb stick? if so you could put lubuntu on one and test it...
<Garbonzo> won't be exactly as quick as running it off the hard drive but close enough to have an idea
<ianorlin> yeah usb 2.0 is roughly the same as a 5400 hard drive
<KatnissEverdeen> how bout 1.0 USB?
<KatnissEverdeen> would it work?
<Garbonzo> shloooowly, but yes
<KatnissEverdeen> ok then. and if that dont work?
<ianorlin> yeah it would work really slowly
<ianorlin> althogh some things won't boot from usb
<Garbonzo> cd or dvd drive in the laptop?
<KatnissEverdeen> dvd
<KatnissEverdeen> tried that, didnt work
<Garbonzo> what didn't work -- went straight into windows, or gave an error, or...?
<KatnissEverdeen> gave me this:
<KatnissEverdeen> it told me it was designed for x86 cpu, and that i had a i686 cpu
<Garbonzo> which version of the iso did you download?
<KatnissEverdeen> 32-bit
<ianorlin> that should be good KatnissEverdeen
<Garbonzo> strange -- i thought any iso with 'i386' in the name would work on that system...
 * Garbonzo scratches head
<KatnissEverdeen> it wont install though..
<ianorlin> is it a pentium M cpu?
<Garbonzo> according to a quick google, yes
<KatnissEverdeen> nope. pentium 3
<Garbonzo> piii m
<Garbonzo> M is just the mobile version of whatever processor
<KatnissEverdeen> this one is a gaming system. 866 MHz, prime, in its day
<KatnissEverdeen> oh. yes
<Garbonzo> you could try the alternate (non-graphical?) install iso?
<testdr> the old dell inspiron 8100 laptop had only (or less) 512MB ram - memory -- so if the test of the lubuntu-live.iso works (that without install) the install out of the running live-version will probably fail
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: first - 1. - check whether the lubunut-live-iso runs from usb-stick (or the burnt cd/dvd) -- 2. it may always need the "nomodeset" option
<KatnissEverdeen> what is the "nomodeset"
<KatnissEverdeen> i am a newbie
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: if you boot the lubuntu-live-iso - and press the up-arrow-key you get a selection for your language/keyboard and the other menus make it possible to add boot-options
<KatnissEverdeen> i am downloading the iso right now
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: dont install anything - only test first the live-version (thats the same, that will installed later if you think its fine and working)
<Garbonzo> good luck!
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: and if your laptop has only 512MB ram /memory only the direct install from the boot-menu may work
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: if the laptop has less memory (maybe 3xx MB) you will need for installation the lubuntu-14.04.1.alternate-i386.iso
<KatnissEverdeen> it wont show usb drive from boot menu and i have no blank cd/dvds
<phillw> testdr: if you are sub 512MB, I'd strongly suggest using the alternate 32 bit installer. Sad thing is that the installer needs more RAM than lubuntu needs to run on. alternate strips that stuff out and just asks basic questions without lots of pretty pictures.
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: then - if you have put the downloaded iso-image onto the usb-stick (but i doubt you know how to do it correct), you can use the "plop-boot-manager" to enable the boot from an usb-2.0-port (that is not supported by the bios) - but at this point i think you need more direct help and only online would not work
<KatnissEverdeen> plop boot manager? where do i get that?
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen:  http://www.plop.at/de/home.html
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: read the hints how to use it from a booted MS-DOS System (or windows)
<testdr> KatnissEverdeen: for writing the lubuntu-iso to an usb-stick -- read the hints on the ubuntu help-pages,  i am not using windows, but there are tools to do this too
<phillw> testdr: we currently recommend OBI, it is dd based and supported by a lubunteer who has added extra flavours to it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI Have a read :)
<phillw> testdr: just say yes
<gateway13> QUESTION: I've installed Lubuntu 14.04 and then `sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-mate-desktop`. Unfortunately, I cannot remove manually `mtpaint`(prefer gimp) without removing lubuntu-desktop. Any clue on how to remove unwanted lubuntu applications without removing the whole desktop??? Thks.
<phillw> gateway13: you can safely remove lubuntu-desktop, it is a meta package that lists what to install.
<SonikkuAmerica> gateway13: lubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. Ditching that package doesn't remove the components installed with it.
<phillw> ooohh, echo !
<SonikkuAmerica> You? Is there an echo in here? Yes, me!
<testdr> phillw: was afk - will check it
<phillw> gateway13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveLubuntuDesktop
<gateway13> remove: `mtpaint` `lubuntu-desktop` will not remove the DE from my system? Are you sure... because I spend a lot of time customizing my DEs with numix faenza and renaming icons in /usr/share/xsession and /usr/share/applications... I don't want to loose it all... Currently, I've renamed `mtpaint.desktop` to `mtpaint.desktop.old`... Please confirm?
<phillw> gateway13:  read ^^
<phillw> gateway13: I assure you, it will not.
<gateway13> Great Post! I mean Documentation!!! Will go ahead... very cool community.. Many thanks..
<Pamelloes> I can
<Pamelloes> 't seem to get my monitor's brightness to change. Any idea what might be wrong?
#lubuntu 2014-11-27
<ianorlin> Pamelloes: are you using function keys?
<mdoge> hi, how can I change the 'mouse hover over window will focus window' setting?
<mdoge> I dont think I have ever experienced something more annoying.
<dte> hi
#lubuntu 2014-11-28
<Dino> hi friends
<Guest23154> i have an issue
<Guest23154> I have an Acer netbook with lubuntu installed, and a huawei datacard - E-8131, the internet is slow - Help please
<Guest23154> I have an Acer netbook with lubuntu installed, and a huawei datacard - E-8131, the internet is slow - Help please
<holstein> Guest23154: if they dont support linux, it may not work well.. i would try and test the card in a supported operating system..
<holstein> make sure that it works
<Guest23154> I had tried in chromium os - was working fine
<Guest23154> The thing is I want to use as a desktop environment and not in cloud, thats why I switched to lubuntu
<kingchipo> Hello everyone! Trying to get my broadcome wireless driver working properly. I've managed to connect to my wireless but the connection is extremely slow. Could use some assistance with this problem if at all possible
<kingchipo> dmesg | grep b43 displays several errors.. ERROR: PHY transmission error, as well as: warning: unexpected value for chanstat (0x7c00)
<kingchipo> Additionally I've reinstalled the firmware multiple times
<kingchipo> Any assistance would be awesome! ill standby
<ianorlin> hmm not sure of that error message try lspci -vvn |grep 14e4
<kingchipo> The command returns 14e4:4320
<kingchipo> rev 02
<meek_> Hello all
<kingchipo> o/
<kingchipo> err i should say it returned : 00:09.0 0290: 14e4:4320 (rev 02)
<ianorlin> should proably give more contex with lspci -vvn |grep -C 10 14e4
<meek_> I have lubuntu installed Acer netbook, and connecting internet with a Huawei E8131 datacard, but the connection is slow
<meek_> Some help would be nice
<holstein> meek_: sure.. and you should ask Huawei for help.. but, as far as for lubuntu support, please try the device in a supported operating system to make sure its functioning properly
<holstein> meek_: then, i would try a few linux live CD's.. ubuntu 12.04, 14.04.. 14.10.. anything to get a different kernel
<meek_> But it works fine with Chromium OS, AFAIK its also linux based
<meek_> Maybe I am asking for too much, anyways @holstein thanks
<holstein> meek_: then, you are not having an issue with the card
<holstein> meek_: oh.. you mean, chromiumOS.. not the chromium browser
<holstein> meek_: thats why i suggested trying other live CD's with differnt kernels
<meek_> not browser, chromium OS
<holstein> meek_: in linux, the kernel has the drivers "baked in" basically, so, a different kernel can support the hardware, while an older one wont, or a newer one might have a regression, or have to drop support
<holstein> meek_: so, you can boot up "chromiumOS" and look at the kernel, and match that as much as possible from an ubuntu version..
<meek_> sure @holstein but can you also tell me 'How to' find kernel version
<holstein> meek_: in most linux distros, you can open a terminal and run "uname -a"
<holstein> meek_: i dont use chromium OS.. and it may be different..
<meek_> fine I will check these suggestions and will get back if required
<meek_> thanks @holstein, have a nice day :)
<kingchipo> *pulls out hair
<kingchipo> I dont want windows xp X (
<holstein> kingchipo: you really shouldnt use it.. its EOL
<kingchipo> Haha, well im trying to put lubuntu on this piece of shit my dad uses
<kingchipo> Wireless card refuses to work
<holstein> these days, hardware like that is quite reasonable
<holstein> i just swap out to hardware that supports the operating system i want to use
<holstein> you can try using the windows driver with ndiswrapper.. but, anything im leaving with a family member has to be bulletproof..
<kingchipo> haha, yeah just broke college student atm haha
<kingchipo> tired of removing viruses :\
<holstein> kingchipo: i have plenty i got for free or *quite* cheap..
<holstein> kingchipo: its up to you.. nothing about linux/lubuntu is preventing broadcom from supporting that device, but, i woudl try referring to..
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kingchipo> haha yeah im aware of the proprietary bs
<holstein> try lubuntu 14.04 live.. you should be able to add the firmware there
<kingchipo> Thinking of trying a debian distro
<holstein> kingchipo: so, try adding the firmware, and see if it works, and dont assume that on a machine of the xp era that its not just bad hardware
<holstein> i spend a long time troubleshooting a device for the *same* deal.. a family member. turned out the wifi device was broken
<holstein> kingchipo: the kernel is modular, and contains the drivers that its allowed to contain.. debian is not allowed to provide the brodcom drivers either..
<kingchipo> Haha, well it does work on xp, I''ve gotten to to recognize to "connect" just very slow
<holstein> kingchipo: you should be able to try a debian live distro as well..
<kingchipo> Lol, Have you ever dealt with a really old machine? if the image is larger than 700 mb It will not install
<holstein> kingchipo: you might have 2 broadcom driver options, as well as the windows driver in ndiswraper
<kingchipo> Read in some ubuntu docs that this card should use the bra legacy
<holstein> kingchipo: *yes*.. the machine i referenced above was older.. and i installed on an older machine today.. *quite* often. the age of the machine is *not* your issue
<holstein> !broadcom | kingchipo
<ubottu> kingchipo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ^ thats the ubuntu doc
<holstein> kingchipo: you can read there, or here.. open a terminal and run "lspci". there, you will find your device id.. bcm4313 or whatever
<kingchipo> It's wierd, I try installing mint earlier, being that i needed to use a dvd the live cd is extremely slow and seems to halt
<holstein> kingchipo: mint has the same kernel
<kingchipo> Right, wierd. Mint and kubuntu would not install. But the smaller lubuntu image would
<holstein> kingchipo: i *dont* install til i learn how to support the hardware
<kingchipo> any image on a cd would install, dvd image would not
<holstein> kingchipo: a team of professionals were hired to make sure all that hardware worked well in windows.. you are taking that role on
<holstein> !mini | kingchipo
<ubottu> kingchipo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kingchipo> Right lol i understand
<holstein> you can use that image, which fits on a CD.. install the minimal environment, and use wired networking to get packages
<holstein> you can install from bootable USB
<kingchipo> I can't remeber the exact lubuntu image i used but it was 680 mb and installed fine from cd
<kingchipo> I know the official was 720 mb and would not install from dvd haha
<holstein> kingchipo: i would use the 14.04 version
<holstein> kingchipo: if you are not, get the 14.04 version, and try it.. you can use the mini iso i referenced above, or USB install
<kingchipo> Well Ive gotten lubuntu installed. Unforunately its so old the bios dont support booting from usb
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/ is how you boot USB on that hardware
<kingchipo> woah
<kingchipo> Thats helpful...
<holstein> if you dont have version 14.04, get that one
<kingchipo> I do
<holstein> kingchipo: you state you dont know what you have
<kingchipo> I dont know which image i used. It was 14.04 but the image was smaller than the official image
<holstein> kingchipo: there is *only* the official versions
<kingchipo> I used the alternate image available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<kingchipo> slightly smaller so i could fit it on cd-rom
<holstein> ok.. that is official
<holstein> kingchipo: so, read the broadcom linke, and try the alternatives.. or replace the hardware. or try the windows driver in ndis
<holstein> usually there are 2 options.. but, there may not be
<holstein> you can use "lspci" and link the output here if you need help figuring out what you have
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kingchipo> ok sure thanks! ill run through the documentation again and see my results.
<holstein> kingchipo: or, share you card chipset here, or #ubuntu and someone can assist
<kingchipo> Ok, possibly found the problem? the driver in use is b43-pci-bridge. This isn't the legacy driver i presume?
<holstein> kingchipo: dont "presume" anything
<holstein> kingchipo: link your chipset here, or #ubuntu, and a volunteer will try and assist you
<holstein> kingchipo: open a terminal, run lspci, and share the chipset..
<holstein> share the entire line from there about the device..
<kingchipo> Chip is BCM4306 ( 14e4:4320)
<holstein> kingchipo: no "Rev" ?
<kingchipo> rev 2
<kingchipo> sorry..
<holstein> kingchipo: it *literally* cannot hurt you to shave the entire line
<holstein> share*
<holstein> kingchipo: you can try, opening a terminal, and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer" without the quotes
<holstein> kingchipo: acutally, for rev2, you need..
<holstein> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer"
<holstein> kingchipo: i woudld try the second command, and reboot.. i would be wired when running that ^ and also, before i test, i'll run this as well "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" while wired, before rebooting..
<holstein> kingchipo: please run those 2 commands, and share any errors, and reboot and test the wifi..
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> kingchipo: is the wifi working?
<kingchipo> Yes, It connects to the router, but is extremely slow
<kingchipo> about 4000 bytes per second slow
<holstein> kingchipo: how are you determining the speed?
<kingchipo> just a speed test lol
<holstein> kingchipo: in what capacity? a speed test to your gateway?
<kingchipo> speedtest.net
<kingchipo> lol
<holstein> kingchipo: whats funny, friend?
<kingchipo> the speed :)
<holstein> kingchipo: there can be expected compromises, as i was saying before, since, you are not promised linux support for the device by the creators of it
<holstein> kingchipo: did you update? and reboot?
<kingchipo> I did both update and reboot
<kingchipo> Could conflicting drivers cause this?
<holstein> kingchipo: if you installed multiple drivers, and you are not using the one i just had you install, sure
<holstein> kingchipo: what driver are you using? you can use "lspci -vv" and *please* use pastebin to share the *actual* output
<holstein> !paste
<holstein> kingchipo: sure, thats the information you shared before *still* not copied and pasted as i asked.. what i need is the driver information
<holstein> kingchipo: can you open a terminal and run "lspci -vv" and share the output?
<kingchipo> Whats the short cut for copy ?
<ianorlin> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> select.. right click.. select "copy".. or control c..
<kingchipo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9279245/
<kingchipo> sorry, i was in xterm
<holstein> kingchipo: did you install any other drivers from the internet?
<holstein> kingchipo: what would i do? load an ubuntu 14.04 live CD.. lubuntu is fine.. i would install the firmware-b43legacy-installer package, and see that it works as expected..
<kingchipo> I believe i may have, when i first attempted to troubleshoot the card i follow some instructions on a forum post.
<kingchipo> ok, ill do that, sounds easier
<holstein> kingchipo: if you have ran some commands that you cant/wont share here, they could be breaking something
<holstein> kingchipo: you can also just fresh install, and refer to the information i gave..
<kingchipo> reinstalling now
<holstein> kingchipo: that would likely take less time since you have the alternate iso already.. resintall, boot and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer" while wired.. reboot, and test
<kingchipo> Ok sure thing, incase your not here when it finishes, Thanks a ton for your help
<holstein> sure.. and if that doenst work, i would do these steps.. remove that package.. sudo apt-get autoremove firmware-b43legacy-installer, then refer to and try https://andym3.wordpress.com/projects/the-broadcom-wireless-card-guide/
<holstein> if that doesnt work, remove what he has suggested, and..
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> ^ file or join a bug... you can always try #ubuntu as well, since its more general than lubuntu
<kingchipo> Will do, Thank you so much!
<holstein> or, just buy another device.. i promise you can replace that for under $10US
<kingchipo> Yeah i know lol, I have a netbook setting in my closet.. just need another 3.5 hdd for it or else i would use it.
<holstein> you can get one of those for free/cheap as well
<holstein> the netbook.. not the hard drive ;)
<holstein> what i did was take the chipset from one netbook and replace a broadcom in another.. viola
<holstein> voila*
<kingchipo> People are pretty greedy with their electronics around here.
<kingchipo> For some reason they believe their emachines they bought from circuit city in 1989 is still worth  $1200
<holstein> what chipset is in the netbook? why not run the netbook with an SD card or USB stick for a hard drive?
<holstein> i'll just pulll the hard drives and boot sd cards on them..
<kingchipo> Hmm thats a really great idea.
#lubuntu 2014-11-29
<anjo-aladiah> Icedtea problems in Lubuntu 14.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/9294864/
<hades777> test
<Thubo> Is there a way to add another window manager to the lightdm greeter, so I can choose for every session which window manager is used?
<testdr> Thubo: install - for example xfce - and then you should be able to select this - but do those tests not with the user with the admin-account, create a new user for such tests.
<ianorlin> Thubo: do you want another window manager in lxde for each session or just something like fluxbox as an option
<Thubo> Primarily I would like to use i3. It's already installed, and the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ exsist, however I don't see any button during login where I can choose to use it.
<testdr> Thubo: in the login-gui - did you click on the lxde-icon at the user-selection?
<testdr> Thubo: its in the tob-bar
<testdr> Thubo: top-bar
<Thubo> -.- shame on me... top right corner, hidden behind the messages from VirtualBox
<Thubo> thanks a lot for helping me out :)
<testdr> yep - the miracles of graphic-user-interfaces
<Thubo> xD
<ubuntuser> hi all...:D
#lubuntu 2014-11-30
<frecel> hello
<frecel> I have a couple of questions about the lubuntu-daily ppa
<wxl> such as frecel ?
<frecel> are the lxqt components there going through any modifications or is it just pure lxqt?
<wxl> frecel: i'm not sure i understand what you mean
<ianorlin> there is a metapackge for lxqr
<ianorlin> lxqt
<frecel> I know about the metapackage
<ianorlin> and you can start from mini iso for pure lxqt
<ianorlin> but just know you have to install software-properties-common to be able to install ppas
<wxl> so are you asking if there's a difference from upstream frecel ?
<ianorlin> I got stuck on that part a little
<frecel> I'm just wondering if installing from that metapackage will give me anything different than if I were to compile from source from github
<frecel> wxl: yes
<ianorlin> it takes maybe 2 days changes to get into the ppa after it is on github but not much
<wxl> frecel: well mayhap, mayhap not. there WILL be artwork components for sure that aren't on github
<ianorlin> yeah you will get lubuntu icon stuff that is specific
<frecel> that's what I needed to know
<frecel> thanks
<wxl> frecel: long story short, if you compile yourself, it will be harder to maintain and you won't get much different. there are developers both upstream and downstream working on it
<frecel> wxl: I actually want to start contributing to lxqt so I wan't my version to be upstream
<wxl> frecel: well the way ubuntu usually works is it develops on launchpad and push patches upstream, so upstream is not necessarily more up to date. it depends, though.
<frecel> *want
<frecel> I talked to agaida and he said he developes on arch
<wxl> frecel: if you dig into the code it looks like most of the branches are imports of the upstream git
<wxl> frecel: and then the ppa is autobuilt
<wxl> frecel: but lxqt definitely doesn't have our artwork and default settings
<ianorlin> yeah some openbox configs are different but easy enough to change those
<wxl> frecel: thiss may be useful, the seed for the metapackage
<wxl> oops forgot the link https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxqt-metapackage/view/head:/debian/control
<wxl> qlubuntu-default-session is probably an important one to have
<wxl> maybe lubuntu-extra-sessions too
<frecel> wxl: I think what I'll do is import lxqt code to launchpad in my own branch take the build recipie from the lubuntu ppa and that will solve my problem
<wxl> what IS your problem?
<wxl> all the theme stuff (line 73-78) you won't have either
<frecel> My problem is that I want a daily build of the git repo and no one makes it avaliable
<ianorlin> it is pretty easy to clone
<ianorlin> and build
<wxl> frecel: what i'm kind of telling you is launchpad automatically imports HEAD of git and autobuilds it
<wxl> let's test this theory
<frecel> but then if I update won't my  configs change to lubuntu configs?
<wxl> http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxpanel.git;a=summary
<wxl> versus https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxpanel
<frecel> it's kind of a pain when we are talking about daily updates
<wxl> looks like it's pointing at master
<wxl> s/master/HEAD/
<wxl> look at the git commit http://git.lxde.org/gitweb/?p=lxde/lxpanel.git;a=commit;h=64d2d703b5e86e57d7218835e9dacee4cb3bd6a7
<wxl> versus the one on launchpad https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxpanel/revision/1681
<wxl> look at the revision ID there and/or the commit message
<wxl> same same
<wxl> now let's look at the ppa
<wxl> the ppa may be behind a bit https://launchpadlibrarian.net/191499813/lxpanel_0.7.2.0.1%2Bbzr1664%2B201411282102~ubuntu15.04.1_0.7.2.0.1%2Bbzr1679%2B201411292101~ubuntu15.04.1.diff.gz
<wxl> yes 1679 not 1681
<wxl> the recipie is built daily
<frecel> ok I get your point
<frecel> It probably would be better if I was doing this sober
<wxl> hah
<wxl> well i don't have exact timing for you in any case
<wxl> but it looks like it could be 24-48 hours behind
<wxl> it looks like the imports happen every 7 hours or so
<wxl> so that's pretty fresh
<wxl> you could just grab the debs and it would save you compilation time
<Mulyana> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mulyana> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DracoFlametail> join #lubuntu-offtopic
<DracoFlametail> I am really having a bad day .-.
<Ascavasaion> Morning.   How do I mute/unmute headphones etc in Lubuntu?  I plug headphones in but I cannot find the settings for mute/unmute/volume.
<hades777> hy...
<Ascavasaion> How do I mute/unmote/adjust volume of microphone in Lubuntu please?
<mk2soldier> Hi guys, I'm currently using Firefox in combination with Lubuntu, however I'm experiencing a problem: How can I change the scroll bars? The ones currently used for this theme are similar to OS X and it is very difficult for me to select them "blindly" because there is a small gap between the bar and the rightmost margin of the screen that prevents me from selecting them without slowly moving the mouse cursor. How can I change th
<mk2soldier> I'm referring to the default Lubuntu theme
<Cihan> hi lubuntu fans
<ianorlin> hi
<Cihan> should i use lubuntu
<ianorlin> if you want to and it suits your needs
<mk2soldier> Hi guys, I would like to know how can I modify the scroll bars on gtk themes. I'm currently using Lubuntu 14.04 with the default theme and it is frustrating because I can't click the scroll bars "blindly", I think there is a small gap between the border of the scroll bar and the edge of the screen. How can I modify this behavior?
<mk2soldier> If I, for example, select another theme (Clearlooks, Crux, etc..) the issue is not present. I can click right on the edge of the scroll bar/screen and I can select the bar without the minimum error margin.
<mk2soldier> Thank you very much!
<holstein> mk2soldier: i would just look for a theme that supports that, and looks like what you are going for.. have you tried any?
<holstein> maybe one from http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=146674
<mk2soldier> holstein: Thank you for the advice holstein but I prefer to continue to use that theme.
#lubuntu 2015-11-23
<Guest49970> Bonjour! Je suis français j'ai besoin d'aide pour installer Lubuntu ...
<leszek> Guest49970: sorry only english here. If you need help installing maybe #ubuntu-fr might help
<Guest49970> ok thanks ! ;)
<utu8o> pcmanfm froze
<utu8o> i guess i'll just xkill it?
<leszek> utu8o: yep
<utu8o> crap i accidentally xkill the lxpanel lol
<wxl> utu8o: that's why using `killall` or `kill` is a better choice
<utu8o> now i have to leave the lxterminal on until i restart
<wxl> Na3iL: you will need to get testimonials. as an active member of at least two teams this should be easy
<wxl> oops wrong channel XD
<wxl> utu8o: if you do it with the run dialog, you won't have to
<utu8o> i'm using the ppa version of PCmanfm because the one on lubuntu doesn't have close multiple windows
<utu8o> wxl i don't know wwhat that is
<wxl> utu8o: alt-f2
<utu8o> that doesn't do anything
<wxl> utu8o: you can also access the command in the menu. you might want to check yoru openbox configuration to see why alt-f2 doesn't work, as it is a default
<utu8o> my desktop icons are gone too
<utu8o> i'm just going to restart
<ianorlin> wxl I currently like pkill and pgrep rather than kill all and the manpage actually makes sense
<ianorlin> wxl run dialog needs lxpanel as it is lxpanelctl run
<ianorlin> at least that is what the defualt points to I think it changed to have it point to other stuff you can want through lxsession-defualt
#lubuntu 2015-11-24
<Bengan_> Good morning. I tried to install Lubuntu onto a machine yesterday. I got as far as Installing bootloader, then it crashed! Has theproblem been fixed?
<filisko> why on lubuntu default theme when I change the colors they never change?
<cimbakahn> Is anyone out there?'
<cimbakahn> I cannot find vlc and ubuntu-restricted-extras in Synaptic PM.
<bioterror> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<cimbakahn> It looks like it might be working.
<cimbakahn> Yep!  It worked.  Thank you very much!
<bioterror> you're welcome
<cimbakahn> I wonder how i was able to get both of those without having a PPA for them......
<bioterror> they do not need PPA
<cimbakahn> If they were not in Synaptic, how was i able to get them with those commands?
<tsimonq2> hi, I was wondering how I could make VLC the default media player in Lubuntu
<tsimonq2> for all video and audio files
<cimbakahn> I was just trying to do the same thing but i can't figure it out yet.
<cimbakahn> I went to Prefrences / Default Applications for LXSession.
<Needing-help> ;help
<AntiSpamMeta> Please refer to http://antispammeta.net and irc.freenode.net #antispammeta
<Needing-help> hello, please anyone, i need help, i installed lubuntu live iso on usb flash drive, and booted it, but failed with a kernel panic, i read something related to this processot is not supported, but i`m not sure, because my processor is a VIA c7 x86 compliant, Can anyone please help me? i tried to boot with safe parameters, but the initial menu is broken (is missing safe options).
<Needing-help> i`m waiting, thanks in advance.
<cimbakahn> I don't know the solution to your problem.  Maybe someone else does.
<Needing-help> thank you
<Needing-help> do you know how to boot with acpi=off, but instead of using (install acpi=off) use .... something live iso ....... acpi=off ?
<cimbakahn> No.  Sorry!  I don't.
<cimbakahn> There will be many more people here later.  I'm sure someone can help you.
<cimbakahn> Does this really work on this page ----> http://askubuntu.com/questions/57919/how-to-open-all-video-files-with-vlc    Editing the mimeapps.list at ~/.local/share/applications
<cimbakahn> I wouldn't be screwing anything up if i did it, would i?
<cimbakahn> Is this correct? ---->  https://paste.teknik.io/2437      Or should each line have a ; Semi-colon after it?
<krytarik> cimbakahn: For reference: http://standards.freedesktop.org/mime-apps-spec/mime-apps-spec-1.0.1.html
<cimbakahn> Thank you Krytarik!  I'll check it out.
<cimbakahn> What is crossposting?  So i can make sure i don't do it again.
<krytarik> !crosspost | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<cimbakahn> I see.  I didn't know that.  I was just doing that in hopes that i would get an answer.  There have been times in the past where i never got an answer at all and i was very patient.  Sometimes i waited an hour.  Sorry!
<wxl> cimbakahn: such is the nature of irc. not everyone available always has the answer to a specific question. also don't forget we're all volunteers and have regular jobs too XD
<wxl> cimbakahn: if you can'
<wxl> t get an immediate answer, using alternative means like askubuntu or mailing lists wqould be suggested
<cimbakahn> Thank you for the other ideas!
<wxl> np and good luck with yoru issue :)
<OpenSorce> Hi guys! I'm looking for a way to edit .desktop files so that I can make the app launch with it's own titlebar (decoration) without the system decoration. Is there a way to do this?
<OpenSorce> Or maybe find an exclusions list like blackbox uses to exclude some apps from being decorated?
 * tsimonq2 is gone: test
<iynque> TEST FAILED. You will not inherit the chocolate factory. GOOD DAY.
#lubuntu 2015-11-25
<eipi10> is having bad reallocated sectors a big deal?
<eipi10> heard of any false positives with 14.04?
<cimbakahn> I am having a major problem with Lubuntu.  See here ---->  https://paste.teknik.io/2444
<cimbakahn> I have no idea what to do about this.  All suggestions will be appreciated.
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> lubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<bioterror> it can be removed
<bioterror> it's mainly used to pull in all the neccessary packages needed for the "whole" Lubuntu experience
<cimbakahn> But if 	lubuntu-desktop is removed it will take out lubuntu-core with it!
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> lubuntu-core is used when installing the basic lubuntu packages
<cimbakahn> If it takes out the core, i will have a broken system, correct?
<bioterror> it's just a package that has "few" dependencies
<Vlado2> Hi, i have created a trouble ticket #1516616 on launchpad about a bug that prevents me to install lubuntu, but even after several weeks nobody gives a ... about that bug, any idea how to improve that bug report to attract some dev?
<wxl> bug 1516616
<ubottu> bug 1516616 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "can't boot lubuntu 15.10 try lubuntu without install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516616
<wxl> Vlado2: i must say your bug is terribly confusing as it seems to relate to many problems, not just one.
<Vlado2> i guess i can remove the sentence that 14,04 didn't recognize my wifi card as it is not related
<wxl> and the other ones afterwards? as they suggest you CAN boot
<Vlado2> i can boot only 14.04
<Vlado2> 15.10 and xenial early builds can't boot
<wxl> can't boot or take a long time to boot?
<Vlado2> the bootup process is extremely slow, and it will eventually crash due to multiple errors during bootup (as mentioned in the bug report, like failed to insert module kdbus, failed to star load kernel modules)
<wxl> these don't seem to be a problem based on testing. you say you checked the md5sum *AND* checked the media at the grub screen?
<wxl> aww you're so mexican
<Vlado2> yes, i checked the media at the menu
<Vlado2> i beg you pardon!
<wxl> ooops! wrong channel!!!!!
<wxl> but were i to have directed that at you, don't take offense, as mexicans are very nice :)
<wxl> anyways, did you check the md5 BEFORE you booted?
<Vlado2> yes i did
<wxl> that is utterly bizarre
<wxl> afaik no testing has resulted in similar errors
<wxl> have you tried different media? maybe usb rather than dvd?
<Vlado2> after booting a menu shows up... install lubuntu, try Live, check CD and mem test
<wxl> and you did "check CD." but did you check the md5 of the .iso image before burning it?
<Vlado2> the medium is OK, i used the same one to try 14.04 and xenial early build
<Vlado2> i checked everything, verified sha256 of the iso, check pgp signature of the sha256, then verification after burning and then check cd from the lubuntu menu
<wxl> ok, did you try a different media?
<Vlado2> no, but from that same media 14.04 worked
<wxl> that's irrelevant
<Vlado2> i have troubles beleiveing in that, why would then the CD check from lubuntu menu came as OK
<Vlado2> ?
<wxl> Vlado2: well, by the same logic, why would other people's tests succeed?
<Vlado2> different HW?
<wxl> …where yours failed
<wxl> right
<wxl> and that's what i'm suggesting
<wxl> try different hardware (media)
<Vlado2> did anyone tried Pentium M dothan?
<Vlado2> i already tried to boot 15.10 on different machine and it booted just fine, i just came to different problem
<Vlado2> bug #1516605
<ubottu> bug 1516605 in lxde-common (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu doesn't react to mouse clicks when firefox is running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1516605
<wxl> oh pentium m!
<wxl> pentium m may be problematic. did you forcepae?
<wxl> !pae | Vlado2
<ubottu> Vlado2: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Vlado2> even on i386 builds???
<wxl> yuuup.
<Vlado2> let me try that, i'll get back to you in a minute...
<Vlado2> more like 30 minutes... :)
<Guest2> 14.04.3   Why is i get this message when i look for updates ? Failed to download repository information
<wxl> Guest2: likely either an issue contacting the server or a general networking/internet issue
<Guest2> Sometimes i get this message.
<wxl> Guest2: do you have a connection to the internet at those times?
<Guest2> Yes..
<Guest2> Is this about the same problem ?   http://itsfoss.com/failed-to-download-repository-information-ubuntu-13-04/
<wxl> Guest2: and can you give me the entirety of the output including the error in a pastebin?
<wxl> Guest2: that may be the same problem, it might not. the totality of the output will tell us. either way, i'll help you fix it and help you learn how to read those errors to solve the problem youself in the future. ;)
<Guest2> I am on another computer (windows) here and just finnish update the Lubuntu. I run it over again and then it works.. I dont have the output longer.
<Guest2> It is true we learn when we read around.
<wxl> Guest2: then it's likely a network issue. sometimes servers go down temporarily. little can be done to resolve that.
<Guest2> Is Lubuntu update VLC and other programs also when there is any new not only firefox ?
<wxl> Guest2: if you run an update, it will update any programs that have new versions for the current version of the operating system.
<umdx> hi, how do i install the graphic driver for Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<wxl> umdx: what makes you think you need it?
<epictetus> i just installed the alpha/beta test version of lubuntu (16.04 opr whatever) and my brand-new intel Broadwell laptop had nice 3d support out of the box
<epictetus> like intel-DRI etc for OpenGL was all automatically working
<umdx> wxl i have the resolution but i lag watching videos
<umdx> wxl and i tried chromium and Ff
<epictetus> umdx: what kind of videos and what software are you using
<epictetus> youtube?
<umdx> twitch tv
<wxl> umdx: do you have the same problems with static videos?
<wxl> …cuz if not, the problem is likely not your drivers
<umdx> no, only when watching games
<epictetus> what CPU
<umdx> Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<epictetus> twitch ads might just be using too much CPU
<umdx> it doesnt lag on windows tho
<epictetus> especially if it's using flash
<epictetus> flash on linux can be waaay laggier / crashier / slower than windows even with Chrome
<wxl> technically, adobe flash isn't even supported on linux.
<epictetus> maybe try an ad blocker / flash blocker that lets you block everything except the video screen?
<umdx> i have ad block on
<epictetus> what CPU though
<umdx> nvm
<umdx> it lags only when i have it on source
<umdx> me
<umdx> meh
<epictetus> hehe
<umdx> what  DE you guys use
<epictetus> lxdw
<epictetus> lxde
<umdx> i installed i3 and was woindering something about the configs
<wxl> that's what lubuntu is all about after all
<umdx> for some reason it explodes when i try to copy someones style
<wxl> ianorlin: Chicken_Wrap: don't you guys use i3 with lxde?
<umdx> im thinking of changing pcmanfm
<umdx> as well
<umdx> probably installing ranger
<Vlado2> wxl: back to that Petium M problem
<Vlado2> forcing pae didn't help
<wxl> Vlado2: then i'd try a usb and/or a different dvd and see if you can replicate
<Vlado2> and btw. that problem mentioned on that web page affects only Banias cores, not Dothan as i have in laptop
<wxl> Vlado2: barring that problem, it would be interesting to see if the same problem exists with other flavors like xubuntu, as otherwise it's not a lubuntu problem so much as an ubuntu one
<Vlado2> well, that laptop booted just fine 14.04 from that same DVD drive and DVD medium (i use DVD+RW)
<Vlado2> i can try ubuntu, but that will probably be the same story as Lubuntu
<Vlado2> and btw. in the command line there are three dashes, not two as in that article
#lubuntu 2015-11-26
<neurosis12> Anybody got synapse to run consistently in Lubuntu 15.10?
<Gnjurac> hi how is pepperfalsh for chromium called i want to install it
<hateball> Gnjurac: apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<hateball> Gnjurac: apt-cache search whatever
<Gnjurac> ty
<Unit193> hateball: It's actually shipped in adobe-flashplugin from partner, no crazy downloader scripts needed.
<hateball> Unit193: That's nice, didnt know that. Too bad partner repo is not enabled default then
<Gnjurac> beh stupit chromium not sending magnet links to transmision
<hateball> Gnjurac: check the second post here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/75614/set-transmission-as-default-program-when-opening-magnet-links
<hateball> iirc I edit the mimetype manually
<Gnjurac> i fixed that before by editing xdb-open
<Gnjurac> anywey have to reboot now brb
<Gnjurac> Sector 50 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track.
<Gnjurac> wtf is this
<Gnjurac> waz doing upgrade and wihe grub upgrade i got this errors
<Gnjurac> whatewer reboot time
<Gnjurac> brb
<Gnjurac> am back
<Gnjurac> doing xdg-mime default transmission-gtk.desktop x-scheme-handler/magnet
<Gnjurac> dident help at all
<Gnjurac> i even installed sudo apt-get install exo-utils
<Gnjurac> i think i need to edit xdg-open that worked last year
<Guest3949> One of my programs crashed on Lubuntu 14.04. If I "send an error report to help fix this problem", where does the report go?
<crashbash> This page, as of 2008, says that crash reports are only visible to trusted developers, to avoid exposing private info (coredumps). Is this system in use? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CrashReporting
<Gnjurac> so i have a deb pacage i want to install
<Gnjurac> will it automatic get all dependecis?
<Gnjurac> dpgp -i file.deb
#lubuntu 2015-11-27
<delete> Yo
<delete> I randomly get an error in the noficiation daemon when coming back from sleep
<delete> "Power manager: Not authorized"
<delete> what do I do to fix it?
<delete> also I get sh: IO: error all the time from laptop-mode-tools
<delete> but I have yet to have data loss
<deletemeplease> so
<deletemeplease> anyone have an answer to my problems?
<ianorlin> I could not i3 to wokr as window manager for lxde well
<deletemeplease> ianorlin, what
<ianorlin> nevermind that was to something way scrolled up
<deletemeplease> ianorlin, ok
<deletemeplease> I'm working on a few utilities
<deletemeplease> one of them is a password storage program that allows you to authenticate against it.
<deletemeplease> I'm working on the idea that the passwords are AES encrypted and you can pass a secret with the password.
<deletemeplease> If the result of hashing the decrypted passsword with the string and it's salt returns what the application gave it it will authenticate
<deletemeplease> otherwise it will fail;.
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<cimbakahn> I am having trouble opening anything that takes a password to get into.  Is lxdm necessary or is it just for the main login screen?
<cimbakahn> synaptic, gdebi, software & updates not opening <---- May be a common thread between the three.
<cimbakahn> If you plan to downgrade packages.  Do you do it before you take out its current source or after?
<SlidingHorn> cimbakahn, sorry for the delay:  Technically, lxdm isn't "required," but if you remove it, you will have to log in using the CLI, and will have to start X & your window manager manually
<SlidingHorn> cimbakahn, is sudo the part requiring your password and giving you trouble?  If so, what error(s), if any, are given?
<SlidingHorn> (in other words, removing LXDM isn't going to help you, most likely - only make your life more difficult)
<Unit193> LXDM hasn't been used as the DM for many releases.
<SlidingHorn> oh, yeah, they're using lightdm now aren't they.  My bad
#lubuntu 2015-11-28
<MWM> just installed lxde in desktop ubuntu and Ive lost my terminal.  It also seems to be kinda jumpy.
<MWM> programs dont seem to open correctly = jumpy
<cimbakahn> If i installed a PPA that had several packages in it and i had one of the programs already installed, what would happen?
<cimbakahn> Like for example i already have pcmanfm 1.2.0 on the computer, then i install the PPA, and the PPA has a pcmanfm 1.2.3 on it, what would happen?
<Fedora_> anyone?
<melodie> hi
<jdx> hi, melodie
<melodie> hi jdx
<jdx> how arfe you enjoying lubuntu?
<melodie> I need help to make this bug report progress, so I need testimonials
<jdx> *how arfe you
<melodie> "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<melodie>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1510709 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "In Wily libgtk-3-common pulls in adwaita-icon-theme which in return pulls in ubuntu-mono" [Low,Confirmed]
<melodie> jdx I am arfe fine, thanks. :)
<melodie> can you help me?
<jdx> no. I am not a packager
<jdx> sorry.
<melodie> for example, add a comment after the bug report?
<melodie> you don't need to be a packager, simple user is ok for this matter
<jdx> I would not know what to put.
<jdx> not very tech savvy
<jdx> I just lurk herre
<melodie> for example, you can try to remove the ubuntu-mono icon theme and copy paste the result (but not remove it really, just see what would happen)
<jdx> it will get fixed eventually
<melodie> knowing that lubuntu has it's own set of icons means that other default installed sets are not needed.
<jdx> is that a bug?
<melodie> can you read the last message on that page? Yes it's a bug
<jdx> I think it is a feature to have other icon sets available
<melodie> some would call it a feature, but having it in the recommands would allow the users to decide if they want it or not in the system.
<melodie> jdx feature is having it in the recommands
<melodie> because recommands are "on" by default
<melodie> but it still leaves the choice to keep it or not.
<jdx> ok, why you don't you leave that in comments?
<melodie> because I am the author of the bug report my dear
<jdx> you can not add to it??
<melodie> then what is important to know, is that if the libgtk-3-common (or any package) does not break when the dependancy is not installed, then it means it should not be mandatory
<melodie> I just did add to it my dear, the final findings. Now I need a few testimonials to make it progress
#lubuntu 2015-11-29
<tachibana> i love you lubuntu
<tachibana> i have so many improvement ideas for you but I cant code fluently
<jdx> tachibana,  you can go to the bug tracker and make feature requests
<tachibana> it's so annoying that you gotta know a 6 key hashcode to change the time format in lxde
<tachibana> army time is for betas
<tachibana> betas that fantasize about getting bossed around by drill sergeants and possibly even about getting drilled by said 'drill seargents'
<tachibana> this is low cpu resources stuck on yoda's planet luke skywalker master race
<tachibana> not scooterpuff jr. with extra turtle wax master race
<Paul-Z> Hi!
<Paul-Z> Umm... What is the packname of desktop pages setting? thanks
<Paul-Z> is there a list of all of lxde pack?
<dimitris> hello
<Guest53668> i have a really old pc with 128 kb ram
<Guest53668> what lubuntu or lxle is best for it?
<Guest53668> ?
<bioterror> 128 kb?
<Guest53668> yeap
<liber> i removed some pkgs including xorg mesa and gpu driver and installed them again a little after that but now x wont start
<liber> only error it gives is /usr/bin/openbox error wile loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: no suck file or directory
<liber> what is this about, i am a bit lost
<ianorlin> liber: you need graphics drivers to run X
<liber> they are installed, all of the removed pkgs
#lubuntu 2016-11-28
<Guest89702> I'm From Japan
<Guest89702> Nice to meet you
<p14r> Hoi everyone. Got a lubuntu question: I've just ordered a netbook (Acer Travelmate B117) and want to install Linux whilst ensuring two things:
<p14r> 1) Use all the features the laptop offers (sound, screen-brightness, wireless, function keys, etc.)
<p14r> 2) Use as little power as possible / use advanced power management features
<p14r> Is that possible with Lubuntu and is Lubuntu the best choice for this? What procedure do you recommend?
<lynorian> p14r, well there is a terminal applicatoin called powertop for number 2
<p14r> Thanks for any help.
<lynorian> For 1 I percensonally don't know about that hardware what sound and wirelesschipset does it have?
<p14r> CPU is a Quadcore Intel Pentium N3710, the chipset is basically built around it (it could be all intel)
<p14r> Does Lubuntu offer the same support for function keys and special keys as Ubuntu?
<p14r> Out of the box, I mean?
<lynorian> I think for some we have them for multimedia things yes
<p14r> How does installing TLP on top of Lubuntu laptop mode work? Or does it fail? Any experiences with that?
<lynorian> I am not that familar with TLP but it should work like any other package
<p14r> Mmmmh. Ok. If you had to save power on a laptop, which distribution would you use?
<lynorian> p14r, I don't have battery life problems normally but that is because my battery is a massive 12 cell
#lubuntu 2016-11-29
<protoinstallatio> i'm trying to install lubuntu on an ibm thinkpad t43 that previously had windows xp but i got an error after almost finishing installation with "erase disk and install ubuntu"
<protoinstallatio> "the grub-pc package failed to install into /target/"
<wxl> protoinstallatio: did you check the hashes on the iso and run the test install media thing at boot?\
<protoinstallatio> yes, matched and ran as livecd perfectly
<protoinstallatio> tried to manually partition to give enough space for swap (i don't know if this would help)
<protoinstallatio> 60gb hdd, p sure 1gb ram
<wxl> is it still running protoinstallatio ?
<protoinstallatio> i can boot from cd, haven't tried normal boot
<wxl> i *DOUBT* it worked if that's the error you got but i guess it's worth a shot
<protoinstallatio> when i tried the second time it said ubuntu was already installed and gave me the options to install alongside but i tried the same thing
<wxl> and to be totally clear, you checked the iso first against the published hashes and then checked the media at the boot menu?
<wxl> two steps?
<protoinstallatio> didn't check disc for defects, i should do that right now
<wxl> yes
<wxl> even a single bit of difference can result in a problem
<protoinstallatio> hashes matched though
<wxl> and you need to always check for two things: download issues and copy issues
<protoinstallatio> running it now
<wxl> hashes checks only the download issues
<protoinstallatio> ty for helping me btw
<wxl> np protoinstallatio :)
<protoinstallatio> lol client cut off the n
<protoinstallatio> says no errors found
<wxl> nah, it's the server
<wxl> ok well i guess there's other possibilities
<wxl> disk errors etc
<wxl> try to boot it and let me know what happens
<protoinstallatio> um. said boot failed
<wxl> protoinstallatio: can you give me a screenshot of that? even a mobile one
<protoinstallatio> uhh, is "legacy floppy disk" the right boot device
<wxl> no :) should be your hard drive
<protoinstallatio> startup without interference just gives me a screen with _ only
<wxl> ok
<wxl> run through this process:
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd#145253
<protoinstallatio> *legaacy floppy drives
<wxl> basically what you're going to do is boot to the live environment
<wxl> then mount your hard drive
<wxl> update its grub (which handles booting)
<wxl> unmount the drive
<wxl> reboot
<wxl> fixed :)
<wxl> assuming everything about the install is correct except for the grub
<protoinstallatio> cool alright, ty
<protoinstallatio> um, the partition to mount is / ?
<wxl> correct
<protoinstallatio> how do i open /mnt/etc/fstab
<wxl> protoinstallatio: i think "nano" is installed. yuou should be able to do `nano /mnt/etc/fstab`
<wxl> it's pretty self explanator
<xangua>  Using Lubuntu 16.04 but this also happened with xubuntu, after computer enters in suspend and I try I try to come back the screen remains black
<wxl> xangua: no matter how long it takes? even if you keep pressing buttons?
<xangua> wxl: define how long
<wxl> xangua: i don't know. try for 5 mins.
<xangua> No, pressing buttons changes nothing
<wxl> strange
<wxl> might be a hardware issue
<wxl> acpi is annoying
<xangua> Wake up from suspend after 5 minutes? :-\ Never waited even a minute
<protoinstallatio> my boot has no grub path
<wxl> i wouldn't expect it normally, but it could happen if there's some runaway process or limited resources or something
<xangua> This is an old laptop, Acer aspire, Celeron, 1 GB RAM, battery is dead by the way
<wxl> protoinstallatio: what happens when you run update-grub?
<xangua> I've used other xfce and lxde/qt based distros and suspend working OK
<wxl> which suggests it being a more ubuntu-core problem
<wxl> you might ask in #ubuntu and see if they have any suggeestions
<xangua> Ubuntu works OK, or at least in my new computer
<xangua> Last time I used regular Ubuntu on this one was Ubuntu 10.04
<wxl> if it's your new computer, and it's a possible hardware issue, that's not really testing the same thing
<protoinstallatio> sudo: unable to resolve host lubuntu: Connection refused
<xangua> I do remember this started happening after xubuntu switched to light DM/locker and that was one of the causes I switched distros
<wxl> protoinstallatio: weird!
<wxl> xangua: then swap out lightdm for something else. sddm or slim and see if you have the same problem.
<wxl> xangua: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnderstandingSuspend may give some insight too
<wxl> xangua: i have noticed that things seem a bit less snappy with systemd. i don't want to go blaming it or anything, but there may be some tweaking it needs
<xangua> Black screen again, gonna restart and remove light locker
<xangua> Apparently everything is working OK with xscreensaver
<xangua> It just looks a little ugly :-P
<xangua> So I found a workaround for light locker/suspend/black screen and apparently I can use light locker now
<wxl> xangua: do tell
<xangua> Basically disable lock when suspend in light locker settings and enable it in xfce power settings
<xangua> Not disable light locker, but just lock when suspend
<wxl> xangua: maybe file a bug report
<xangua> wxl: the workaround is already in the launchpad bug report
<wxl> xangua: ah good. can you link me?
<xangua> wxl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339 see comment #30
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
#lubuntu 2016-11-30
<plshelp> hey i tried to wipe a drive with the livecd i had but i keep getting an error
<plshelp> on my mac it was "unable to write to the last block of the device"
<plshelp> now it's "Input/output error (udisks-error-quark, 0)"
<wxl> sorry not getting it plshelp (hehe) what are you trying to do with what how?
<plshelp> trying to wipe/reformat an external hdd because it had permissions
<plshelp> i read on a forum that linux could maybe finish formatting when mac couldn't
<wxl> so you're trying to use a lubuntu livecd (which version?) on a mac (what type?) to format an external hdd (usb or firewire?) using what specific software? and what do you mean by "permissions?"
<wxl> also plshelp this may be relevant https://askubuntu.com/questions/377253/unable-to-format-usb-drive-with-disks-udisks-error-quark-0
<plshelp> 16.10 on late 2011 mbp (and then ibm thinkpad t43 w/ livecd) using usb2 a to b to hp personal media drive hd0000
<plshelp> using accessories > disks on lubuntu
<plshelp> um. how do i unmount the drive in lubuntu? sorry i'm disadvantaged
<plshelp> Error formatting disk Error creating file system: Command-line 'parted -script "/dev/sdb" mktable msdos' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Error: (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<lynorian> plshelp, is this 16 MB or is it bigger?
<plshelp> 120gb hdd
#lubuntu 2016-12-01
<dx43CQ> Hello everyone
<dx43CQ> I try to install the latest lubuntu on my macbook and I get this error at the end: https://imgur.com/a/HYVC7 GRUB installation fails and then the installer crashes. How can I fix this?
<wxl> dx43CQ: did you file the bug report?
<dx43CQ> wxl, the installer crashes and I can't close out of it. There's no bug report dialog box that appears after the 'installer crash' dialog box.
<wxl> dx43CQ: aw heck.
<wxl> dx43CQ: you still have the machine on?
<wxl> dx43CQ: like, in the installer?
<dx43CQ> wxl, yup
<wxl> dx43CQ: and this is on real hardware, not a virtual machine, right?
<dx43CQ> wxl, real hardware, a MacBook for 2008
<wxl> dx43CQ: okie dokie. let's try to look at the log files and see if we can get some more clues.
<wxl> dx43CQ: what we need to do is to open a virtual terminal.
<wxl> dx43CQ: traditionally on non-macs this would be as simple as, e.g. ctrl-alt-f2
<dx43CQ> wxl, got LXterminal open
<wxl> dx43CQ: i think on macs, you have do like ctrl-fn-option-f2 or something funky like that. i don't remember the combination
<wxl> dx43CQ: oh heh, that works too XD
<wxl> dx43CQ: log files are kept in /var/log
<wxl> dx43CQ: i would examine the apt logs
<dx43CQ> wxl, I'm not connected to the Internet, do you think that might be it? When installing, I did choose to 'install 3ed party' apps but there's no Internet connection to the laptop at the moment.
<wxl> dx43CQ: so look at /var/log/apt/term.log
<wxl> dx43CQ: um, that's possible, but i'd generally expect the grub package to be a normal part of the iso. which iso did you grab?
<wxl> dx43CQ: you can `less /var/log/apt/term.log` to page through the file
<dx43CQ> lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> dx43CQ: if term.log is 0 size, then you'll need to look at one of the gzipped old logs, which you can do with `zcat /var/log/apt/term.1.log.gz | less`
<wxl> dx43CQ: gimme a sec and i'll double check that package is there
<dx43CQ> I only have eipp.log.xz and history.log in the apt dir
<wxl> huh annoying.
<dx43CQ> :)
<wxl> dx43CQ: try /var/log/dpkg.log and see if that gives you anything useful.
<dx43CQ> for full disclosure, I'm installing over a SD card.. lol
<wxl> dx43CQ: to help with these logs, you can install pastebinit with `sudo apt install pastebinit` and then do something like `cat /path/to/log | pastebinit` and it will give you a url you can put here
<wxl> oh you would wound't you XD
<dx43CQ> haha
<dx43CQ> it's worked in the past with ubuntu distros though :D
<wxl> so are you on hexchat on THAT machine? cuz i think there's an exec command in hexchat. you could do something like /exec cat /path | pastebinit and it would put the url in this channel but i'm not sure about the syntax with hexchat, so ymmv
<wxl> it's probably still supported, but we don't usually test such things
<wxl> i doubt even ubuntu proper does
<wxl> i've never seen any test cases for that
<dx43CQ> I'm on xchat on a different machine
<wxl> you can boot an iso on the sd card???
<wxl> btw the manifest file in the cdimage.ubuntu.com directory shows all the included packages http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.10/release/lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<wxl> !info grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dx43CQ> wxl, I have two computers, the macbook and a PC from 2000ish. I have one ethernet connected to the PC which I will disconntect in a minute to plug into the macbook. give me a sec, im going to get off hexchat while I unplug the ethernet
<ubottu> Package grub-efi-amd64-signed does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> ^^ that may be the problem
<dx43CQ> one second
<wxl> k
<wxl> um ubottu you're high. it totally does.
<dx43CQ> ok back
<dx43CQ> let me get the pastebin package installed one second
<wxl> pastebin*IT*
<dx43CQ> cool it works
<wxl> dx43CQ: anyways, i think it probably tried to grab that from the internets. i don't see it in the manifest. try to reinstall it.
<dx43CQ> wxl, ok here it goes, going to paste  dokg.log
<dx43CQ> try to reinstall what?
<wxl> dx43CQ: grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dx43CQ> ok
<dx43CQ> installing grub-efi-amd64-signed now
<dx43CQ> wxl, got a dependency error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564548/
<wxl> dx43CQ: try `sudo apt -y --reinstall grub-efi-amd64`
<dx43CQ> E: Internal Error, No file name for grub-efi-amd64:amd64 and E: Internal Error, No file name for grub-efi-amd64-signed:amd64
<wxl> i have never seen that in my life O_O
<dx43CQ> maybe it was a typo
<dx43CQ> going to try it again
<wxl> no i mean i never seen anything CLOSE to that
<wxl> try `sudo dpkg --reconfigure grub-efi-amd64`
<dx43CQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564584/
<dx43CQ> it's installed
<wxl> yeah so let's try the reconfigure
<dx43CQ> dpkg: error: unknown option --reconfigure
<wxl> argh sorry
<wxl> rarely have to do this
<wxl> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64`
<dx43CQ> "/var/cache/debconf/config.dat" is locked by another process
<wxl> did you close that installer window?
<wxl> or do you have synaptic open?
<wxl> or another apt running in another window?
<dx43CQ> nope
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> so `sudo lsof | grep config.dat`
<wxl> does it return anything?
<wxl> (it will take a while)
<dx43CQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564601/
<wxl> so something is still running somewhere
<wxl> you could kill it but
 * wxl chews fingernails
<wxl> try `wmctrl -lp | grep 8891`
<wxl> you may have to install wmctrl
<dx43CQ> nothing, blank
<dx43CQ> just installed it
<dx43CQ> returns nothing
<wxl> ok so it's running in the background somewhere
 * wxl siiighs
<dx43CQ> Can it be the installer that crashed?
<wxl> give me `ps aux | grep 8891`
<wxl> might be, but it's still running somewhere, or at least some part of it is
<dx43CQ> can we remove the lock?
<wxl> working towards that
<wxl> want to see the state the process is in
<dx43CQ> ok
<dx34CQ-PC> I accidently crashed my laptop when trying to connect an external monitor (half of the LEDS on the laptop are dead)
<dx34CQ-PC> wxl, I am about to try to reinstall lubuntu. Do you want me to try something before I start the installation?
<wxl> dx34CQ-PC: naw. you might want to check and be sure the hashes are right and to check the install media, though, if you haven't already
<dx34CQ-PC> wxl, good idea
 * dx34CQ-PC checking disk for defects
<dx34CQ-PC> er.. can't find the hash file on lubuntu.net...
<wxl> yeah well lubuntu.net is not the right website either :/
<dx34CQ-PC> wxl, errors found in 2 files!
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> that may have been the problem to begin with
<wxl> http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<dx34CQ-PC> wxl, oo
<dx34CQ-PC> wxl, why two domains?
<wxl> technically there's only one
<wxl> lubuntu.me
<wxl> the lubuntu.net is maintained entirely by one of the original co-founders of the project, who is no longer involved
<wxl> we've been working on getting that changed
<dx34CQ-PC> i see
<wxl> duck duck go will tell you that lubuntu.me is the official place
<wxl> we're also making changes to lubuntu.me's SEO to increase its ranging on google
<wxl> all of this stuff takes time, though
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: were the hashes right?
<dx46CQ-PC> PC crashed on me
<dx46CQ-PC> im redownloading it and will check
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, md5sum checks out
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: then it may be a copying error.
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: HOPEFULLY it's not an error with your SD card or the reader itself
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: or worse yet the driver in the kernel :/
<dx46CQ-PC> will install onto SD card using startup disk creator
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, Finished, going to run the 'check the disk for defects' utility again.
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, Again, 2 errors.
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: did the hashes workout, though?
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, yeah the hash returned OK
<dx46CQ-PC> darn... let me see if I find another medium
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: so probably something related to the sd card. or your methodology. you might try using dd
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: there have been a plethora of problems with image writing tools lately
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, do I have to format the SD card before using dd?
<wxl> it's a good idea
<lynorian> Are you sure sd card is a bootable device
<wxl> well he DID boot it
<lynorian> ok
<wxl> sorry about the assumption of gender
<dx46CQ-PC> lynorian, I boot off it
 * dx46CQ-PC is male
<wxl> (and gender identity) XD
<lynorian> I should have read the scrollup more
<dx46CQ-PC> funny story, I'm in this mess because I was using dd on the SD card for my raspberry pi and I accidentally dd my hard drive on my laptop xD
<wxl> oh man
 * wxl remembers the time he `rm -rf`'d /etc
 * lynorian uses lsblk to make sure I have the right device
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, would this be ok? my SD card is sdc1 dd bs=1M if="lubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso" of=/dev/sdc
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: as long as sdc is not your hard drive XD
<dx46CQ-PC> :P
<dx46CQ-PC> does /dev/sdc need to be unmounted?
<wxl> yeppers
 * dx46CQ-PC sees the lights on the SD card reader blinking and lets out a sigh of relief.
<wxl> XD
 * dx46CQ-PC ran sync and is running the disk error utility 
<dx46CQ-PC> There were 2 boot options this time I booted from the SD card on the MacBook, weird.
<dx46CQ-PC> NO ERROS!!! wxl
<matt16> Hello
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, ok so I ran the disk error utility and I got the GRUB installation Failed warning again.
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: so there were no hash errors and the boot disk check worked ok?
<dx46CQ-PC> The differeance this time is that nothing got stuck and it rand a dignostic for bug reporting.
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: hm. do you have some other media you can use?
<matt16> I was wondering if lubuntu is really lighter than unbuntu because I just installer unbuntu and it is very slow
<matt16> thanks for your help
<wxl> matt16: it definitely is.
<dx46CQ-PC> matt16, yes, much lighter on the resources.
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl I have to look around.
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, I'm going to disconnect the PC and connect the eth to the laptop so I can send the report to the devs
<matt16> Ok should I download the 32 or 64 version for my mid 2009 macbook unibody ?
<wxl> matt16: amd64
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: ok. i'm very baffled by this frankly. i have to wonder if you'd have the same problem if you had the thing connect to the ethernet.
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: this time did you REMOVE the check for the 3rd party updates?
<matt16> great ! thank you so much for your help
<matt16> I'll download it right now
<matt16> have a nice day
<dx46CQ> ok
<dx46CQ> back
<dx46CQ> wxl, I am still getting this error when I try to install grub via command line https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23564927/
<wxl> dx46CQ: you should do grub-efi-amd64 before grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dx46CQ> wxl, that also gives me an error. https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23564933/
<wxl> argh something about debconf
<wxl> dx46CQ: could you give me `ps aux | grep -i [d]ebconf`
<dx46CQ> there you go wxl
<wxl> it's null?
<dx46CQ> What do you mean if it's null?
<wxl> you didn't send anything
<wxl> null means nothing
<dx46CQ> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564937/
<wxl> liike not zero, but nothing
<dx46CQ> yeah, it has 2 processes listed, I'm looking at it now..
<wxl> so it's in interruptable sleep (that's the S; man ps if you want to learn more)
<wxl> is ubiquity still running?
<wxl> (ps aux | grep -i [u]biquity or pidof ubiquity)
<dx46CQ> grep: ubiquity: No such file or directory
<wxl> you must have done something wrong
<wxl> missed the pipe perhaps?
<wxl> ps aux | grep -i [u]biquity
<dx46CQ> let me recheck
<wxl> ^^ type that exactly
<dx46CQ> everything is S
<dx46CQ> oh sorry, I thought /exec was sending the link!
<dx46CQ> just realized it was not
<dx46CQ> wxl,  ps aux | grep -i [d]ebconf = http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564937/ AND ps aux | grep -i [u]biquity = http://paste.ubuntu.com/23564942/
<wxl> dx46CQ: yeah like i said, i wasn't SURE about the exec syntax on (he)xchat. i use irssi
<wxl> ok lot of ubiquity still running
<wxl> huh all sleeping
<wxl> ahhh
<wxl> all based on apport
<wxl> do you still have the "file a bug" window open?
<dx46CQ> wxl, no I filed the bug and submitted it. Now I have a normal running desktop.
<dx46CQ> Ubiquity is the installation wizard?
<wxl> dx46CQ: then i'd try killing all those processes. since 23235 is the session leader, you might start there. `kill -9 23235`
<wxl> yep
<wxl> and apport collects logs and stuff to help with filing bugs
<wxl> you can see that process is using python to run apport with ubiquity as an argument
<jous> i does anybody speak frenche ?
<dx46CQ> ps aux | grep -i [u]biquity returns NULL
<wxl> that's good :)
<wxl> !fr | jous
<ubottu> jous: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wxl> NOW try the install again, dx46CQ
 * dx46CQ double clicking on the install
<wxl> no
<wxl> waaaaaait
 * dx46CQ is waiting
<wxl> i mean try to do the reinstall of the grub-efi-amd64
<dx46CQ> crap ok
<dx46CQ> lol
<wxl> XD
<dx46CQ> i guess i have to kill the job again huh? lol let me check to make sure it isn't running again
<dx46CQ> ps aux | grep -i [u]biquity retuns NULL
<wxl> now you're getting the hang of it :)
 * wxl must mention that as a result of researching things around this topic, that he just found `pstree` which with the `p PID` argument shows a very nice tree of threads
<dx46CQ> wxl, lol It's sad that I've been using linux for so long and still need someone to hold my hand.
<dx46CQ> ok it installed
<dx46CQ> going to install *-signed now
<wxl> dx46CQ: it's not so much as holding your hand as it is nudging you along, but point taken :)
<dx46CQ> grub-efi-amd64-signed is already the newest version (1.74+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu11).
 * dx46CQ gives the thumbs up for grub
<wxl> do the dpkg-reconfigure on them, one at a time, to be sure
<dx46CQ> ok
<dx46CQ> wxl, do I leave the "linux command line" part empty? The instruction in the reconfig says I can leave it empty
<jous> How to get the wifi pack for Lubuntu ? please
<wxl> dx46CQ: yes
<wxl> tsimonq2: sthut up and read your telegram.
<wxl> oops wrong channel hahaha
<wxl> jous: pastebin the results of lspci, please
<dx46CQ> wxl, should I "Force extra installation to the EFI removable media path?" I don't have any other OS on this MacBook
<jous> sylvain@sylvain-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b) 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b) 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 S
<wxl> dx46CQ: probably.
<wxl> jous: `lspci -nnk | pastebinit`
 * dx46CQ going to reconfigure *-signed now
<dx46CQ> wxl,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-efi-amd64-signed returns nothing
<wxl> dx46CQ: that's not a bad sign :)
<dx46CQ> Is this the moment of truth where I restart and hope it works?
<wxl> seems like it
<dx46CQ> oh boy... here we go...
<jous> 00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [8086:0a04] (rev 0b) 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller [103c:2281] 	Kernel driver in use: hsw_uncore 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0a16] (rev 0b) 	DeviceName: Intel(R) Graphics GT2 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controlle
<wxl> jous: i can't see all of it, which is why i suggest using pastebinit
<wxl> !paste | jous
<ubottu> jous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jous> okk sorry  i gonna try
<dx46CQ-PC> jous, Utilisez http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ pour éviter d'inonder le chat et également pour conserver la mise en forme.
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, this was the result https://imgur.com/NAKE5DG
<dx46CQ-PC> :(
<wxl> aw bah
<wxl> it might be an update grub issue
<wxl> you can try this
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/145241/how-do-i-run-update-grub-from-a-livecd
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: either way, it seems to need a bug report.
<dx46CQ-PC> yea
<wxl> unfortunately i know we didn't have this problem on several other machines
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, how do I determine which sda partition I should mount?
<dx46CQ-PC> wait a minute!
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, I forgot to mount the laptop's file system when installing grub!!! :D
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: omg.
 * wxl facepalms
<dx46CQ-PC> apt didn't install it onto the laptop ::facepalm::
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: i'm the idiot who led you astray!
<dx46CQ-PC> haha nah it's ok
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: so just follow these instructions but do the reinstall instead
<dx46CQ-PC> my live CD had grub all nice and configured. :D
<dx46CQ-PC> yea
<dx46CQ-PC> how do I know which partition of sda I need to mount?
<dx46CQ-PC> I have: sda, sda1 - sda3
<dx46CQ-PC> ps aux | grep -i [d]ebconf
<wxl> dx46CQ-PC: `sudo fdisk -l` should make it clear
<dx46CQ> "/dev/sda2    1050624 304723967 303673344 144.8G Linux filesystem" found it
<dx46CQ> This is my boot part ion? /dev/sda1       2048   1050623   1048576   512M EFI System that needs to be mounted to /mnt/boot ??
<dx46CQ-PC> nevermind wxl, I just saw fstab doesn't have /boot
<dx46CQ-PC> oh wait, just it does...
<dx46CQ> wxl, I have everything mounted as the article says but I can not use apt to install packages am I supposed to bind something else?
<dx46CQ> wxl,  actually, it seems that grub-common is the only grub package available...
<dx46CQ> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23565160/
<dx46CQ> so I figured that the apt source list was out of date and tried to update them. Got an error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23565161/
<dx46CQ> ping: yahoo.com: Temporary failure in name resolution
<xangua> So light locker is not functioning again
<xangua> Working*
<dx46CQ> wxl, fixed the problem with the network, had to add a DNS to /etc/resolve.conf
<dx46CQ> wxl, I installed and reconfigured grub-efi-amd64 and grub-efi-amd64-signed
<dx46CQ> the moment of truth...
<dx46CQ-PC> still no grub.
<dx64CQ> I get this error when I chroot and run the reconfigure command for grub. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23565431/
<dx64CQ> wxl, Just tried grub-install --efi-directory=/boot/EFI/ and it installed something there. Let's see if that makes any diff
<dx46CQ-PC> no go :(
<dx46CQ-PC> I'm going to try Linux Mint see if there's any difference. It's what I used to use on this laptop. Darn, I wanted to try lubuntu
#lubuntu 2016-12-02
<xangua> dx46CQ-PC: what's wrong with grub?
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, there's no grub when I boot the MacBook
<xangua> dx46CQ-PC: grub failed to install?
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, I get a grub-efi error when installing lubuntu
<xangua> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dx46CQ-PC> the installation crashes when it gets the the part where grub is installed
<xangua> dx46CQ-PC: what release? I had a message error like "grub could not be installed" just a few days ago on my very first UEFI install
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair used this tool and manage to install grub for me
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, the latest release
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, can boot repair be used over the commandline without a gui?
<xangua> Well it's a graphical tool....
<xangua> Why? Don't you still have Lubuntu live?
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, no... I am coping mint linux to the SD card with dd at the moment...
<xangua> Well you can perfectly try the instructions with mint, and if still doesn't work, continue and try installing mint
<dx46CQ-PC> xangua, ill give it a shot
<dx46CQ-PC> linux mint worked out of the box... lubuntu must have something wrong with the installer...
<Steptoe> Hi
<Steptoe> Can someone help me..
<Steptoe> Im trying to install lubuntu 16.10 on my dell mini 10v
<Steptoe> the setup fails...with unable to install grub2....
<Steptoe> the dialog will no allow me to continue....
<Steptoe> i have tried various other flavors of linux on the same machine, and none have had this problem...
<Steptoe> is this a known issue?
<dx46CQ-PC> Hi Steptoe
<Steptoe> hi
<dx46CQ-PC> I had the same or similar problem today.
<Steptoe> so it not just me and my old hardware
<dx46CQ-PC> I just gave up on it and installed linux mint..
<dx46CQ-PC> The laptop I was trying to install lubuntu 16.10 is a 2008 MacBook
<Steptoe> ok
<dx46CQ-PC> so, not only your old hardware at least
<Steptoe> is there a support ticket for this issue
<dx46CQ-PC> not sure, haven't had time to look
<dx46CQ-PC> This might help: xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair used this tool and manage to install grub for me
<Steptoe> i reboot to a live image, and did an fdisk
<wxl> hey if one or both of you guys can repoort this but and the other of you confirm it that would be awesome
<Steptoe> looks like the setup go half way through setting up the boot partition before it bombed out
<wxl> headed home
<dx46CQ-PC> wxl, later
<Steptoe> how do i report it?
<dx46CQ-PC> launchpad I'm guessing
<Steptoe> newbie alert....what is launchpad?
<krytarik> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Steptoe> i can install mint and ubuntu just fine...so im guessing the problem is specific to lubuntu
<Steptoe> the problem is with the installer...so i would have to say, install mint to report a problem with lubuntu.....life's too short...;-)
<Steptoe> just thought i see if anyone had any ideas......
<Steptoe> but i guess i'll have to wait until this release has matured
<krytarik> ..Without anyone reporting that bug?
<dx46CQ-PC> I'll report it tomorrow
<dx46CQ-PC> night everyone
<Steptoe> bye
<WolfMethod> Hello
<murrekatt> i just installed Ubuntu Server Standard 16.04 on my raspberry pi 3 and would like to setup the wifi...can someone help? i have ethernet working and am logged in
<leszek> murrekatt: if you have network-manager installed there is a neat little tool called nmtui which is basically an ncurses user interface for the network manager
<murrekatt> don't have that it seems
<murrekatt> i read something about wireless-tools but don't know about that too much. is that another route or same?
<leszek> another one
<leszek> is it really 16.04 ? Is network-manager really installed. Because nmtui should be there http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/network-manager/filelist
<leszek> otherwise you can also use wpa_supplicant if you like to
<leszek> first you need to create a config with wpa_passphrase. Basically something like this wpa_passphrase SSID Password > my_wpa_config.cfg
<leszek> and then execute wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iYOURWLANDEVICE -cmy_wpa_config.cfg
<leszek> last one as root I guess
<murrekatt> i installed from here: https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<murrekatt> Ubuntu Server Standard 16.04
<murrekatt> maybe i should not use this? happy if you can explain if there's an important difference
<murrekatt> i don't need the gui
<murrekatt> don't find wpa_supplicant either :(
<suomayu_> I have this error: Unable to find or create trash directory on my ntfs partitions. I've tried some suggestions based on searching like adding uid, create the trash folders but to no avail. Can someone please help me?
<suomayu_> sigh
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone.
<Zoohouse> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Zoohouse> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<Zoohouse> !ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<Zoohouse> oh in my terminal...
 * Zoohouse facepalms
<Zoohouse> I just typed up my bug report on launchpad and press submit. I can't find my bug report...
<Zoohouse> Can't find the bug report I just typed...
<Zoohouse> I dislike launchpad.net...
<Zoohouse> dang, I think I submitted it to Lubuntu Art... Trying to submit that bug with grub from yesterday.
#lubuntu 2016-12-03
<AlexPortable> does lubuntu contains any extra graphics / sound drivers / stuff apart from a server installation?
<wxl> absolutely, AlexPortable. it has the whole X11 stack, for Pete's sake.
<AlexPortable> wxl: can i somehow install that myself?
<AlexPortable> im trying to create a more bare minimum with only a webbrowser basis
<wxl> AlexPortable: so you only want to browse?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> well and sound and video playback (youtube and kodi)
<wxl> AlexPortable: try using lubuntu-core.
<wxl> i dunno what kodi is but with html5 in youtube you should have no problems
<AlexPortable> kodi is a mediaplayer program
<AlexPortable> how is lubuntu core different?
<wxl> apt-cache show | grep Depends will show you
<wxl> just put lubuntu-core/desktop after show
<AlexPortable> what do you mean after show?
<wxl> there's only about 38 packages in core, and about 92 in desktop
<wxl> apt-cache show lubuntu-core | grep Depends
<AlexPortable> ah
<wxl> you can do one after the other with `apt-cache show lubuntu-{core,desktop} | grep Depends` assuming you're using bash
<AlexPortable> ah thanks
<AlexPortable> and how about installing those packages on debian/ubuntu server?
<wxl> well the above are ubuntu packages
<wxl> so do you have debian or ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> i was testing with a bare-minimal system of debian
<AlexPortable> and have an lubuntu installation, but it was kinda bloated for my use case
<wxl> then that will take you more effort
<wxl> they have lxde* metapackages (well, taskel tasks i imagine) that could help
<AlexPortable> well i have a working solution with openbox and stuff, but im not sure what x11 things im missing
<wxl> just go through the list of packages in -core
<wxl> gotta jet but good luck!
<AlexPortable> thanks :)
<AlexPortable> bye
<Antony567> How to autostart few users?
<rgsghsdghg> f
<AlexPortable> What is the difference between lubuntu core and lubuntu minimal ?
<paul__> hi i can see wi fi networks can anybody help me ?
<Falconic> so, I'm trying to use a document and cloud drive manager on lubuntu, and it's telling me to start by opening Activities and typing Online Accounts
<Falconic> but I can't seem to open Activities...
<Falconic> if it's relevant, I'm using a ThinkPad x220
<wxl> what is this thing, Falconic ? link?
<Falconic> I tried using the upper left hot corner, nothing comes down, and using the command key(super I guess is the popular name for it on linux now?)
<Falconic> it's Documents
<wxl> link?
<Falconic> wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Documents
<wxl> Falconic: did you install this through the package maneger?
<wxl> oh. and you know, this is designed to work with GNOME, not LXDE.
<Falconic> yeah, through Software
<wxl> clearly the instructions reference features of the GNOME desktop.
<wxl> so you can install a LOOOOOT more stuff and get it.
<Falconic> oh shoot, how did I miss that?
<wxl> there's also an Ubuntu GNOME flavor, but i can't expect it to be as lightweight as Lubuntu (though I'm not sure)
<Falconic> haha, okay, better start to this question
<Falconic> is there a good way to have access to gDrive/gDocs on LUbuntu as a desktop app?
<wxl> it's strange that it doesn't seem to depend upon gnome even though it says it's a standalone application
<wxl> i'm not sure honestly
<Falconic> or should I just use the browser based stuff for gDrive/gDocs?
<wxl> that's probably what i'd suggest
<wxl> i think there's also like google-cli or something like that that can be used to access some features of google on the command line but i'm not sure that's what you want
<Falconic> okay, bummer, the browser apps don't like to play nice with Vivaldi
<Falconic> XD
<Falconic> nah, if it was for me I'd be fine, but it's for my SO
<wxl> right right. the Google-native apps are probably more "at home" in reality.
<Falconic> she was gonna be an IT major, but she said fuck it because it got too frustrating and now she refuses to us things that are not user friendly
<Falconic> hahaha
<wxl> (language)
<Falconic> oop, sorry!
<wxl> all good
<Falconic> alright, so she'll have to use the web based access for them, silly users and needing their GUIs! XD
<wxl> right
<Falconic> thank you! have a great day
<wxl> you too
<Falconic> oh, is there a shortcut for terminal on LUbuntu?
<lynorian_> Falconic: control alt t
<Falconic> thank you! :)
<wxl> pick through ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml to see ohw that's set
<wxl> it's easily changed if you prefer something else
<AlexPortable> the main differences between lubuntu core and lubuntu-desktop are some packages. I'm trying to create a bare minimal system, which packages can i more remove? dbus-x11, lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lubuntu-icon-theme, lxpanel, lxsession, lxterminal, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo,
<AlexPortable> plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, ubuntu-mono, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-video-all, xserver-xorg-video-intel
#lubuntu 2016-12-04
<AlexPortable> The main differences between lubuntu core and lubuntu-desktop are some packages. I'm trying to create a bare minimal system, which packages can i more remove? dbus-x11, lightdm, lightdm-gtk-greeter, lubuntu-artwork, lubuntu-default-settings, lubuntu-icon-theme, lxpanel, lxsession, lxterminal, openbox, pcmanfm, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo,
<AlexPortable> plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, ubuntu-mono, xserver-xorg-input-all, xserver-xorg-video-all, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<misha1> Hello. I am using lubuntu on a netbook with a few keys broken. What would be the best way to workaround this_
<misha1> Using the Virtual Keyboard is not as fast as typing, and loading a modified xmodmap doesnt seem to work.
<us12354> hi guys i-m in live with lubu 16.04, i can-t open my encrypted hd, how should i do_ thanks
<lapion> Hello
<lynorian_> lapion: anyway I can help
<lapion> As soon as I enable ipv4 in a networkmanager profile at next reboot a new default profile is created with ipv4 disabled..
<lapion> only way to enable ipv4 is to select a manually configured profile and activate t.
<lapion> Automatic profile allways defers to a new profile if all profiles have ipv4 enabled..
<lapion> lynorian, ?
<Guest-1> I have an error when i install updates. How can i fix it ?
<Guest-1> lubuntu 14.04.5
<guest-1> lubuntu 14.04.5. I have problems with install updates. broken package. Is there anything i can do to fix it ? I allredy try to follow some instructions.
<teward> guest-1: without more information and the complete error output, not really
<teward> if you want to paste a copy of your output stating what packages are broken to paste.ubuntu.com and share the link, we might be able to help
<guest-1> it cud be my disk. maybe small space left.
<teward> possibly.  without the specific error information though we can't really help determine the core problem
<teward> but if you *share* the full error message, we might be able to help
<guest-1> how can i copy from terminal ?
<guest-1> or how can i get the error message ?
<LuMint> guest-1: you simply select it.
<LuMint> guest-1: the text.
<guest-1>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-4.4.0-51_4.4.0-51.72~14.04.1_all.deb: unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-51/include/uapi/linux/v4l2-dv-timings.h.dpkg-new' (while processing `./usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-51/include/uapi/linux/v4l2-dv-timings.h'): No space left on device E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-4.4.0-51-generic_4.4.0-51.72~14.04.1_i386.deb: unable to create `/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-51-generic/
<LuMint> guest-1: in linux based systems it usually copies the text
<guest-1> looks like no space on the drive.
<LuMint> guest-1: df -h
<guest-1> df -h not tells me much.
<LuMint> what does it tell
<guest-1> to much. i dont know how much space it is left out of that.
<LuMint> the avail column
<LuMint> on one of ur /dev/sda's
<guest-1> I can not copy from terminal.
<LuMint> why?
<teward> LuMint: you may be thinking of PuTTY which does that
<LuMint> teward: yes but guest-1  succeeded in copying the error message from terminal
<teward> guest-1: select the text, hit ctrl+shift+c maybe, then try and copy the text into a pastebin (on http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<teward> LuMint: he might've got that out of a GUI alert
<teward> we can't know :P
<LuMint> right
<guest-1> ctrl+shift+c is not working
<guest-1> ^C
<guest-1> is all
<guest-1> I tought 8GB was enough for lubuntu.
<LuMint> teward: guest-1 should be able to copy text just by selecting it and then hitting the middle mouse button
<LuMint> guest-1: copy paste your df -h
<guest-1> I can not copy the text.
<guest-1> how is the pastebin works ?
<LuMint> guest-1: did you select it with your mouse and then pressed the middle mouse button in text field?
<LuMint> *press
<guest-1> yes.. it become a mess rolloing text.
<LuMint> you know why? because you've pasted it
<LuMint> now do the same but with https://nopaste.me
<LuMint> click on the text entry field on the website
<guest-1> I gues i have to reinstall again. because then it start with more disk space. every update use more and more place on the disk.
<LuMint> do whatever you want if you don't feel like doing what I and teward ask you to do
<guest-1> i dont know how the sites you sedn is working.
<LuMint> it's pretty much self-explanatory
<guest-1> how i get te text in there ?
<LuMint> you input text in the text field, you click on the create paste button
<guest-1> it works normal there.
<LuMint> normal?
<guest-1> I can right clic and copy or paste text.
<guest-1> that is normal.
<LuMint> why don't you select the text in your terminal and then get your mouse cursor to the text entry field on the website
<LuMint> and then press the middle mouse button
<LuMint> don't right click
<guest-1> There is no right click menu showing up. and ctrl+shift+c is not working.
<LuMint> what is your mother tongue? i tried to tell you not to right click but you seem to fail to understand me
<guest-1> I have marked the text. but can not copy it.
<LuMint> did you
<LuMint> 1) click the left mouse button on the text entry fieeld
<LuMint> 2) press the middle mouse button to paste the text you previously selected with your mouse
<guest-1> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on udev            231M  4,0K  231M   1% /dev tmpfs            49M  1,1M   48M   3% /run /dev/sda1       6,8G  5,8G  736M  89% / none            4,0K     0  4,0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup none            5,0M     0  5,0M   0% /run/lock none            241M     0  241M   0% /run/shm none            100M   20K  100M   1% /run/user /dev/mmcblk0p1  7,5G  436M  7,0G   6% /media/ernst/5C31-FA42
<LuMint> why don't you do this on https://nopaste.me and share the link?
<LuMint> i can't read that, the indentation is messed up
<guest-1> welcome to linux
<LuMint> wieso machst du nicht, was ich gesagt habe?
<LuMint> guest-1: it has nothing to do with Linux but with your refusal to use the pastebin website I linked
<guest-1> i know.
<guest-1> So much work to only send some text.
<LuMint> 1) select text 2) open pastebin website 3) click onto the text entry field 4) press the middle mouse button
<LuMint> is that so much work?
<Unit193> guest-1: You could also run the command and pipe it to pastebinit (df -h | pastebinit), or use termbin (df -h | nc termbin.com 9999)
<guest-1> The pastebin need my email. i tougt this was easy.
<LuMint> guest-1: it doesn't need your email
<guest-1> is the pastebin send it on a publik website ?
<LuMint> guest-1: i've just created a paste on https://nopaste.me without entering my email, took me like 5 seconds
<LuMint> guest-1: do          df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<guest-1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23580761/
<guest-1> Is it stay for ever there ?
<guest-1> it needs my email if want to download it.
<LuMint> did I recommend ubuntu pastebin to you?
<LuMint> honestly I don't know their policy on deleting texts
<guest-1> I have to scroll up here before i can answer you. i got two sites.
<guest-1> I dont want to post text for ever.
<LuMint> that's why i recommended https://nopaste.me, it's highly configurable
<LuMint> guest-1: what were you trying to update?
<guest-1> The updates.
<LuMint> what, all of them?
<LuMint> guest-1: wait a minute, did you try to update the updates?
<LuMint> how do you do that? xD
<guest-1> what were you trying to update? what else then updates is it to update ?
<LuMint> well, usually people update packages.
<LuMint> and apply updates.
<LuMint> to those packages
<guest-1> And what do you read of the info i sent you ?
<guest-1> I see here i have used 89% of the disk.
<LuMint> i suggest you run "sudo apt clean" and then see if the problem persists. if it does, update your packages bit by bit, not all packages at once.
<guest-1> i allready used it. but can try again.
<LuMint> or sudo apt-get clean
<guest-1> i have this one way sign showing up.
<guest-1> one way drive sign. beside the clock.
<LuMint> teward: what do you make of it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23580761/ It appears guest-1 already tried apt-get clean
<teward> I think they need to `sudo apt-get autoremove` to remove older kernels, then try again.  With such a small disk, they're going to run into a lot of update problems if they don't clean out their old kernels.
<guest-1> I have installed allmost all updates. the problem come with the last package.
<guest-1> it will not install the last 10MB or so.
<teward> s/remove older kernels/remove older kernels, and no-longer-necessary packages/
<teward> I also think I need some coffee
#lubuntu 2017-11-27
<bobsmith> wxl in the haus?
<wxl> what up bobsmith
<bobsmith> more questions for ya! mostly about partitioning, again, sorry, boring
<wxl> hit me
<bobsmith> I used this guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<bobsmith> but setting swap as the only primary partition, as well as the boot? i dunno, its all good?
<bobsmith> ubuntu help resources are the best! lots of digestable documentaton out there.
<wxl> if you're doing an MBR scheme, you can only have four partitions
<wxl> to get around that you can create an extended partition with logical paritions inside it
<wxl> windows can't boot from logical partitions, fwiw
<bobsmith> right just 4 primary
<wxl> tl;dr if you're doing 4 or less partitions on MBR, you can just make everything primary
<wxl> and if you're doing GPT, it doesn't matter. you can do whatever you want.
<bobsmith> what MBR vs. GPT difference does it make?  I'm not going to dual boot anything with windows
<wxl> either's fine, really
<bobsmith> so, if I'm doing linux only machines, but with multiple distros per machine?
<wxl> doesn't matter really
<bobsmith> ok.  somethings do matter on partitioning, but there's not too many rules to worry about i guess?
<wxl> well one thing i would consider is using LVM
<wxl> and make sure you use a file system that allows for easy resizing and such
<bobsmith> yes, that would probably be better for trying different distros i suppose (= virtual machine, yeah?)
<wxl> if you want to use vms, it doesn't matter what you do with partitioning
<bobsmith> change gears for a minute:  today, I tried to boot lubuntu from live USB on a chromebook.  no worky- graphics problem.   I dont suppose theres any such support?
<bobsmith> I have heard people using different flavors of ubuntu on chromebooks successfully, however.
<wxl> bobsmith: perhaps not, depends. there's some common kernel parameters to get around display issues
<bobsmith> I didnt really expect it would work. this from my experience last week trying to get that old eeepc working with lubuntu.  same kinds of graphics display problems.  I put that one on back burner for now...
<bobsmith> one more gear change:  if/when I get some flavor of linux OS working on chromebook, would it be possible/advisable to use say, a 64GB SD card as /home?? rather than try and replace the 16GB SSD?
<bobsmith> couldnt I just make it so in /etc/fstab? and any reason I couldnt make it FAT?
<bobsmith> shoot, one more thing I'm remembering now- per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving, I did move /home around successfully, and using leafpad to edit rather than vi! fyi...
<wxl> a separate home is always good. and you can put it on the SD card. no idea about using FAT though. never tried.
<wxl> bobsmith: try nomodeset for graphics issues. it's a start. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<bobsmith> ok, I'll chew on those leads.  thx!
<sjsu2> https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOEqKRDBXFB
<sjsu2> Having a problem installing Ubuntu on my old C2D MacBook... https://thepasteb.in/p/lOhOEqKRDBXFB
<mr17> hello
<mr17> can anyone help me getting a 3g USB modem working with lubuntu 17.10 ?
<mr17> went thru the guide, choce country, provider and connection options... no go
<mr17> worked perfedt with 17.04
<mr17> worked with live usb, now installed ... no go :/
<mr17> hello :)
<mr17> can someone help me getting a 3g USB modem to work with  lubuntu 17.10 ?
<mr17> it worked when live, now when lubuntu installed, it wont connect
<mr17> hmm
<wxl> this might suck if you have no connectivity, but did you try installing proprietary drivers?
<mr17> hi wxl , yes i did, and everything is updated
<mr17> it finds the modem, and i set it up, like i use to, using the guide.. but wont connect, pretty weird
<wxl> i bet you there's still some driver or another you need, but did you look in the logs to see if there are any obvious errors, mr17 ?
<mr17> where do i find the logs?
<wxl> /var/log/syslog should be a good start
<wxl> you can tail -f it and then try to connect
<mr17> ok ty, will check
<mr17> tail -f ?
<mr17> ohh i see
<mr17> wxl: it says modem registered, and connecting..
<mr17> the connection animation just goes forever
<mr17> "ModemManager[435]: <info>  Simple connect state (4/8): Wait to get fully enabled"
<mr17> "NetworkManager[461]: <info>  [1511812299.2950] device (cdc-wdm0): state change: failed -> disconnected (reason 'none', internal state 'managed')"
<wxl> mr17: does it have an ethernet connection?
<mr17> right now im using cable
<wxl> try running the proprietary driver check again
<mr17> it doesnt make sense, since it worked fine when running the LIVE usb...
<mr17> ok
<mr17> 1 driver in use: Processor microcode firmware for intel ...
<wxl> bah
<wxl> ok so let's see if we do some searching
<mr17> been using that on 17.04 too
<wxl> could you pastebin lsusb -v?
<mr17> ty for the help wxl .. yes, hang on
<wxl> np
<wxl> though know that i'm shooting in the dark here because i don't have a similar device to test with
<mr17>  do you just need the huewai device ?
<mr17> "Bus 001 Device 012: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. Modem/Networkcard"
<mr17> wxl: -> https://pastebin.com/c7V1ZjC8
<wxl> mr17: you got a log file at /var/log/usb_modeswitch.log ?
<mr17> wxl: nope
<wxl> mr17: are you using wv dial?
<mr17> no
<mr17> i downloaded modem manager, but no change
<wxl> hm well i don't know if this is old and irrelevant but it seems that usb_modeswitch is relevant
<wxl> as is wvdial to do the actual connecting
<wxl> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/en/man1/usb_modeswitch.1.html
<mr17> yes i read about that
<wxl> did you try using it? it seems specifically related to that chip
<mr17> i'll reread, and retry that option
<wxl> sudo usb_modeswitch -J -v 0x12d1 -p 0x14fe
<mr17> thx wxl  :)
<wxl> just install usb_modeswitch and then run that
<wxl> the switches with the arguments refer to the chip id
<mr17> ok thanks
<wxl> the -J is "huawei new mode"
<wxl> i guess something specific to that range of devices
<mr17> will it change the usb device, or only settings in linux? - would hate to render the modem dead
<wxl> apparently if you want the specific string you would add -M '55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000' and remove the -J
<wxl> no, this only affects the os
<wxl> i also see someone else doing this which may be important to finally kick it into place:
<wxl> modprobe option && echo 12d1 1506 > /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id
<mr17> "No devices in default mode found. "
<mr17> i get a permission denied with modprobe.. even with sudo
<wxl> which usb_modeswitch did you use?
<wxl> um i THINK you may be able to use -W to get more output
<mr17> i disconnected the device, so i had to change the id
<mr17> usb_modeswitch "can't use storage command in MessageContent with interface 0; interface class is 255, expected 8. Abort"
<wxl> is that with -J or -M?
<mr17>  sudo usb_modeswitch -J -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1506
<wxl> try this usb_modeswitch -v 12d1 -p 15ca -V 12d1 -P 1506 -M "55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000"
<mr17> "Found devices in target mode or class (1) Look for default devices ...  No devices in default mode found. Nothing to do. Bye!"
<mr17> hmm
<wxl> that, i think, suggests that you're good to go, BUT as far as i know, that should change the output in lsusb.. the id should actually change
<wxl> as an example https://askubuntu.com/a/843835
<mr17> i see.. but it still keeps the running thing besides the clock, and eventually time out
<mr17> must have messed up the usb_modeswitch i guess
<mr17> ill recheck
<wxl> well, i *THINK* the issue about it complaining about not being in default mode means that the modeswitch was already done
<mr17> reconnected device.. checked the ids.. same, still same error from usb_modeswitch "Error: can't use storage command in MessageContent with interface 0; interface class is 255, expected 8. Abort"
<wxl> sadly, i'm at a loss
<mr17> i noticed this happned when i wrote the iso using unetbootin
<mr17> whn i used the "startup disk creator", it worked fine .. could it be something ?
<wxl> dumb question: did you check the hashes of the iso?
<wxl> and then check the media you're using to install?
<wxl> because if you didn't, you may just have something wrong with the install, thus the strange behavior
<mr17> i didnt.. but should be the correct iso.. downloaded using torrent
<wxl> failing that as an option, i'd post on askubuntu.com. looks like there are lots of users of that modem. if you search by the chip id i'm sure you'll find a lot
<mr17> ok big thanks for your help and time wxl .. ill go read :)
<wxl> the torrent SHOULD take care of checksuming the thing, but it's worth a double check. that also doesn't take into account possibly copy areas to the media of choice (unless you're using a vm)
<wxl> s/areas/errors/
<mr17> no wm... just an oldcomputer (512mb ram)
<wxl> when doing installs, you always have to check everything
 * mr17 agrees
<wxl> otherwise you run the risk of an error.. one bit might be enough to allow the thing to act perfectly right.. except in some strange area
<toni8tones> Hey I just installed Lubuntu, it took a few tries for sure, on a Lenovo IdeaPad 120s, and everything seems to be working well except for my keypad
<toni8tones> driver issue I am sure...
<toni8tones> anyone have any fixes?
<mr17> i wrote the iso to usb using startup creator, no problems whatsoever, but had to use unetbootin, to see the usb, and copy backup files to a seperate folder
<wxl> toni8tones: you're not really explaining what's wrong with it.....
<mr17> once again, thx for your time and help wxl .. i got stuff to read :)
<wxl> mr17: there's a check at the grub boot screen you can use to test the media
<wxl> mr17: good luck. OH one other suggestion: you might ask at #ubuntu if anyone's having problems with that particular device. it's not a lubuntu-specific issue
<mr17> no it seems kinda random... thx, will check the grub boot screen, and #askubuntu
<toni8tones> it skips around, I will be entering text in one box or area and it skips to eithe ra different text box or goes back into an earlier part of the text and starts typing there
<wxl> so this is within a browser, mr17 ?
<wxl> oops i meant that for toni8tones
<toni8tones> it's anywhere, in anything
<mr17> i started by dist-upgrade from 17.04.. worked ok, but some programs went dead, so decidedto reinstall 17.19
<mr17> *17.10
<mr17> yes wxl
<toni8tones> it can be a text document, a box on a web browser, email composition
<wxl> so it happens in terminal, toni8tones ?
<wxl> wait a minute
<toni8tones> yes anywhere
<wxl> did you hit num lock? XD
<mr17> if you on laptop toni8tones , check that the numkeypad are off... use the FN button
<toni8tones> oh I actually don't know if it happens in terminal to be honest
<toni8tones> but i don't even have a number lock on this keypad
<toni8tones> no reason for it, this is a tiny laptop
<mr17> ok, thats ruled out :)
<wxl> i'd be shocked if you don't have one somewhere
<wxl> does 5 work fine?
<toni8tones> the number 5?
<wxl> keypad = 10 key, right?
<mr17> cya folks, thx for help
<wxl> good luck mr17
<wxl> if you figure it out, spread the word!
<toni8tones> 10 key?
<toni8tones> F10?
<toni8tones> the only two things I see that look like they could be a numlock are F9 which has a like pad lock icon on it
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keypad
<toni8tones> and... actually that's all. ha
<wxl> that's what i interpret as a keypad
<wxl> also known as "10 key"
<wxl> actually i meant this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numeric_keypad
<wxl> usually 5 has no additional function so it should work just fine
<toni8tones> oh sorry it's not my keypad then it's my keyboard
<wxl> so the whole keyboard doesn't work?
<toni8tones> it works, I am typing on it right now, it just wont stay in one text line for even like a whole sentence, it bounces to either a different text box
<toni8tones> or it will go back intingtheren o something I've already typed and start typ
<toni8tones> like that... see where it messed up? the mouse just hopped back there without any reason and started typing there.
<toni8tones> usually this is a driver issue
<wxl> wait your mouse is a problem now?
<toni8tones> no it's the keyboard
<toni8tones> the cursor
<toni8tones> sorry cursor not mouse
<wxl> so are any keys working fine?
<wxl> are you using some weird keyboard layout?
<toni8tones> all the keys individually work fine.  it's that the typing flow gets inturrupted and the cursor moves to someplace random and then I can't type a complete sentence
<toni8tones> no, trust mrng this issue ing if anytone knows where to get the driver for lenovo keypads or if anyone else is havie I have had this happen so many times on computers running windows, it's always the driver, so I am wonde
<toni8tones> oh ugh - see sorry it just did it right there
<wxl> why do you keep saying keypads?
<toni8tones> whenever this has happened with a windows machine it's always the driver
<toni8tones> so I am wondering if anyone knows where to get lenovo ideapad keyboard drivers
<wxl> in general keyboards need no drivers unless they have some special features not on a normal keyboard
<wxl> (or rather, they need no drivers not already included in the kernel)
<toni8tones> hmmm...
<wxl> what specific model do you have?
<toni8tones> lenovo ideapad 120s
<wxl> toni8tones: unfortunately google doesn't provide much help. i will tell you this is not a *L*ubuntu issue, but a general ubuntu one. go ask at #ubuntu and maybe someone there has one with some experience
<toni8tones> oh okay I wasn't sure about that so thanks
<toni8tones> have a good one
<wxl> uhhhh
<wxl> for masto?
<wxl> oops
<mr17> hi again wxl ..lol i think i know why the 3g usb wont work...
<mr17> i downloaded the desktop version... not the alternate... not really sure what is different.. but now it works like a charm :)
<mr17> owe you a case of beer :)
<wxl> do you know if the hashes lined up on the original one, mr17 ? if not, it may be that you got unlucky.. then lucky
<mr17> hashes was ok
<mr17> seems the dekstop version will somehow not recognie 3g usbs
<mr17> *recognize
<mr17> been unlucky on pokerTH all night too... must be it ;)
<mr17> once again, thx for your time and help :) .. bye bye
<mr17> wxl:
#lubuntu 2017-11-28
<Doozei> Hello! im new in lubuntu and i need a lil help pls? I cant minimize anything wiithout it disapearing completelly.. Also the panel bar seems to be glitched cus i cant pop up anything also is in the lef side
<Doozei> pls help!!!
<krytarik> Doozei: So it's just the panel misbehaving?
<Doozei> yes
<krytarik> Alt+Tab would work then?
<chris__> Hi!
<chris__> how does one verify a lubuntu iso?
<chris__> hi! how does one verify a lubuntu iso?
<hateball> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hateball> chris__: ^
<chris__> thank you! :D
<zerothis> I have an .img file that I right click and mount with "Disk Image Mounter". but it's read-only. I've tried every mount and xmount command I know of but can't manually mount or remount it. the image contains a ext2 and a swap partition. "VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem" occurs in every iteration.
<nooboob> ah finally back in a linux based chat room. Time to be confused for hours and get no where.
<nooboob> can i run lbuntu as a live usb ?
<noobboob> hi
<wxl> noobboob: yep
<noobboob> thanks
<noobboob> can i ask non linux related questions here too?
<leszek> noobboob: its a lubuntu support channel. For offtopic stuff visit other channels please
<wxl> like #lubuntu-offtopic
<tducasse> Hi everyone! I just installed lubuntu 17.10 on a kinda old laptop (eeepc 1005HA with a GMA 950), and I like 2/3 of my screen that appears torn / black. Any ideas?
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^
<krytarik> tducasse: ...Meanwhile have a read of LP #1724639, and the workaround mentioned in the comments there.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1724639
<tducasse> ok thanks, I'll try this workaround :)
<noobboob> how do i make a usb live stick through windows. It says not to use unetbootin with debian. What does this mean?
<noobboob> found it for anyone else reading .https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
#lubuntu 2017-11-29
<abccba_> hi, should i be able to browse the internet with a lenovo netbook with 2gb ram and 2 intel atom n270s?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<abccba_> i got this nasty cpu spikes with stuff like news sites with firefox ,i tried killing js and posing as a mobile device, but didnt help,  what could it be? should i downgrade to a lighter browser or maybe is a driver issue
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What version of Lubuntu?
<abccba_> last
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Try installing Qupzilla
<abccba_> also got trailing when the spikes get bad
<abccba_> will try, thanks
<tsimonq2> yw
<noobboob> i've managed to boot lubuntu from the usb but now i'm staring at a weird flickering lines screen with the desktop behind repeated in 4 coloumns with duplicates of the trash and install lubuntu icons any ideas?
<noobboob> acer aspire 5520
<ibmr50e> help me guys, youtube is very laggy on 360p
<ibmr50e> i thought i'd be able to watch youtube videos in 360p quality on lubuntu
<ibmr50e> hey guys
<ibmr50e> so can you help me with my issue? youtube videoes are laggy on 360p
<ibmr50e> both on firefox and chromium
<parhelia> ibmr50e: probably it's your hardware. I see this is a laptop from 2004
<parhelia> with a Celeron, no less
<ibmr50e> yea but I can play Vice City and morrowind
<ibmr50e> huge games if you ask me
<parhelia> and those are both 2002 games :p
<ibmr50e> and what bothers me is I can play those videos in 480p when I open them in VLC
<ibmr50e> and they dont lag and run smooth
<ibmr50e> I like this laptop but I thought I'd at least watch some things
<ibmr50e> how much laptops for youtube cost now?
<ibmr50e> I paid around 30 euros for this one
<ibmr50e> i fixed it
<ibmr50e> some guy on #ubuntu saved my ass hehe
<ibmr50e> yo i installed lubuntu and there's only one wallpaper to choose from, where are other wallpapers?
#lubuntu 2017-11-30
<ibmr50e> yo guys
<ibmr50e> steam won't start
<Kamilion> Well, that's a helpful bug report.
<Kamilion> Did you try to run it in a terminal?
<ibmr50e> terminal is fine, login screen looks very weird https://imgur.com/a/yrfdm
<mr17> hello again .. are you on wxl  ?
<mr17> just wanted to tell you the problem is back :/ --- but in desperation i tried Mint 18.2 XFCE. Booted live, and my 3g usb modem went online instantly.
<mr17> i wonder what is missing in the lubuntu distro
<mr17> gn8 :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: This is the same issue. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.bionic/view/head:/ship-live-share#L9
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yet Another Person has an issue because of it.
<wxl> @tsimonq2: this is a support channel XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: I...know?
<tsimonq2> wxl: If you look *directly* above my message, a user was reporting a problem (then took off) that I really believe is caused by the seed issue
<wxl> the steam one? or the 3g usb modem?
<tsimonq2> 3g
<wxl> i don't think so
<guacamole> hi i need help
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guacamole> sorry bad english, when i play video, audio and motion is out of sync, try many things but no conclusion, any ideas
<guacamole> oh and also sometimes my chromium browser just freezes, im trying to fix this in past months but no conclusion my friends :(
<guacamole> i need watch video and cant do it man, i need to study magnetism but no good now because audio dont follow video or video dont follow audio
<hateball> guacamole: Is this on youtube or where?
<guacamole> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guacamole> anywhere @hateball
<guacamole> instagram youtube,any website, and even when i download video
<hateball> guacamole: What system specs do you have? If this is an older lower power machine, high definition will be a heavy task to decode
<guacamole> whats specs means ? i have a dell inspiron mini, if that ok
<hateball> guacamole: Do you have an exact model?
<hateball> guacamole: What type of CPU? You can check with "lscpu"
<hateball> Also how much RAM, you can check with "free -m"
<guacamole> i dont understand ok i copy and paste ok
<guacamole> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBKpP4JKPi3
<guacamole> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpw0WBGlRSg
<guacamole> there my friend
<guacamole> any idea?
<hateball> Well, that thing seems to not want to load
<hateball> or at least incredibly slow
<guacamole> yeah man no good. and i try installing adobe flash and disable accelerator
<hateball> yeah, pretty low specs on your machine guacamole. for youtube, does it work if you pick a lower quality?
<hateball> even 720p is probably too heavy
<guacamole> not even 144p very bad
<guacamole> it just sounds like a robot voice freezing
<guacamole> and video slow
<guacamole> funny in the beggining when i just installed lubuntu it used to work, idk why now doesnt work
<guacamole> but it used to freeze chromium as usual
<guacamole> and mouse too freezing
<hateball> hmmm, mouse just freezing when you're doing nothing special? maybe your hard drive is not feeling so well
<guacamole> yeah nothing special man, just freezes after reboot
<hateball> guacamole: it could also be a problem with the GPU driver I guess
<guacamole> i like to install tools u see...i like to install stuff so i can learn, ruby for example, i installed so i could learn, u think that can be a issue?
<guacamole> whats gpu drive
<hateball> guacamole: no having things installed should not be a problem as long as they are not running and using up system resources
<hateball> guacamole: you can run "lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA"
<hateball> Sometimes there are bugs in the video drivers
<guacamole> hm..i see..
<guacamole> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK3n20zr2h4
<guacamole> i copy there
<guacamole> i dont understand a lot man, i need more study
<hateball> guacamole: And it could be that it worked well on install, then you get a kernel update which has a regression
<hateball> It is not uncommon
<guacamole> i understand...
<guacamole> maybe that what happened, u think i should press upgrade dist?
<hateball> guacamole: what version are you running now?
<guacamole> idk man
<hateball> guacamole: cat /etc/issue
<guacamole> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS \n \l
<guacamole> i run this
<hateball> yeah that should be fine
<hateball> googling shows this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2230238
<guacamole> ok i take a read
<hateball> suggests that you can change some X options for the driver
<guacamole> i try running nvidia gpu drive automatic detection but could not find for my system, i hope the forum thread show another vision
<guacamole> thanks ill be back soon
<guacamole> i go read now
<hateball> guacamole: nvidia? it shows you have intel gpu
<guacamole> oh sh :/
<guacamole> oh man i tried creating file and still no good hateball
<guacamole> this guy said to me install mesa util
<guacamole> u try before?
<guacamole> same ol
<guacamole> still trying to fix
<guacamole> follow this now https://askubuntu.com/questions/166224/how-do-i-install-the-intel-graphics-driver-in-my-system
<hateball> guacamole: the proper drivers should already be installed
<hateball> guacamole: for 16.04 if you want later mesa, you can use oibaf ppa
<guacamole> yes but when i did the file no config was there, it was just blank
<hateball> guacamole: how exactly did you try to make your xorg.conf ?
<guacamole> like the way u send me on askubuntu
<guacamole> with gedit
<guacamole> and gksudo before the /etc
<hateball> guacamole: Well you need root permissions to write into... ok then
<hateball> "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should work
<guacamole> yes that was the way but nothing happend
<guacamole> i reboot system twice
<guacamole> and still video freezin without sync of audio
<hateball> well you can try using nano in a terminal also, just "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<hateball> and then paste in that section (ctrl+shift+v to paste in terminal"
<hateball> ctrl+x to save and exit
<guacamole> Device"
<guacamole>             Identifier "Intel Graphics"
<guacamole>             Driver "intel"
<guacamole>             Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<guacamole> EndSection
<guacamole> i did it
<hateball> Just remember that if your system fails to start X after you will need to switch into a tty (ctrl+alt+f1) and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<guacamole> my thanks my friend
<guacamole> one other dude told me to report to send bug
<guacamole> but i dont think will solve
<guacamole> i think is my bad learning the issue not the bug
<guacamole> if i could just understand more about these drivers, and why is not work
<hateball> I am afraid I can't help much more, I don't have a device like that myself
<guest___> When i install VLC mediaplayer i got 5-6 icons.
<guacamole> i understand hateball i go try to fix here, thank u for the time
<guacamole> look hateball
<guacamole> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLNmyq6yXiB
<guacamole> i now understand how do i config to my intel be there
<guacamole> not good man, no progress
<guacamole> hey hateball i think i solved
<guacamole> i went simply to software and update
<guacamole> drivers additionals
<guacamole> using processor microcode firmware for intel cpus wasnt marked so i mark now
<guacamole> ok it got better but no solved
<guacamole> :(
<hateball> guacamole: :/
<hateball> guacamole: you might want to ask on askubuntu.com I guess
<guacamole> ok
<hateball> guacamole: since this channel is usually quite idle, not many people looking
<guacamole> yeah man :(
<guacamole> robots everywhere ha!
<wxl> what's the issue again?
<guacamole> my video and audio not sync good
<guacamole> i use lubuntu in dell
<wxl> with what?
<wxl> what videos in what app?
<guacamole> everywhere man, youtube gnome player, instagram
<guacamole> they all sound like robot and with delay
<guacamole> even in 144p
<wxl> so in a browser
<guacamole> yeah in a browser or when i download
<wxl> have you tried downloading the youtube videos and playing them in e.g. vlc?
<guacamole> yeah man same problem
<hateball> It is a single cpu 1.3ghz atom with 1GB ram, should be noted
<wxl> what video card and what driver are you using?
<hateball> with intel gma500
<guacamole> i guess hateball answered my friend
<wxl> nope
<guacamole> how do i see videocard
<hateball> guacamole: what you pastebinned earlier
<guacamole> oh ok
<wxl> lspci -nnk will give you all sorts of information, including about the driver
<guacamole> i copy and paste here wait my friend
<hateball> guacamole: this is it https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhK3n20zr2h4
<wxl> don't paste here
<wxl> that pastebin works
<guacamole> oh ok
<wxl> gma500 wth is that XD
<guacamole> old school
<guacamole> ha!
<wxl> this is old but says driver support is poor https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/70
<guacamole> but as i talked to hateball, when i installed lubuntu everything worked fine, some issues remained like system freeze or mouse freeze
<wxl> of course that's super old but XD
<guacamole> i see so i should not upgrade
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<wxl> that suggests the lack of hardware accelerated video playback makes it act poorly with video
<wxl> you could  use mplayer to solve the issue, but you'd have to download stuff
<guacamole> ok sound good to me man
<guacamole> anything to solve stuff
<guacamole> im in the past 3 months trying to learn ruby with youtube but no good
<hateball> Personally I would try and save up some money and get a newer hardware
<guacamole> because of this delay
<hateball> That thing has seen its prime
<guacamole> oh that sounds even better hateball, which one u suggest
<guacamole> thanks wxl
<guacamole> i try to fix stuff too
<guacamole> thanks for the time my friends
<wxl> this person's looking for help too https://askubuntu.com/questions/469427/choppy-video-playback-with-intel-gma-500-chipset
<wxl> tl;dr this is kind of How It Is™ fot that chip
<hateball> guacamole: Anything you can afford really, that is celeron or up
<guacamole> the first link u send wxl no packages can be found for download
<guacamole> thx
<hateball> Keeping old hardware alive is good and all but sometimes we have to accept defeat :)
<wxl> if you read what i sent you will see that i mentioned something on the page, not as an instruction of what to do
<wxl> although the fact that there have been ppas out there may mean searching for a ppa might find you alternatives
<guacamole> yes im reading hardware support wxl. and yes hateball this old dell is from 2007
<guacamole> its a grandma
<guacamole> in 10 years a lot have changed
<guacamole> thats cool to see
<guacamole> but as u say, defeated
<guacamole> ha!
<guacamole> wxl the ppas are unchecked here, they gave me a big head pain in the past because of error messages
<wxl> ppas are not supported by anyone except their owners
<wxl> so you need to decide on whether or not you will add a ppa based on research that will help you decide whether or not to trust them
<guacamole> oh...i see...
<guacamole> choppy thats a good word for what happening
<guacamole> oh nice gotta try this ill be back guys thx
<wxl> s/guys/folks/
<guacamole> wxl and hateball its fixed!!!!
<guacamole> thanks so much!!!
<guacamole> omg i cant believe this man
<guacamole> =D =D =D
<wxl> happy to help use a search engine for you guacamole XD
<guacamole> :D :D :D
<guacamole> i try so many things that i lost count
<guacamole> that last module stuff helped me
<guacamole> the last link
<guacamole> im listening to electromagnetism class in this moment! :D :D :D
<guacamole> \o/ so happy
<wxl> cool
<guacamole> no choppy video or audio anymore \o/
<wxl> if you find any new information or feel like something could be updated (e.g. "worked on this version") on the wiki, feel free to send your notes to lubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com or just edit t yourself :)
<guacamole> all right!
<guacamole> now there is another issue going on
<guacamole> the mouse freezes when i start
<guacamole> and i didnt find no where in askubuntu no solution good
<wxl> what kind of mouse?
<guacamole> my notepad
<wxl> are you using synaptics on it?
<guacamole> whats synaptics
<guacamole> wait i google
<guacamole> ha!
<wxl> i would imagine if you're NOT using it `synclient` would return nothing
<guacamole> yes i guess no synaptics
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i would probably use synaptics personally.
<guacamole> no synaptics menu im following a solved stuff here
<guacamole> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<guacamole> :D
<guacamole> thx again man
<guacamole> wxl u still here?
<venik> how do I use an HDMI projector with Lubuntu 17.10?
<venik> or ANY projector/
<venik> thanks-- I think I figured it out
<ibmr50e> Guys! I tried to make my grub2 BEAUTIFUL by editing it with grub-customizer. I wanted to add Kanye West background image. It didn't work, now my grub2 is UGLY and has basic colors and fonts and I can't reverse it.. How to make it BEAUTIFUL or at least NORMAL again? Thank you!
<Guest__> How can i use Huawai mobile modem on Lubuntu ? Will it work without install anything ?
<ibmr50e> what was the apt-get command to install ubuntu software manager?
<ibmr50e> how to launch some directory from terminal using this pcman?
<krytarik> "pcmanfm <directory> &"
<ibmr50e> what does & do?
<ibmr50e> wow i did sudo pcmanfm and finally can delete things
<ibmr50e> i had useless things in /boot/grub thank you
<krytarik> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ibmr50e> ye i know
<krytarik> Also, '&' sends the process to the background.
<ibmr50e> so terminal won't stay open stupidly?
<ibmr50e> cool cool
#lubuntu 2017-12-01
<ibmr50e> which website is official?? lubuntu net or lubuntu me?
<tsimonq2> lubuntu.me
<tsimonq2> We're currently in the process of getting the other one back
<bobsmith> wxl?
<wxl> yes bobsmith
<bobsmith> yo! lets just say i want to put 3 different OS's on on HDD.  How would I partition that? which partitions to make primary? does it even matter?
<wxl> you got to find the lowest common denominator. if they all have the same requirements, then it doesn't matter.
<bobsmith> ok.  when I installed the first, I followed that ubuntu guide and the only primary partition is swap.  that doesnt matter either?  i already asked you this, didnt I?
<bobsmith> the last time I did multiple boot, I had a root partition get filled up when downloading a bunch of developer stuff which turned into GB's...  stuff for building my own image files, compiling from source, etc.  way over my head
<wxl> yep
<wxl> remember that the MBR format is limited to 4 partitions
<bobsmith> lol.  alreighty, yup.  sorry to bother you about it again.  You did give me some reading homework, and I haven;t gotten to all of it yet...
<bobsmith> the moral of the first story, is dont download to the root!
<ibmr50e> yo you guys will make lubuntu forum?
<bobsmith> it was a script, so i didnt know where it was downloading until i found root filled to the gills.
<wxl> ibmr50e: i believe there are some lubuntu forums on the ubuntu forums. i generally don't bother with forums. the mailing list is there, though.
<ibmr50e> on ubuntu forums they only have some weird tagging system
<ibmr50e> ill try facebook groups thought hehe
<bobsmith> thanks agian, wxl.  till next time. (when I have some fresh questions for ya ;)
<ibmr50e> you guys have marketing galleries but aint sellin nothin?
<wxl> you mean our promotional images?
<wxl> i.e. lenny, our mascot?
<ibmr50e> ye ye
<wxl> yep not selling anything
<ibmr50e> there are t-shirt images but no things for sell? or i cnt find
<wxl> oh yeah, nope, not for sale
<ibmr50e> so how you make monies
<wxl> you can use that to get someone to print one for you
<wxl> we don't
<ibmr50e> these ubuntu guys even sell cycling bibs hehe
<ibmr50e> you guys real OG though not sellin
<ibmr50e> i dont like this mpPaint app you include guys
<ibmr50e> i dont know how to do things, and translation is horrible
<ibmr50e> you guys know an equivalent?
<wxl> there's nothing else that's as lightweight
<wxl> you could always use gimp
<ibmr50e> some guys recommend pinta ill try that
<ibmr50e> gimp too heavy i think
<ibmr50e> im reading your Lubuntu Meeting - April 2017
<ibmr50e> so you guys dropped alsa?
<ibmr50e> not cool by mozilla not cool
<lynorian> yeah it was mozillas decision not ours but sound with firefox is improtant for say anyone wanted to watch youtube videos or podcasts on a website or other things.
<bobsmith> wxl- you're probably ready to shoot me, but... thinking i will change /home partition from primary to logical... then get on with laying out more logical partitions.  but how to change from primary to logical? I was reading up on "FixParts" but ...
<bobsmith> it put me to sleep
<bobsmith> I am at the coffee shop... maybe I need caffine...
<markscurvyfox> hey there all
<markscurvyfox> I have one question regarding Lubuntu
<markscurvyfox> Does Lubuntu 17.10 ships with LXQt environment? If not, will v18 do?
<ibmr50e> yo lubuntu guys
<ibmr50e> you only provide lightweight software and its great okay
<ibmr50e> but firefox is a default browser, is it really light enough?
<ibmr50e> and btw. audacious runs great, why did you guys decide to add it?
<ibmr50e> yo lubuntu guys
<tsimonq2> hey
<ibmr50e> you now share GNOME software center with ubuntu right
<tsimonq2> yep
<ibmr50e> ye but it looks weird cause there are many GNOME addons and GNOME things inside
<ibmr50e> and im never sure if they're compatibile
<tannedin> new here... accidently joined the dev channel... but trying to figure out an odd issue if anyone is available
<tsimonq2> !question | tannedin
<ubottu> tannedin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> :)
<tannedin> my current lubuntu install is starting about half of its services or human interacted application launch.  For example: bar shortcut for firefox, desktop shortcut, or command line for 'firefox' has no result.  Attempted installing "Chromium" with the same problem.  Terminal opens from desktop shortcut.  GUI package managers do not, however apt and aptitude work.
<ibmr50e> how old is this install?
<tannedin> been having it running and updated for about a year.  last manual update was about two weeks ago, have automatic updates disabled
<test112456> Does anybody know where to find themes for lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> test112456: You'd just be looking for LXDE themes and/or GTK themes.
<test112456> I just search for those?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<test112456> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> np
<tannedin> other details: firefox via the command line has zero output.  ps aux | grep firefox only returns the process query.  tried moving the .mozilla folder, uninstall with a purge, and reinstalling... still nothing...
<tsimonq2> Not sure tannedin
<tsimonq2> wxl?
<wxl> yessss?
<wxl> is you're asking me about tannedin i would suggest tracing the processes. SOMETHING is breaking. perhaps too little memory or something?
<tannedin> strace firefox and strace synaptic spit out about 10 terminal pages worth of sand that i'm sifting through. was hoping for something a bit less... labour intensive, but if thats what needs to be done.  thanks for the help
<anyon> a
#lubuntu 2017-12-02
<lubot> <tsimonq2> b
<Ben_____> I'm very new and trying to add lubuntu to an SD card and boot it on the RiotBoard.  THe RiotBoard is like a Rasberry PI
<wxl> which chip, Ben_____ ?
<Ben_____> evelopment Platform Features. Freescale i.MX 6Solo processor based on ARM Cortex-A9 architecture, operating at speeds up to 1 GHz. ARM Cortex A9 MPCore™ Processor operating at 1 GHz. Freescale Kinetis MCU (K20) Freescale Power Management Integrated Chip (PMIC MMPF0100) 1GByte of 32-bit wide DDR3 @ 800MHz.
<wxl> sheesh a simple a9 would have been nice :/
<Ben_____> Sorry, I'm pretty new
<wxl> so you would want to get the image here https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/download/
<Ben_____> do you think the pi version will work on the RiotBoard
<wxl> probably
<wxl> it's supposed to work for a pi 2 which at least in its earliest format had an a7
<wxl> though the later model (and the 3) is an a53
<Ben_____> so just save the file to the sd card and set the board to bood from SD card or do I need to do something special?
<wxl> you follow the instructions :)
<wxl> first note a class 6 or 10 microSDHC is recommended
<wxl> then you:
<wxl>  1. download
<wxl>  2. unxz the download
<wxl>  3. use dd or ddrescue to do a BIT BY BIT COPY of the image to the sdcard
<wxl> you'll note that a bit by bit copy is not a standard copy
<wxl> if you just copy the .img file it will NOT boot
<Ben_____> Ok.
<Ben_____> I tried using Win32Disklmanager to create a bootable sd card but I must have missed a step.
<wxl> if you look at the sd card and it has an img file on it, you did it wrong
<Ben_____> I have windows installed on this machine
<Ben_____> :(
<wxl> if you look at it and it exposes a whole filesystem (or you can't read it because windows is dumb) there ya go
<Ben_____> so step one format the sd card?
<wxl> naturally :)
<Ben_____> quick format or overwrite format
<wxl> i'd overwrite it personally but a quick may work
<Ben_____> I think I'm going to try a usb drive https://rtechsupport.org/kb/linux-installation/
<Ben_____> Instead of a SD..
<wxl> if it can boot from it sure
<dantray> How long should install from usb take on average?
<wxl> not long dantray
<dantray> My install is taking hours.
<wxl> if you're using the desktop installer, are low on ram, have a slow internet connection, are using slow usb protocols, or any of the above, that could make sense
<Ben_____> so i should have install saved on USB.  Not usre if I can boot from the USB :(
<dantray> I am using the desktop installer, 4GB ram, Hughes Net connection, 4GB USB.
<wxl> the net connection on wifi? cuz that could be an issue. maybe they throttle you? also the size of your USB doesn't say what protocol. 1.x is slow.
<dantray> Is on wifi, not throttled, not sure about USB speed.
<Ben_____> so it load the install file on the USB stick and then plug the USB stick in to the riot board with Ubuntu running can I do an install of lubuntu?
<Guest___> When i run VLC mediaplayer i got maybe 5-6 icons. It was not like that in the old version of lubuntu. Will it be fixed ?
<Guest___> It is allways bugs on linux. Icons, incoorect shutdowns, lighsettings and much more. I try xubuntu and lubuntu. Wy even release it before all the bugs ar fixed ?
<ibmr50e> calm your tits bro
<ibmr50e> what do you mean about vlc icons?
<Guest___> When i try to install Lubuntu, how do i make a disk partition ? When i try u get a message "no root created" ? What mess is that ?
<terpla> help
<terpla> hi
<terpla> join
<terpla> hi
<terpla> help
<ibmr50e> help
<myke_> hello. i have an acer aspire one. i formatted a flash drive, then copied the lubuntu 32bit .iso onto this flash drive, and then restarted by netbook, and set boot device to the flash drive in bios. it then restarts, and says "remove disks or other media press any key to restart"
<myke_> so i press any key, and it restarst and loads windows
<myke_> what am i doing wrong, if anyone can assist ?
<ibmr50e> you have to do it
<ibmr50e> with program
<ibmr50e> with some application
<ibmr50e> copying .iso won't work
<zleap> i am sure the website gives good instructions for this
<ibmr50e> he gone hehe
<ibmr50e> he never burnt isos?
<Hans_> ho
<Hans_> hello
<Hans_> peoples?
<tsimonq2> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> no peoples. only symbols on screen
<tsimonq2> JohnDoe_71Rus: hehehehehe
<Hans_> i have a doubt
<ibmr50e> yes, friend?
<Hans_> my lubuntu does not show the taskbar
<Hans_> but when I press the button to turn off the notebook it appears
<Hans_> even changing the version did not appear..
<ibmr50e> yo guys i have a bug, terrible bug
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<ibmr50e> sometimes when I unlock my screen i have to type the password twice
<ibmr50e> like, i go to toilet for a long time, i come back, type password to get in, enter, screen blinks, same window for password
<ibmr50e> i type enter and im finally in
#lubuntu 2017-12-03
<ibmr50e> yoo tsimonq2 wxl can I stop lock screen from stopping the music when computer is locked?
<Tazz> Tryin to install on a old HP pentium 4 with 2 gigs of ram it gets to a point and stops ? any sugestions
<ibmr50e> yo guys
<ibmr50e> what's Ubuntu Budgie?
<ibmr50e> https://www.osdisc.com/products/linux/lubuntu/lubuntu-1710-install-live-dvd-32bit.html
<ibmr50e> you guys get monies from this?
<swim> i just installed 17.10 in virtualbox, lubuntu does not recognize my password tho ... i did set password again by initing sh via grub, but when i reboot again it still doesnt recognize it
<swim> any suggestions on how to fix it?
<JohnDoe7> do you click on lang symbols at the coner?
<JohnDoe7> by default input lang english.  this symbol to set system language after login
<JohnDoe7> they not change input language
<swim> my password is typed the same way on an english keyboard as it is on my native keyboard
<swim> i deleted the image and went for a reinstall
<swim> seems to be working after reinstalling
<TaZeR> how come lubuntu hasnt switched to the much superior LXQT desktop?
<ibmr50e> they're working hard on it
<ibmr50e> 18.04 will include lxqt
<tsimonq2> Right.
<tsimonq2> There's still some kinks we have to work out.
<TaZeR> oh i see, excellent then
<ibmr50e> ye very exciting
<ibmr50e> i wonder if it will be a bit faster than lxde
<TaZeR> deffinitly, i had switched a while ago on an arch system from lxde to lxqt on a very slow system and the difference was phenomenal
<TaZeR> qt5 is extremely fast
<ibmr50e> so you used 0.12 version?
<TaZeR> i think so, it would be an up to date release
<ibmr50e> was it stable enough for day by day use?
<tsimonq2> TaZeR: Try going to Panel -> About LXQt and tell us ;)
<tsimonq2> I've personally been using LXQt for the past year if not more with little to no problems
<TaZeR> im not on that computer right now
<TaZeR> but its arch so it will be the newest one
<ibmr50e> tsimonq2, so you're just polishing things at this point?
<ibmr50e> im too newbie to handle arch
<tsimonq2> ibmr50e: Yep
<TaZeR> i think you can get it on debian also
<ibmr50e> well there are experimental lubuntu images with lxqt already so imma try that
<TaZeR> oh right
<LiftLeft> my volume control won't show
<LiftLeft> I had my laptop on battery and it died
<LiftLeft> I get harddrive error at boot
<LiftLeft> and I rebooted twice
<LiftLeft> nvm
<LiftLeft> I fixed it
<yoot> hello I have msi m6700 laptop amd athlonx2 and 2 gb ram. do you recommend lubuntu?
<yoot> or ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> yoot: Lubuntu ;)
<martinmch> Indeed Lubuntu.
<yoot> why?
<tsimonq2> yoot: Lubuntu is designed for older hardware like that.
<tsimonq2> GNOME would not run well.
<yoot> Oh I understand. I bought this laptop for 30 dollars. It has Windows 7 :) Working like a turtle. I have to get rid of this.
<tsimonq2> Right :)
<Unit193> (Technically, it might actually help it run faster if you were to re-install Windows.  It has this weird thing where after a few years it gets slow and just needs a re-install.)
<Unit193> But yeah, any midweight desktop should work on that.
<tsimonq2> That too.
<Unit193> Mid weight = LXDE/LXQt, Xfce, MATE, Budgie, etc.  I think Budgie at least?
<tsimonq2> Meh, I'd argue "no" for Budgie.
<tsimonq2> Ikey doesn't care about low resources. He has a nice machine. :P
<tsimonq2> And I'd also argue that MATE is borderline but kinda fits.
<Unit193> Mp. ot
<Unit193> It's a midweight system.
<tsimonq2> Oh.
<tsimonq2> I misread. :)
<yoot> this is launched in 2007 msi m6700 laptop
<martinmch> yoot: How dependent are you of a graphical user interface?
<yoot> I used ubuntu. I know the basic terminal commands but can't write script.
<yoot> need a pc to code, watch and read
<yoot> it must be fast I have only 2 gb ram
<yoot> so lubuntu...
<yoot> or any alternatives?
<zleap> there are a good few guides to writing shell scripts
<ibmr50e> you nerds suggest him using no gui?
<ibmr50e> guys cmon
<zleap> well you can use nano for an editor even in aterminal,  the idea of using a script is to automate tasks
<zleap> so you could write a script to update the system
<zleap> for example
<zleap> is this helpful http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<yoot> No. I know this...
<yoot> sudo su
<yoot> apt-get update
<zleap> but you can put sudo apt-get update
<yoot> ok. so am I installing lubuntu?
<Unit193> I'd rather `sudo bleh...` or `sudo -i`
<zleap> ok
<zleap> my point is you can have a 1 line script called update adn it saves typing
<zleap> i know you can do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<yoot> oh I understand I did that before
<zleap> ok
<yoot> one last question what is the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu
<zleap> ooops sorry
<ibmr50e> graphical interface only
<yoot> only gnome?
<ibmr50e> yes
<ibmr50e> gnome vs. lxde
<zleap> lubuntu uses xfce
<ibmr50e> zleap, u drunk
<yoot> oh thats simple
<zleap> yeah sorry lxde
<ibmr50e> ye
<ibmr50e> also
<ibmr50e> default apps are different
<ibmr50e> but its not an issue
<ibmr50e> cause software center is the same and repositories too
<zleap> it is on much older hardware
<yoot> for instance?
<zleap> as the bigger apps need more resources
<zleap> but if you have a newer pc then both should run fine
<yoot> libreoffice?
<ibmr50e> it doesnt matter yoot cause you can install your ubuntu software no problem
<zleap> yeah
<ibmr50e> you can install everything yourself everything you had on ubuntu
<ibmr50e> no worries
<ibmr50e> apt-get libreoffice and u be fine bro
<yoot> ok guys thank you so much it was very helpful I love irc
<zleap> np
<zleap> you're welcome
<ibmr50e> i have 1.5 gb ram now lubuntu
<tsimonq2> s/apt-get/apt/ ;)
<ibmr50e> so the current trend for some devs is moving from GTK to Qt?
<ibmr50e> tsimonq2, so these images have lxqt 0.12 included? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-next/daily-live/pending/
#lubuntu 2018-11-26
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hello. I installed Lubuntu 18.10 on a laptop with UEFI. After the installation, should I leave it alone in UEFI mode or should I also enable Legacy mode?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes UEFI
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes UEFI], just UEFI without enabling legacy?
<wxl> yep
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> yep], And after I already installed Lubuntu 18.10 should I re-enable "secure boot" in BIOS or leave it disabled?
<wxl> i'd try it enabled first, but not sure
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> i'd try it enabled first, but not sure], Ok. Thanks for your help and patience :-)
<Mead> I've got a lubuntu install that freezes up occationally while running Kodi, how can I diagnose the problem?
<hateball> Mead: check the usual log-files, ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.log, /var/log/messages and so on
<Mead> right, I'm gonna need a little more hand holding than that...  what do I use to check those logs?
<hateball> Mead: oh :)
<hateball> Mead: Any text editor of choice is fine
<hateball> or just "cat ~/.xsession-errors" in a terminal for instance
<hateball> I don't know if KODI itself logs anywhere as well
<Mead> alright as soon as this update does it's thing I'll start checking the logs, I swear I see more updates pushed to this lubuntu system than my win10 systems
<hateball> Would you rather things not be fixed? :)
<Mead> I'm fully aware that updates are better than no updates, but not needing updates or not needing as many updates is even better
<hateball> Yes, sadly no software is perfect
<Mead> not anymore, back when I first started using computers prior to the internet, some software seemed to just work because it was much simpler
<Mead> hateball: what are those regular logs I should look at again?
<hateball> Mead: /var/log/messages
<hateball> sorry I am stuck in the past
<hateball> you can look at /var/log/dmesg
<hateball> you can also run "journalctl -x" and look for errors
<hateball> Mead: as well as ~/.xsession-errors
<Mead> I got that one to work
<Mead> nothing about the output grabs my eye saying crash
<hateball> Mead: seems KODI logs to ~/.kodi/temp/kodi.log by default
<hateball> so maybe check that too
<hateball> Mead: see https://kodi.wiki/view/Log_file/Advanced#Location
<Mead> ok I found that and got a bunch of out put in my terminal,  got a clue what to look for now?
<hateball> not really, I havent had the need to troubleshoot KODI myself. Any lines looking like errors I guess :p
<hateball> Mead: also, is it just KODI freezing, or is it the entire desktop?
<Mead> entire system,  caps lock/scroll lock no longer turning on and off
<Mead> no imput from KB or mouse can recover it, fan runs 100%, and requires a hard reboot with the power button
<Mead> err input
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> might be hard to troubleshoot that, perhaps nothing will even be logged as the system freezes
<Mead> exactly
<Mead> what are those log files in lubuntu log files I could look at?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! Is it a good idea tho have TLP installed in Lubuntu 18.10?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> I ask thath because... After installing the Lubuntu 18.10, the battery life has decreased dramatically. Is it normal to happen?
<lubot> neXt_M was added by: neXt_M
<mariojug> Hello
<mariojug> can anyone help me out with  wake on lan with lubuntu?
<hateball> !details | mariojug
<ubottu> mariojug: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mariojug> Can I have an example of the format you wamt me to display  my issue
<mariojug> ?
<hateball> mariojug: I mean, what are you trying to do, and what is not working for you?
<mariojug> I am trying to  enable  wake on lan for my lubuntu machine   Every guide I use tend to be for normal ubuntu  and  it doesn't work when I implement it.
<hateball> mariojug: there's not much to enable, typically it "just works". What output do you get from "sudo ethtool eth0|grep Wake" ? where eth0 is your NIC
<mariojug> It's enp2s3 for me
<hateball> if it says Wake-on: g, then it should be enabled
<mariojug> It says "wake on  d" it can be turned on  but it doesn't persist.
<hateball> mariojug: then you need to make it permanent in your network configuration
<hateball> mariojug: and this depends a bit on how you configure your interfaces, if it is  with network-manager or netplan etc
<hateball> but you want to have the g option set on ifup
<mariojug> the file?
<mariojug> Also it's  netplan
<mariojug> https://pastebin.com/B6x8GZ9x
<mariojug> This is the status it game me
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! is it a good idea tho have TLP installed in Lubuntu 18.10? I installed Lubuntu 18.10 and TLP and the battery dies very fast...
<mariojug> brb
<mariojug> Back
<jius> knock knock
<apt-ghetto> on heaven's door?
<jius> yeah :)
<jius> has anyone switched from <18.04 to 18.10 and managed to get the winKey + Arrows to move and resize windows like you could easily do in LXDE?
<wxl> disable the super key to open the menu in lxqt-globalkeys
<wxl> more on the subject and what direction we're taking for the ultimate fix: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T154
<jius> I'll have a read through that url. thing I loved about non-qt release was that I could have two windows in 1/2 screen split  either side in two key comb clicks
<wxl> you should use a tiling window manager instead
<wxl> it's way more flexible and doesn't require "maintenence" to keep it arranged the way you want while you add/move things around
<wxl> that said, we'll probably not get rid of them, but they'll likely be mapped to different characters
<jius> It was mainly a basic re-size two windows for side-by-side I used. So firefox was winkey+ arrow right and I was all set. So didn't use much tiling. As "built-in" to basic build it required no further tools
<lynorian> wxl the built in fake tiling works well enough if you want to say document lxqt
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! If this will be not very difficult, please, in the future, try to centralize the plymouth points that appear underneath the word "Lubuntu" during boot ... Not very important, but it would look more accurate and precise ... maybe changing the position of the image or increasing/ cuting some side... ... 😊
<wxl> @JyotiGomes the dots are centered by default. the image itself is centered across the whole screen, but i believe if you ignore the hummingbird, it looks off relative to the letters
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I was told that Ubuntu Kylin has a really nice Plymouth screen though
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes the dots are centered by default. the image itself is centered …], I know that the image is centred across the whole screen, some time ago i buil a "distro" based in Lubuntu just for fun (and as a complete ignorant of programming, using just the Pinguybuilder and some basic scripts) and i used to do this par
<lubot> t. But if the image is centred across the whole screen, is possible to manage the position of the word "Lubuntu" in the original image in order to show the word a little bit more to the right side (e.g., cuting part of the right side of the original image) in order to, when centred, be above the points in a better relation 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/etq6dAd.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> but, as i said, this is not important, is just an idea
<Tr4sh> there are a bug with .py files, after I create a .py file does not recognized the file type but I need to write a letter in the files. Anyone have the same problem?
<wxl> which version? in what component are ylou having this problem? what is this "letter?"
<Tr4sh> wxl: 18.10. Any letter for example i need to open the file write "a" and save
<wxl> Tr4sh: so you're creating a blank file that ends in .py and you expect it to be recognized as a particular file type?
<Tr4sh> wxl: yes, if i create a .c file is recognized as .c file (with icon) and it open with vim if i create .py file is recognized as text file and it open with leafpad (instead vim). I don't know if is system bug or it is only my problem
<wxl> Tr4sh: and when you write a letter in it, it's recognized as a python file and opens in vim?
<Tr4sh> yes
<wxl> in pcmanfm-qt, i have the same experience with c files
<wxl> as far as i can tell, it's functioning as intended
<wxl> generally associated applications are based more on the content of the file than the extension.. that's kind of windows thinking
<wxl> that said, you're welcome to file an upstream issue with lxqt and see if they have any interest in changing it
<wxl> if it were me, i'd open up my editor and start editing..... and then save the file.
<Tr4sh> so i need to open an issue to lxqt and not in lubuntu repo?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i wouldn't call it a bug so much as a feature request
<Tr4sh> ok, thank you
<jrshaul> Can anyone suggest a viable way to make a Lubuntu persistent USB stick install from Windows? Unetbootin crashes with persistent storage enabled and Linux Live USB creator doesn't work at all.
<Tr4sh> jrshaul: try with etcher
<jrshaul> Thanks!
#lubuntu 2018-11-27
<taiebot1> Hi i am having a little  issue with the desktop of my parents and i would like to fix it. Can  someone knowledgeable with X server config or ligthdm shed a light on  this problem. Thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/1801589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801589 in Light Display Manager "Lubuntu 18.04 no login and moving resolution" [Undecided,New]
<diogenes_> taiebot1, nvidia proprietary?
<taiebot1> nope
<taiebot1> not in front of the computer but i am trying to get some info..
<taiebot1> I have tried to generate the .config/monitors.xml  but impossible on lubuntu i tried to edit the lightdm to add a specific script to switch to the correct resolution but it fails
<mchasard> hi
<apt-ghetto> bonsoir
<mchasard> on peut parler francais ici ?
<apt-ghetto> no, seulement anglais
<wxl> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mchasard> ah ok so i have some troubles to appear a jbl go speaker with bluetooth
<mchasard> i just woluld  like to know the commande line to appear
<mchasard> i could see the device with hcitool scan
<mchasard> but sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 number doesnt work
<mchasard> with assistant the device never appears
<mchasard> and is not available
<mchasard> its not really time to ask ?
<lubot> <teward001> patience is a virtue, someone who is more familiar with bluetooth probably needs to be around to provide better assistance
<lubot> <teward001> (if nobody knows, chances are you'll get no replies though)
<mchasard> ok
<apt-ghetto> i don't use bluetooth
<mchasard> so i have to buy a jack to make it work without bluetooth
<mchasard> strange
<mchasard> at the begining i remember that it workrd
<mchasard> bluez-smple-agent unfoud command
<lubot> scoutingelias was added by: scoutingelias
<lubot> <scoutingelias> Hey, I'm trying to boot lubuntu frim a usb stick
<lubot> <scoutingelias> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/54fk8Fq.jpg The files look like this
<lubot> <scoutingelias> And then when I select it in the boot menu, I end up in a terminal, I don't know what that is exactly, I typ in the password and then I don't know how I should go on
<lubot> <scoutingelias> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/g7cFZlP.jpg
<lubot> <scoutingelias> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/0xT2EQi.jpg
<wxl> hit enter
<lubot> <scoutingelias> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/1Z7uyVf.jpg
<wxl> yes, it's booting
<wxl> patience, grasshopper
<lubot> <scoutingelias> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/tD5XOgk.jpg
<wxl> ok now that's a bit strange
<wxl> so did you check the hashes of the iso you downloaded?
<wxl> and then once you've done that run the check disc for defects thing at the boot menu (see https://i.imgur.com/0xT2EQi.jpg)
<lubot> <scoutingelias> @wxl [<wxl> so did you check the hashes of the iso you downloaded?], Do you mean the name of the .iso?
<wxl> if those two succeed, then i'd ask you how you made this usb given all the isos on it. i have seen nothing but problems from the likes of easybcd, yumi, all those multiboot things and i wouldn't recommend them
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<wxl> ^ that
<wxl> it guards against the possibility of download errors
<wxl> the second check guards against the possibility of copy errors
<wxl> these are both possibilities no matter what you tell me about whatever set up you have
<lubot> <scoutingelias> Okay right now I don't understand anything what dt do, sorry. This is the first time I'm using Ubuntu. I need to run this .iso for a school project😅
<wxl> why not just run it in a virtual machine?
<lubot> <scoutingelias> How difficult is this?
<teward> running in a VM?
<teward> fairly trivial
<wxl> it's cake
<wxl> you install the virtual machine software
<teward> depending on some factors, it's pretty trivial normally
<wxl> you create a virtual machine, which is stupid simple.. you follow a wizard
<wxl> you include the iso in that virtual machine definition
<wxl> and you boot it
<wxl> done
<wxl> this all requires your cpu supporting virtualization (modern ones do) and having enough resources to essentially run a machine in a machine
<lubot> <scoutingelias> @wxl [<wxl> you install the virtual machine software], Hoe do I find that? Just google?😅
<wxl> virtualbox.org
<wxl> but given this is for school, i would expect a bit of initiative on your part :)
<lubot> <scoutingelias> @wxl [<wxl> virtualbox.org], Thanks
<lubot> <scoutingelias> @wxl [<wxl> but given this is for school, i would expect a bit of initiative on your p …], I'm sitting on this installation now for 2 hours but I'll try to solve the problems myself ;-)
<wxl> so read what i sent you
<wxl> the hashes page has plenty of information
<lubot> <scoutingelias> Thanks for your effort, I've found a way now to use it via a website
<lubot> scoutingelias was removed by: scoutingelias
#lubuntu 2018-11-28
<Wafficus> hi there, question regarding specific left mouse click events in Lubuntu: So my laptop mouse left button will accidentally click and drag (idk why), and when it does this, it kills a process on the bottom part of the qt taskbar. How do I stop this from happening? Also, sometimes I'm able to weirdly copy and paste with just clicking and holding the mouse button as well in a word doc, or on a website. I don't want this feature, how d
#lubuntu 2018-11-30
<lubot> Barika was added by: Barika
<lubot> <Barika> (Photo, 992x1280) https://i.imgur.com/CQBRsvw.jpg
<lubot> <Barika> Asking these questions in the right channel?
<lubot> <teward001> Barika i think it depends on the specific applications, in most cases you'd have to compile newer software versions yourself, or use snaps or flatpaks
<lubot> <teward001> or stay on the latest release of Lubuntu every time
<lubot> <teward001> or backport software packages yourself like I do in some cases
<lubot> <teward001> in most cases, you're going to run into version-locked packages in the repositories though due to how the package repos policies are
<lubot> <teward001> of which Simon knows these well
<lubot> <teward001> ... sorta.
<lubot> <teward001> *shot*
<lubot> <Barika> So flameshot is an example.
<lubot> <Barika> Looks like its on really old version missing a lot of fixes.
<lubot> <teward001> that one you can blame on Debian
<lubot> <teward001> since the version in Ubuntu is autosynced from Debian
<lubot> <teward001> you'd either need to package it yourself per the flameshot packaging documentation or compile it yourself and install manually
<lubot> <Barika> That is the one thing I love about arch is the community keeps packages pretty updated.
<lubot> <Barika> I always had issues compiling myself missing the right version of dependencies  etc..
<lubot> <Barika> But then the challenge with Arch is that some third party like my scanner and VPN only release packages for more mainstream distro.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then Ubuntu isn't for you.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And neither is Lubuntu.
<lubot> <teward001> Ubuntu targets stability, not cutting-edge
<lubot> <teward001> the closest you'd get is Debian Sid
<lubot> <teward001> and that's not Ubuntu/Lubuntu
<lubot> <Barika> Yeah i guess I am trying to discover how people manage things when they run into these issues in their distro of choice.
<lubot> <teward001> power users like me backport the things they need or package the newer versions into PPAs for their own use
<lubot> <teward001> or compile them by hand
<lubot> <teward001> but such power users are hard to come by
<lubot> <Barika> Ubuntu varients great for third party support. Arch great for have latest package support and easy install.
<lubot> <teward001> (and I do packaging stuff for the Ubuntu SErver Team so I'm fairly fluent in that)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [(and I do packaging stuff for the Ubuntu SErver Team so I'm fairly fluent in tha …], *just nginx
<lubot> <tsimonq2> *shot*
<lubot> <teward001> oh I do more packaging contribs than you realize lol
<lubot> <teward001> my fingers just aren't everywhere unlike yours.
<lubot> <teward001> *cough*
<lubot> <Barika> Yeah I am not a power user and have tried in past only to completely jack my system up by installing dependent packages that then mess up other things sometimes.
<lubot> <Barika> Looks like sid version is at one of later releases of flsmeshot.
<lubot> <teward001> well... there's newer versions in Cosmic too
<lubot> <teward001> but meh
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [well... there's newer versions in Cosmic too], *Disco
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 you need to learn to rmadison
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 [@tsimonq2 you need to learn to rmadison], So do you
<lubot> <teward001> *rolls eyes, then goes back to backporting newer Wireshark things for Bionic for himself*
#lubuntu 2018-12-01
<jbwncster> Hi
#lubuntu 2018-12-02
<saptech> hello all
<wxl> \o
<saptech> after updating to 18.10, when I boot I'm taking to this virtual keyboard screen instead of the login screen
<wxl> is lightdm running?
<saptech> how can I remove the virtual keyboard screen?
<saptech> yes lightdm
<wxl> well there's your problem
<wxl> 18.10 uses sddm
<wxl> you have holdovers from 18.04 which creates all sorts of ridiculous issues
<saptech> hmmm
<saptech> will it be okay to use lxdm? I've had problems with sddm before
<wxl> we haven't tested it so you're welcome to try it out
<wxl> have you had problems with THIS version of sddm? if not, i'd try it before deciding it's not going to work
<saptech> issues with sddm and another distro running plasma5
<wxl> that's pretty much unrelated, it sounds like
<saptech> I'll see
<wxl> you should see this
<wxl> ESPECIALLY the very end
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<wxl> it tells you what you should get rid of to not have a total frankenstein system
<saptech> that's the info I used to upgrade
<wxl> but you didn't do the very end which suggests to remove packages, lightdm included
<saptech> I removed most all of it. I left lightdm because I didn't want to use sddm
<wxl> well if you don't follow the instructions you're on your own XD
<saptech> I do not remember seeing the virtual keyboard with 18.04
<wxl> well you could go and tweak the lightdm settings so that there's no virtual keyboard
<saptech> but I only used lubuntu for a few months before the upgrade to 18.10
<wxl> you probably have a "keyboard" line in there somewhere
<saptech> ok
<saptech> thanks for the info
<wxl> np
<saptech> this was my first time trying lubuntu, but became a little disappointed when it was upgrading with lxqt instead of lxde
<saptech> I understand why you doing it
<saptech> bad experiences with lxqt
<saptech> but I'm always willing to give a distro a try
<wxl> yeah well lxde has slowed to a crawl. one of its most major developers left it for lxqt (pcman himself). they STILL aren't ready for gtk3, not to mention upcoming gtk4. it's a necessity
<wxl> lxqt is under heavy development. if there's something lacking in it, i'm sure you'll find a quick resolution
<saptech> interesting
<wxl> it's hard to get *translations* into lxde
<saptech> I'm going to stick with it and see how it work for me
<wxl> if you have problems, file a bug report! we'll work to get it fixed
<saptech> ok, good to know
<saptech> I'll give sddm a try, since this experience with lxqt is going great with me
<wxl> good to hear
<saptech> wxl, it we're not using xfburn, what are they using in place of it?
<wxl> everytime someone asks me this i have to go look it up because i never burn cds XD
<saptech> lol....I do not see a substitute for it
<saptech> xfburn is a great burner
<saptech> I think people are burning dvd moreso now days
<wxl> yeah i don't even bother with those
<wxl> k3b
<saptech> hmmm
<saptech> will k3b pull in a bunch of kde/plasma depends?
<wxl> it's included in lxqt.. so assumedly you already have it
<wxl> but kde has pretty much modularized all their stuff so there's nothing (except for plasma and pieces related to it) that pull in a whole ton of dependencies
<saptech> ok
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xfburn +
<saptech> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and k3b + too
<saptech> yes
<JohnDoe_71Rus> different case
<JohnDoe_71Rus>  xfburn quick burn image
<saptech> how well does lxqt apps work with standalone openbox?
<wxl> should work fine, but we don't actually include it in our tests
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not lxde(qt) but very nice https://commit-digest.org/issues/2006-12-10/files/sensorload14.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> better lxtask
<saptech> I normally use the default DE for the family but usually run openbox for myself, and I use the Switch User feature alot. Some distros gave me problems switching users running sddm & lightdm
<saptech> I have Mageia as my main OS, Voidlinux, Devuan & now Lubuntu
<saptech> that is one reason I stuck with Lxdm for display manager
<wxl> i'm not sure lxdm is even very well maintained
<saptech> I'm going to try sddm...I need to try it now
#lubuntu 2019-11-26
<craigbass76> Is it possible to make a panel only show windows that are open on the current desktop?
<kc2bez> craigbass76: which version of Lubuntu?
<craigbass76> Not sure the LXDE version, I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 though. And I found it.
<craigbass76> Now how about moving a window from one desktop to the next by holding it and hitting Ctrl Alt Arrow?
<craigbass76> I can in GNOME (and cinnamon), but not XFCE or LXDE.
<craigbass76> I'm getting ready to swap over to LXDE though on my personal laptop, then hopefully my work one when I've got things ironed out.
<craigbass76> I was also hoping lynorian was in here. I was going to try and firm up helping out with the docs now that I'm officially migrating.
<kc2bez> I have to start my 18.04 VM. I will give a look. I am becoming more unfamiliar with LXDE as time goes on.
<wxl> craigbass76: for that latter issue, i'd recommend heading over to #lubuntu-devel though i'll point out that we stop supporting LXDE in april, so i'm not sure it's worth a lot of investment (especially considering upstream development is all but nonexistent)
<craigbass76> We stop supporting LXDE? What's happening?
<craigbass76> @wxl, ^^
<wxl> craigbass76: LXQt. we've been using it since 18.10
<craigbass76> Are they related (like same folks, just different under the hood)?
<craigbass76> I can help on that instead.
<wxl> kinda
<wxl> so LXQt was started by, amongst others, the PCMan in PCManFM (and now pcmanfm-qt)
<wxl> it's very similar but IMHO way better
<craigbass76> Just looking to give a hand to whichever one I'm using. And I'm probably going to end up on Siduction, not Ubuntu. I'd just install lxqt desktop instead?
<wxl> and it's constantly under development
<wxl> if you use something >18.04 then you'll just have it
<craigbass76> I'm at 18.04, so I'm out of the loop.
<wxl> so upgrade silly :)
<wxl> or just do a fresh install, which is way easier
<kc2bez> for your keyboard shortcut question craigbass76 the shift alt arrow keys send your application to the other desktop.
<wxl> oh and one of the core LXQt devs: agaida, who if you know Siduction, is a name you should recognize
<craigbass76> I only ran it on an old laptop until I donated it, so it's been a while.
<craigbass76> And thanks @kc2bez. That habit shouldn't be TOO hard to break.
<kc2bez> YW It might not be too bad, it is in the openbox config should you decide to change it.
<craigbass76> Problem is I'm left-handed, so Ctrl Shift and arrow isn't quite as easy for me. :)
<kc2bez> oh shoot, I gave you the wrong keybind. it should have been shift alt arrow
 * kc2bez hangs head
<wxl> craigbass76: i got a correction, too. was getting a little too ambitious to end support for LXDE (i admit i can't wait). it's good until april of 2021
<craigbass76> kc2bez, Oops, I fat fingered it and didn't realize -- so it worked. Same problem though (us lefties, you know)
<craigbass76> wxl, And no biggie. If something's on it's way out, I don't want to dork with docs.
<craigbass76> I'll just switch.
<wxl> craigbass76: sounds good. see you in -devel :)
<craigbass76> Now, to get LXqt on an 18.04 box, what do I need to do? Install lxqt, but anything else?
<craigbass76> I can't move from Ubuntu to Siduction on my work box until next holiday, I don't think. I'm moving this one over during Thanksgiving.
<kc2bez> craigbass76: LXQt on 18.04 probably won't be all that great, I suggest 19.10. It has many bug fixes.
<craigbass76> I'll just hold off until after this weekend then when I get Siduction cooking. I put Ubuntu Studio on this laptop, but it really hasn't got the horsepower to do any audio editing really.
<craigbass76> Actually, Chromium and Slack together bring it to its knees...
<kc2bez> Those can be a bit heavy. They tend to gobble the ram up.
<craigbass76> I'd like to give wee-slack a whirl in the process. Getting off topic here (so I'll stop after this) but Slack has pretty much angered anyone I've talked to with their new WYSIWYG text input. Trying to put markdown in to my techwriter coworkers... no good.
<lubot> <devikri> (Photo, 740x463) https://i.imgur.com/nyzOX32.jpg is somebody know how to fix this ?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @devikri [<reply to image>], That is just a harmless warning. Ignore it.
<lubot> <devikri> @The_LoudSpeaker [That is just a harmless warning. Ignore it.], okay thx
<Devicree> test
<lubot> <devikri> @Devicree [<Devicree> test], Yes
<alexey_> qq!
<perico> hola
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @perico [<perico> hola], for spanish lubuntu-es
<wxl> actually
<wxl> !es
<ubottu> En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> can't do that from telegram
<wxl> i know
<genii> The bot would probably explode if it was possible
#lubuntu 2019-11-27
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Query: Is it okay if one installs ubuntu 18.04 on zfs?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Any downsides?
<diogenes_> The_LoudSpeaker, you need to ask yourself what for and also you need to have at least 8 GB RAM.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Oops! Late reply. I went with ext4 only.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks for the info tho.
#lubuntu 2019-11-28
<Guest_59> hi
<lubot> <devikri> @Guest_59 [<Guest_59> hi], Hello
<lubot> <devikri> hello gaes
<lubot> <devikri> when use htop on lxterminal
<lubot> <devikri> i cant quit
<lubot> <lynorian> press q ?
<lubot> <devikri> F10 doesnt work
<lubot> <devikri> @lynorian [press q ?], wow thats work
<lubot> <devikri> for other button how i can use it ?
<Guest_59> hi
<guiverc> Guest_59, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line & be patient).  For non-support chat I suggest #lubuntu-offtopic
<captSF> hello all... trying to joing #httpd chan.  not sure if that is the best place... have problem with allowing <a href=/dir/file.phf /a> to download file from apache server.... not sure where to join for this kinda problem.
<captSF> file.pdf
<captSF> any help gr8le apprec .  :)
<captSF> ubuntu LAMP 1804
<kc2bez> captSF: You could try #ubuntu-server for server related support.
<captSF> thanks kc2bez !  ill give it a try
<kc2bez> You are welcome,  good luck.
<Chemex> Hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Chemex [<Chemex> Hi], Hi. How can we help you?
<Chemex> I'm new to this thing and take first steps. This was my 'Hello world' so to speak
<Chemex> never mind
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Well then "Hello Chemex!"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
#lubuntu 2019-11-29
<zhangtao> 1
<enrico_> hi
<enrico_> hi caraka
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hii
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How can we help you?
<enrico_> its a english chat?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup!
<enrico_> ok.
<enrico_> not much going on here
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Same.
<enrico_> Okay, I'm waiting: D
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Me too.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> XD
<enrico_> :)
<guiverc> enrico_, FYI: it's a Lubuntu Support room, chat should be in #lubuntu-offtopic
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ouch!
<enrico_> okay. ciao
<lubot> <devikri> hrllo
<lubot> <devikri> may i ask
<lubot> <devikri> my lubuntu cantplay video from you tube
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @devikri [my lubuntu cantplay video from you tube], Your computer specs?
<lubot> <devikri> @The_LoudSpeaker [Your computer specs?], Intel celeron dual core with 2gb ram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have a simillar spec system. YouTube is a bit heavy so it will perform bad on your system. You can try the h264ify extension on chrome and Firefox tho. Will increase performance slightly.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, try a lightweight browser like falkon.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 2gb is small ram for current browsing needs. Falkon could help, also, try running the youtube URL in VLC.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I'd suggest adding a 4gb stick. If you can. Really revives the system.
<Chemex> Test
<kc2bez> Chemex: test passed
<Chemex> thx
#lubuntu 2019-11-30
<Coileain> ?
<Coileain> ?
<Coileain> help
<guiverc> Coileain, this is the lubuntu support room, if you have a Lubuntu support question you just ask it (try & keep to a single line) & be patient, people will respond when they can
<Coileain> sorry
<joswi> hab mal eine Frage zu samba bzw. smb.conf
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @joswi [<joswi> hab mal eine Frage zu samba bzw. smb.conf], Hallo nur English hier
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Und für samba besser in anderen Gruppen
#lubuntu 2019-12-01
<Kevin77300> Hi everyone !
<zdc> hello.
<lbuntoonewb> I got an atomic pi and I'm trying to get audio working.  A new version seems to fix it, but I'm having a problem trying to install it.  Running from USB works fine, but there is no option to install in the boot menu like I expect and like all the docs say
<lbuntoonewb> the GUI installer in the OS wants me to manually set up partitions and whatnot, which I have no idea how to do properly for lubuntu
<lbuntoonewb> tried 19.10 and 19.04 and get same results
<lbuntoonewb> I looked through the manual partition set up and it's a bunch of greek to me.  I'm comfortable with partitioning things, but have no idea which one I need to mount, or what any of these linux-specific options are
<lbuntoonewb> Ubunut proper has the boot menu option to install, but it can't find the analog audio device that I want to use
<lbuntoonewb> also, it's a little bit slower
<lbuntoonewb> also, what does this cryptic thing at the top of the page mean? "Welcome to freenode. To protect the network all new connections will be scanned for vulnerabilities. This will not harm your computer, and vulnerable hosts will be notified."
<lbuntoonewb> Oh look, after 2 days of searching, I finally found an up to date install guide
<lbuntoonewb> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html
<lbuntoonewb> the part wih the erase disk button does not happen
<lbuntoonewb> that's what I was expecting and looking for, but I don't see it
<kc2bez> lbuntoonewb: I will try to work through your questions in order.
<kc2bez> I am not familiar with the atomic pi but from my reading it uses a mmc for a drive
<kc2bez> It is likely automounted which is why the erase option does not get presented.
<kc2bez> If you unmount it you should be able to run the installer with the erase option.
<lbuntoonewb> yes, the atomic pi uses an eMMC.  I've only been playing with it for the 2 days I've also been playing with LUbuntu for the first time.
<lbuntoonewb> the install page says to turn the swap off if there's a linux install already there, I did that and no change.  Still no erase button
<lbuntoonewb> Siri, unmount the partitions!
<lbuntoonewb> yeah, that didn't work
<kc2bez> if you issue a `mount -l` in the terminal you should be able to see all of your mounted drives
<lbuntoonewb> I managed to find the GUI file explorer, and used the eject button on "ATOMICPI", which looked suspiciously like the eMMC's disk.  That gave me the erase button, and now its installing
<lbuntoonewb> I also managed to figure out which terminal was installed.
<kc2bez> That works too.
<kc2bez> We have Qterminal.
<lbuntoonewb> You guys go through great lengths to make all of this convoluted and nonintuitive, don't you?  I've been trying to get into linux for years and it's always like this :-/   Just my 2 cents.  Thanks for the help though!
<kc2bez> It is difficult to keep up with all of the rapid changes sometimes. I've never used an atomic pi so it is hard to know how it interacts with the software (installer). We do try to be helpful and interactive with folks when they have issues.
<lbuntoonewb> So you think it's the fact that the installer doesn't assume that the eMMC is meant to be installed to?  It saw it immediately, and left it as the default option, preferring it over the USB stick
<lbuntoonewb> I'll try the same thing on my ubuntu laptop and see if it acts the same way.  That one has an SSD, so it might appear more like a drive that is meant to be installed to
<kc2bez> Yes, it has to do with the way it automounts. It looks like a portable drive so it mounts it automatically vs an installed drive.
<lbuntoonewb> 19.04 installer offers to erase the disk for me like I expected
<kc2bez> Is this the one with the ssd?
<lbuntoonewb> oh, well that makes sense.  I've never seen eMMC used as random aux storage though, it's always been the main storage for any device I've seen it on.  Android and SBCs come to mind
<lbuntoonewb> yes, it has an SSD.  M.2 iirc
<kc2bez> Also it should be noted that 19.04 is end of support soon, you may want to install 19.10.
<lbuntoonewb> i had made 19.10 and 19.04 usb sticks, so while 19.10 was installing on the atomic pi, I tested 19.04 on the other laptop
<kc2bez> That makes sense.
<lbuntoonewb> ok, so the install worked
<lbuntoonewb> however, when I ran it live, i could change the audio to go to the analog audio of the board, and now I can only do HDMI.  The option in the pulseaudio control panel is not there
<lbuntoonewb> I did not update or upgrade on the USB liveUSB for obvious reasons, so why would it be missing now that it's installed?
<kc2bez> Glad the install worked. I am not sure about your audio issue, I will have to do some research about that.
<lbuntoonewb> thanks.  Seems that I'm the only person ont he net wanting to use the analog audio and/or having problems with it.  Most people want HDMI audio
<lbuntoonewb> I've got an impedance changer soldered to the board to give me line level audio to go to an amp.  Ultimately, the display I want to hook it up to has DVi, so there's no sound that will work over HDMI
<lbuntoonewb> but as Im testing right now, I have it connected to an HDMI monitor so I can hear it.  I was getting analog audio yesterday, and it sounded fine, meaning all of that worked
<kc2bez> The Raspberry Pi has a similar issue with the audio switching. I don't know if any of those solutions work on the atomic pi.
<LargePrime> palemoon install gives this https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KrrhCTk9XZ/
<LargePrime> https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libc6-i386
<lbuntoonewb> does the reboot command work?  Every time I tell lubuntu to reboot, it gets stuck on some kind of loading screen
<kc2bez> It should work, if you hit ESC you can see what it is doing.
<kc2bez> There may be a stopped job or something.
<lbuntoonewb> lol, it says bug soft lockup
<kc2bez> LargePrime: Are you running 18.04?
<LargePrime> yes
<LargePrime> kc2bez,
<kc2bez> ok, thanks.
<LargePrime> should i go ask ubuntu kc2bez
<kc2bez> You could but you may want to ask Palemoon support, Palemoon isn't in the Ubuntu repository. LargePrime
<LargePrime> kc2bez, i added its repo. but, as you can see, it is a ubuntu library version issue, right?
<lbuntoonewb> Atomic Pi makes some images, but says they are not installable and to use dd.  I was unable to find out what that means... is there a tutorial or guide anywhere that explains it?
<lbuntoonewb> I'm trying the 19.04 LiveUSB now to see if that was the version that had worked
<kc2bez> lbuntoonewb: You could use balena etcher for a gui program, it basically provides a gui interface to dd
<kc2bez> lbuntoonewb: The Raspberry Pi page on installing an image using dd is actually pretty good: https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/installation/installing-images/linux.md
<lbuntoonewb> ok, cool
<lbuntoonewb> maybe Im missing something, but that looks like its just showing you how to "burn" the image to an SD card.  Not take an  img and write it to the disk/eMMC of a live system
<lbuntoonewb> I can't take off the eMMC to use in another pc to burn the image to
<lbuntoonewb> 19.04 does not show me the analog audio as an option now
<lbuntoonewb> it worked os well last night :(
<kc2bez> dd copies what is on one disk to another disk so the device names may change a bit but you could probably do that from a live boot USB and copy the contents of another USB to the installed drive.
<kc2bez> LargePrime: I was able to get Palemoon installed in my 18.04 VM. You may have to update before trying to install, also make sure you use the 18.04 repo and instructions posted here: https://software.opensuse.org/download.html?project=home:stevenpusser&package=palemoon
<LargePrime> kc2bez, could you click my pastebin link?
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> I didn't get that error.
<kc2bez> My VM is 18.04.3
<kc2bez> I did a `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` before I added the repo.
<lbuntoonewb> ok, so I tried on a second atomic pi with 19.10 live, and in the playback tab of the volume control, I saw the second control for a second, then it disappeared
<kc2bez> So in the playback tab you will only see things that are actively producing sound.
<lbuntoonewb> IIRC, the way to switch between analog and HDMI was on the playback and/or configuration tabs, and neither allow me to switch at the moment
<lbuntoonewb> I see system sounds and audioIPC Server
<lbuntoonewb> there was a second audioIPC server for a second or two, then it dissappeared.  I have a youtube video playing in the background providing sound, just like yesterday
<lbuntoonewb> maybe it ws output devices.  One of those three let me choose between analog and HDMI audio yesterday.  Right now, at the top, there's a PCI card icon with some text.  Pretty sure that at one point yesterday I could click or doubleclick on something like that to pick the output
<kc2bez> If you see the output you want in output devices click the music note symbol, that will make that output default.
<lbuntoonewb> the problem is that I don't see the output
<kc2bez> Here is a long shot: At the bottom do you have all output devices selected?
<lbuntoonewb> yes, I have tried those and looked at all the selections.  No luck
<lbuntoonewb> on a random note, why does the cursor freeze withing 20 - 50 pixels of the start menu for 1-2 seconds?
<lbuntoonewb> also on a random note, why am I getting full screen random video stuff that could be an 8 bit screensaver?  I thought the screensaver was some kind of video test pattern, but this was a pink background with blue snowflakes
<lbuntoonewb> incidentaly, I saw both meters right before the snowflakes, and now I only see one
<kc2bez> The screensaver is set to run through them randomly by default, you can disable it or set it to use only one in the screensaver settings.
<lbuntoonewb> what are the rules on the screensaver? it doesn't seem to happen after a few minutes, it's almost random
<kc2bez> I think by default it is 15 minutes but it may be 10. I can't remember off the top of my head.
<kc2bez> The cursor freezing could be trying to display the tooltip around the desktop switcher, I don't know exactly.
<lbuntoonewb> OK, so the stock OS on the 2nd unit can see the mayfield audio sound card/output
<lbuntoonewb> I'm not clear on if it's USB or SPI though.  I've seen it called both across the net
<kc2bez> This reddit thread may be helpful https://www.reddit.com/r/Atomic_Pi/comments/bssotr/mayfield_audio_drivers/eotzqgt/    It looks like the commands listed there turn the audio chip off and back on again.
<lbuntoonewb> yeah, I just found that and was trying that, but it looks like it's shorthand, only for an old version, or something else, because the terminal has no idea wtf is going on
<lbuntoonewb> I copied and pasted 2 or 3 different sets of commands into the terminal and got errors about directories not existing
<lbuntoonewb> I don't know enough linux to transinterpolate what they are saying into actionable steps for Lubuntu 19.10
<lbuntoonewb> same here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Atomic_Pi/comments/bssotr/mayfield_audio_drivers/
<lbuntoonewb> the wiki mentions the reboot/power off problem and gives a solution: https://www.reddit.com/r/Atomic_Pi/wiki/ubuntu
<lbuntoonewb> the wiki also mentions some commands and making a script
<LargePrime> kc2bez, the interesting part of my problem is that my system will not update the libc, even tho it seems there is a updated version available
<LargePrime> I imagine a cleen install would work fine
<LargePrime> libc6
<kc2bez> I have to go AFK for a bit, I'll try to get back to you both, in the meantime maybe someone else will be along.
<lbuntoonewb> seems like my current p[roblem is how to make and execute a shell script, which should be an easy one to solve
<lbuntoonewb> also dinner, which is a recurring problem and always takes too long to solve
<bibi_> Hi
